# Les futurs processeurs Intel [rien que de l'info]



## iota (8 Juin 2005)

Salut.

Je propose de regrouper ici les différentes informations concernant les projet d'intel.
Je commence donc 

On commence avec un roadmap qui date de début 2005 (sur le même voir également cette news intéréssante de clubic).

On sait que l'architecture NetBurst actuellement utiliséee dans les pentium 4 va être abandonnée au profit d'une nouvelle architecture inspirée du pentium M (avec des pipelines courts).

Pas mal d'infos au niveau des futurs processeurs pour portables et les processeurs basse consomation ici.
Notament le Yonah, le futur Pentium M dual-core.

Ici on parle de la famille de processeur Nehalem.
Prévue pour 2007, ces processeurs quadri-core devraient tourner à 3GHz (une version bas de gamme dual-core devrait également être proposée). La version serveur pourra supporter jusqu'à 32 core.
Ils utiliseront la technologie CSI, une sorte du super bus hypertransport qui intégrera le controleur mémoire. 

Le Sossaman est un processeur pour blade servers et systèmes embarqués. 
Il est basé sur le Yonah et permet d'être utilisé en Dual-CPU. Imaginez en gros une machine basées sur un bi-Pentium Dual Core 

Chose intéréssante, le PCI-Express sera supporté par les chipsets de ces plateformes, on peut raisonnablement penser que le PCI-Express devrait faire son entré avec le Mac-Intel.

Le site x86-secret est à suivre de pret, il regorge d'information sur les produits d'intel.

J'ai lu dans le forum et sur différents sites dire qu'Intel n'avait pas de processeur 64 bits. 
C'est faux, il y'a le Pentium D qui intègre les instruction 64 bits EM64T.
Un processeur d'entré de gamme devrai également voir le jour prochainement (Celeron 64 bits).

Pas mal de choses en perspectives... L'avantage avec Intel, c'est qu'on est pas dans le doute comme ça a été le cas avec G5 

@+
iota


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (8 Juin 2005)

voila quelque chose de constructif et d'intelligent .. et hop je boule vert ..


----------



## Manu (8 Juin 2005)

Merci iota de ces infos. il me semble en effet que nous macusers intégrons enfin cette nouvelle aventure qui s'offre à nous et ayons de nouveaux réflexes en allant piocher des infos sur des sites  parlant des procs intel .

Le coté positif de tout cela c'est qu'enfin nous nous sentons moins seuls et pourront alors discuter très objectivement avec les défenseur de l'OS de Microsoft maintenent que nos macs vont utiliser les mêmes processeurs.

A MacGe également de nous en parler dans les actus en reportant des news.


----------



## iota (8 Juin 2005)

Merci à vous deux 

J'ai ajoutés des infos dans mon premier message pour ceux qui n'auraient pas remarqué 

@+
iota


----------



## Dawacks (8 Juin 2005)

Juste une question a deux euros:

Et dans nos mac ils vont mettre quoi? Des 64? Des P4? Double-coeur???


----------



## Manu (8 Juin 2005)

Dawacks a dit:
			
		

> Juste une question a deux euros:
> 
> Et dans nos mac ils vont mettre quoi? Des 64? Des P4? Double-coeur???



En prenant la peine de lire la roadmap d'Intel et le programme de transition d'Apple, on peut sans risque dire que les premiers PowerBook Intel seront munis de yonah au minimum. ce qui est pas mal du tout.


----------



## ebensatis (9 Juin 2005)

Voici un article issu de informanews.net.
Serait ce le début d'une piste sur ce que sera le prochain processeur des macs ?

Un Pentium M dual core desktop ? - 07/06/2005
 Depuis quelque temps, de plus en plus de gens s'interrogent sur l'utilité pour Intel de s'acharner à utiliser sa vieillissante et peu efficace architecture Netburst. En effet, malgré l'échec du mythique Pentium 4 4Ghz et le dégagement thermique excessif du peu convainquant core Prescott, Intel récidive avec ses CPU dual core utilisant...deux cores Precott! 

Là ou cette politique intrigue, c'est que Intel dispose d'une architecture d'un efficacité redoutable pour un dégagement thermique ridicule en la personne du Pentium M core Dothan. D'autant que certaines carte mères et l'adaptateur d'Asus ont permis de démontrer que ce CPU pouvait faire des miracles dans nos machines de bureau...

Eh bien, d'après notre confrère 3dchips-fr (qui lui même tient l'information de CoolTechZone), il semblerait qu'Intel soit en train de concevoir en secret un CPU desktop dual core basé sur le core Dothan. Ce bruit aurait circulé durant le Computex avant d'arriver jusque nos oreilles indiscrètes.

Cette information est bien évidemment à considérer avec la plus grande prudence, mais si elle se confirmait, ce CPU pourrait se révéler être un véritable Athlon64 X2 killer!

Non rien, j'ai juste ajouté des liens. Le serveur de CoolTechZone est tombé on dirait, l'article a été discuté sur Slashdot, ce qui génère souvent des tonnes de visites.


----------



## iota (9 Juin 2005)

Salut.

J'ai justement ouvert un sujet hier visant à regrouper les futurs processeurs Intel.

L'article d'informanews doit faire référence au Yonah (portable) et au Sossaman (desktop).

@+
iota





J'ai fusionné les deux threads.

Il y a déjà pas mal de sujets pour les réactions et les débats philosophiques, ou pour les questions sur la transition, ce serait bien de s'en tenir à la roadmap Intel dans celui-ci.


----------



## supermoquette (9 Juin 2005)

Arstechnica fait une projection hypothétique et un bon article, comme d'hab'

http://arstechnica.com/columns/mac/mac-20050608.ars


----------



## Magnus_Wislander (9 Juin 2005)

Le Yonah devrait être le premier double-coeur en portable. Quelle prestige technologique si Steve nous en met un dans nos Boobooks !!


----------



## KaptainKavern (9 Juin 2005)

D'ailleurs, vu son volume de commercialisation, Apple pourrait très bien INAUGURER les nouvelles familles de proc Intel, et vu sa maîtrise des équipements annexes (GPU and co), n'aurait pas à essuyer les plâtres.

En plus Intel y récolte un client de prestige : qui dans le monde PC a une image aussi "fashion" ? 

D'un point de vue marketing, c'est un coup de maître, surtout que les deux parties ont à y gagner.


----------



## iFlighT (9 Juin 2005)

Bien beau une roadmap ! reste a prier que pour une fois intel suive sa raodmap


----------



## iota (9 Juin 2005)

iFlighT a dit:
			
		

> Bien beau une roadmap ! reste a prier que pour une fois intel suive sa raodmap


C'est une roadmap sur 2 ans... par sur 10 ans comme on a déjà pu en voir avec intel...
Par exemple, le Merom (successeur du yonah) est déjà taped-in, ce qui est bon signe (la gravure en 65nm semble être bien maitrisé par Intel).

Enfin, c'est toujours mieux que d'être dans le flou, comme ça pouvait l'être avec le G5 

@+
iota


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (9 Juin 2005)

> D'ailleurs, vu son volume de commercialisation, Apple pourrait très bien INAUGURER les nouvelles familles de proc Intel, et vu sa maîtrise des équipements annexes (GPU and co), n'aurait pas à essuyer les plâtres.
> En plus Intel y récolte un client de prestige : qui dans le monde PC a une image aussi "fashion" ?
> D'un point de vue marketing, c'est un coup de maître, surtout que les deux parties ont à y gagner.




comme quoi ... des le debut on dicredite Intel mais dés qu'on y reflechis un temps soit peu .. pof ..cela s'éclaircit et on a un bel espoir et pourquoi pas une" revolution dans la poche .. steve nous a peut etre concocté un petit programme de ouf en 2006 ?


----------



## iota (9 Juin 2005)

Bon... toujours concernant le Yonah (c'est le prochain processeur intel pour portable, pas mal d'infos circulent à sont sujet).
Deux articles intéréssants ici et la.

Vous y trouverez quelques détails concernant le système de mémoire cache partagé entre les 2 cores du processeurs. Les instructions 64 bits ne seront pas supportés, par contre l'hyper threading sera de la partie (technologie déjà supportée par la version x86 de Mac OS X).

Quelques détail également sur la nouvelle plateforme centrino du Yonah appelée Napa (FSB à 667 MHz).
Le processeur devrait consommer plus que le pentium-M actuel (Dothan) mais le reste des composants de la plateforme consomme beaucoup moins.
Au final, intel indique que l'autonomie des portables devrait pouvoir atteindre 6 à 8 heures facilement.

Concernant l'EM64T, le 64 bits à la intel .
Pour le grand public, l'EM64T utilise un adressage de la mémoire sur 36 bits ce qui permet de supporter jusqu'à 64Go de RAM (c'est déjà pas mal).

@+
iota


----------



## KaptainKavern (9 Juin 2005)

C'est marrant car tout d'un coup je trouve que notre plateforme vient de gagner des horizons beaucoup plus dégagés qu'il y a ne serait ce qu'une semaine où on se posait la question du "à quand un PB G5"...

Même si on n'y est pas on a des infos factuelles : vitesse du bus, consos théoriques, et il doit y en avoir des tas d'autres.


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (9 Juin 2005)

sera t il possible pour intel de faire des gammes séparées entre celle de M$ et celle de Apple ? de dédié donc une innovation technologique à Apple (une sorte d'avant premiere) pour x année ?


----------



## KaptainKavern (9 Juin 2005)

La réponse est simple, tient en 3 lettres et commence et finit par la même lettre


----------



## supermoquette (9 Juin 2005)

je vois pas l'intérêt perso


----------



## iota (9 Juin 2005)

dumbop84 a dit:
			
		

> sera t il possible pour intel de faire des gammes séparées entre celle de M$ et celle de Apple ? de dédié donc une innovation technologique à Apple (une sorte d'avant premiere) pour x année ?


Je ne pense pas. De plus il est préférable pour Apple d'utiliser les processeurs standards pour éviter tout problème d'approvisionnement (ne pas retomber dans le piège du client unique pour un processeur spécifique).

Pour l'altivec, je ne sais pas si Apple dispose d'un brevet sur cette technologie, mais un echange d'information entre Apple et Intel à ce sujet permettrait peut-être d'améliorer les unités de calcul vectoriel des processeurs Intel.

@+
iota


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (9 Juin 2005)

ca veut dire non ? LOL 
l'interet, c'est pas vraiment qu'il y en a un mais de la meme maniere qu'on parlait des G4 ou G5 des mac et des P4 des pc avoir la meme dénomination pourrait avoir un coté négatif ou du moins discreditant pour apple .. 
"on est basé sur intel mais c'est pas le meme processeur" ... genre ...


----------



## iota (9 Juin 2005)

Pour les curieux, une petite video montrant l'hyper-threading en action (réalisé par Tom's Hardware).

@+
iota


----------



## golf (10 Juin 2005)

KaptainKavern a dit:
			
		

> D'ailleurs, vu son volume de commercialisation, Apple pourrait très bien INAUGURER les nouvelles familles de proc Intel, et vu sa maîtrise des équipements annexes (GPU and co), n'aurait pas à essuyer les plâtres.
> 
> En plus Intel y récolte un client de prestige : qui dans le monde PC a une image aussi "fashion" ?
> 
> D'un point de vue marketing, c'est un coup de maître, surtout que les deux parties ont à y gagner.


On peut aller bien plus loin dans le raisonnement 
En effet, Apple a, depuis très longtemps, un véritable savoir faire dans le design des processeurs et, à l'occasion de l'aventure AIM [Apple, IBM & Motorola Harware et Apple, IBM & Motorola Software], lors de la cessation d'activité des co-entreprises qu'ils avaient fondées, Apple a systématiquement récupéré les équipes de design harware.
Ainsi, le G5 n'a pas été imaginé par les seuls ingénieurs d'Ibm mais aussi par Apple. On peut tout à fait imaginer qu'Apple peut apporter ce savoir faire aux équipes d'Intel pour une nouvelle génération de puces Intel en cours de gestation


----------



## dvd (10 Juin 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Ainsi, le G5 n'a pas été imaginé par les seuls ingénieurs d'Ibm mais aussi par Apple. On peut tout à fait imaginer qu'Apple peut apporter ce savoir faire aux équipes d'Intel pour une nouvelle génération de puces Intel en cours de gestation



je suis assez d'accord avec toi. d'autre part, je ne pense pas qu'en passant sur la plateforme mac, les noms des processeurs soient identiques. 
avoir des denominations différentes permetttraient de dire "on a des processeurs intel, mais ils sont fabriqués spécialement pour nous"

je ne m'attend donc pas qu'on puisse dire Macini Celeron 2ghz (ce qui serait moche) mais un truc du genre Macmini (Intel) V1 (ou V2 etc...)

d'un point de vue marketing ca permettrait à apple de se différencier des PC. peut etre que les processeurs intel s'appelleront G6 sur mac.. wait and see...


----------



## Manu (10 Juin 2005)

Je ne pense pas qu'il oit bon de différencier les processeurs. L'un des arguments les plus positifs du passage à Intel c'est ne l'oublions pas, de démontrer que Mac OS X est meilleur que tout ce que peut faire Microsoft. Et bien pour cela il faut les comparer sur des proceseurs identiques.
Le mac c'est pas parce qu'il aura le même processeur qu'il sera un PC. Un mac c'est bien plus que cela.


----------



## tokamac (10 Juin 2005)

Bon après quelques recherches sur divers sites,  mise en commun des informations disponibles, j'y vois désormais clair dans la roadmap Intel pour les deux ans à venir (ça tombe bien, ça nous concerne  )
Alors voilà, je vous ai rédigé la liste :


Roadmap Intel pour les successeurs multicores du Pentium M :
_Note : La technologie 64-bit d'Intel est nommée "Intel Extended Memory 64 Technology (EM64T), ou "CT" ou "IA32e" (par opposition au strict 32-bit "IA32"). Elle a été présentée à l'IDF 2004, et elle est similaire à la technologie "AMD64 Long Mode" connue comme le "x86-64")._


- *Yonah* (début 2006)
Processeur pour *portables*, dualcore 32-bit IA32, avec 2Mo de L2, 65 nm.
FSB 166 MHz (667 MHz QDR)
TDP : 15 W @ 1,66 GHz, 31 W @ 2,5 GHz au lancement.
Successeur du monocore _Dothan_.
Fait partie de la plate-forme Centrino3 _Napa_, sucesseur du Centrino2 _Sonoma_.

- *Sossaman* (2006)
Processeur pour *serveurs* et *systèmes embarqués*.
C'est un Yonah SMT, prévu pour être utilisé en dual-core et dual CPU.



- *Merom* (3e trimestre 2006)
Processeur pour *portables*, dualcore 64-bit IA32e, avec 4Mo de L2, 65 nm.
TDP : 45 W @ 2,5 GHz au lancement.
Successeur du _Yonah_.
Fait partie de la plate-forme Centrino4 _Santa Rosa_, sucesseur du Centrino3 _Napa_.
L'IA32e permet d'adresser plus de 4 Go de RAM tout en étant 32-bit
Le but du Merom est d'être selon Intel "clairement et distinctement très largement supérieur aux CPUs concurrents"...

- *Conroe* (fin 2006)
Version *desktop* du _Merom_, dualcore 64-bit avec 4Mo de L2, 65 nm.
90 W

- *Woodcrest* (fin 2006)
Version *serveur* du _Conroe_.



- *Gilo* (fin 2006-début 2007)
Processeur pour *portables*, dualcore 64-bit avec 2x 4Mo de L2, 65 nm.
Successeur du _Merom_.


*Puis arrive la nouvelle génération, la famille Nehalem :* 
_(prévue au départ pour être un successeur du PIV avec une architecture NetBurst à très haute fréquence > 10 GHz, le concept a été revu en un successeur du Pentium-M multicore, avec un haut niveau d'efficacité dans le ratio performance/watt)_


- *Whitefield* (début 2007)
Processeur pour *serveur* et *systèmes embarqués*, quadcore 64-bit, 65 nm.
Bus CSI (Common Interface System) équivalent d'HypertTransport d'AMD.
3 GHz au lancement.

- *Dunnington* et *Bloomfield* (2008)
Version de 4 à 32 cores du _Whitefield_, 45 nm.
Design _"Cores-a-Plenty"_


----------



## tokamac (10 Juin 2005)

Il est clair que selon cette roadmap, les portables "Merom" et les Mac de bureau "Conroe" vont "déchirer"...
L'intérêt du Yonah début 2006 sera évident en raison de ses deux coeurs et de sa faible consommation, mais on voit bien qu'il ne sera finalement que le coup de semonce d'une montée en puissance rapide de cette nouvelle architecture multicore (toutes proportions gradées, le Yonah me fait penser au PowerPC 601). La cassure nette interviendra juste après les 4 coeurs fin 2007. L'informatique deviendra alors réellement multicoeurs.


----------



## Marco68 (10 Juin 2005)

...Que des daubes en développement, quoi....


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (10 Juin 2005)

on peut le voir comme ca ... LOL


----------



## tokamac (10 Juin 2005)

Et encore, je n'ai pas listé les développements en cours du Pentioum IV ni ceux de l'Itanium (qui ne nous concernent pas), mais c'est vrai que c'est assez ahurissant la cadence qu'Intel s'est imposée, y a qu'à regarder rien qu'en 2006 le nombre de processeurs qu'ils vont sortir ! Et dire qu'Apple a vu la roadmap pour les 10 ans à venir...


----------



## KaptainKavern (10 Juin 2005)

Je dirais qu'il est pas si con d'acheter un Mac aujourd'hui, le tournant c'est début 2007 avec le Merom pour les portables. Là on a intérêt à mettre des bretelles sur le slip parce que ça va accélérer sec


----------



## KaptainKavern (10 Juin 2005)

Pourquoi n'est on pas concernés par l'Itanium ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (10 Juin 2005)

et comment on peut prevoir une roadmap sur 10 ans , on sait meme pas quelle technologie sera  inventé a ce moment


----------



## tokamac (10 Juin 2005)

KaptainKavern a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi n'est on pas concernés par l'Itanium ?


Je peux me tromper, mais je suis à peu près sûr qu'Apple n'utilisera pas l'Itanium qui est un processeur assez mal conçu (c'est un éléphant qui utilise des bazookas pour écraser des moustiques). En dehors de ça, et c'est la raison principale, l'Itanium n'a pas du tout le même jeu d'instruction que les autres processeurs Intel, ce n'est pas du x86 (IA-32) mais de l'EPIC "IA-64". Le 64-bit "IA32e" des processeur Pentium et le IA64 des Itanium est aussi différent que le x86 et le PPC. Ce serait une sorte de troisième migration à supporter, et vu ce que nous proposeront les _Whitefield_ et _Bloomfield_, ça n'en vaut pas la peine.


----------



## iota (10 Juin 2005)

Merci tokamac pour ce récapitulatif 

Q noter au passage, le Yonah et le Sossaman seraient déjà taped-out (création du masque et gravure du premier silicon).
Le Merom serait déjà taped-in (finalisations du design et envoie à la fabrication).

Intel semble tenir son planning pour les 2 années à venir 

A lire également, le compte rendu de l'IDF 2005 (Intel Developer Forum) qui à eu lieu en mars.
C'est une manifestation qu'il faudrat suivre avec interet  (elle a lieur tout les 6 mois)

@+
iota


----------



## KaptainKavern (10 Juin 2005)

L'Itanium est donc mort né... Si j'ai bien compris c'était une "commande" de HP...


----------



## tokamac (10 Juin 2005)

iota a dit:
			
		

> Merci tokamac pour ce récapitulatif Intel semble tenir son planning pour les 2 années à venir


C'est même mieux que ça, il sont en avance 
(on avait pas connu ça depuis longtemps, hein ?)
Après une gravure à 90 nm enfantée dans la douleur pour tous les fondeurs, le 65 nm avance si vite et dépasse tellement les prévisions que les projets qui en dépendent ont tous aussi été avancés. C'est en partie la raison pour laquelle il va y avoir autant de nouveautés en 2006.


----------



## tokamac (10 Juin 2005)

KaptainKavern a dit:
			
		

> L'Itanium est donc mort né... Si j'ai bien compris c'était une "commande" de HP...


Si j'ai bien compris, l'équipe de designers en charge de l'Itanium était une section rachetée par Intel. Il ne sont pas mauvais (on n'est pas mauvais à ce niveau de qualifications) et ils avaient d'ailleurs pondu je crois les fabuleux processeurs 64-bit *Alpha*, qui non content d'être hyper efficace, avaient aussi des hautes fréquences. En avance sur leur temps quoi.
Je ne sais pas pourquoi le design de l'Itanium s'est révélé si mauvais, sans doute à cause d'impératifs obscurs, mais en tout cas ils a tout pour déplaire : il est gros, il chauffe beaucoup, il a un nombre d'IPC (Instructions/cycle) faible, et il monte péniblement en fréquence. Pour ne rien arranger les compilateurs sont très difficilement optimisables, et l'émulation du mode 32-bit (x86 non-natif) est catastrophiquement lente.


----------



## KaptainKavern (10 Juin 2005)

Ca sent l'équipe projet à qui on a filé une patate chaude, et qui a pas eu 3 zlotys pour mettre sur pieds tout ça


----------



## dvd (10 Juin 2005)

Manu a dit:
			
		

> Je ne pense pas qu'il oit bon de différencier les processeurs. L'un des arguments les plus positifs du passage à Intel c'est ne l'oublions pas, de démontrer que Mac OS X est meilleur que tout ce que peut faire Microsoft. Et bien pour cela il faut les comparer sur des proceseurs identiques.
> Le mac c'est pas parce qu'il aura le même processeur qu'il sera un PC. Un mac c'est bien plus que cela.



en fait je pense juste qu'il y aura une dénomination différente au niveau marketing. cela serait logique pour apple. G3,G4, G5.. pour moi il est plus simple d'appeler un processeur par un nom que par sa frequence. il y aura moins de confusion dans la tête du public.


----------



## golf (11 Juin 2005)

Les appellations G3, G4, G5 sont certes propriété d'Apple mais intimement liées au PPC. On peut faire confiance au mktg d'Apple pour innover


----------



## Kilian2 (11 Juin 2005)

REgardez un peux  (le demo sur le côté)ça


----------



## iota (11 Juin 2005)

Salut.



			
				Kilian2 a dit:
			
		

> REgardez un peux  (le demo sur le côté)ça


Ok pour le Dual-Core c'est trés bien, même si chez Intel (pour l'instant) les deux cores embarqués doivent repasser par le bus externe (donc le chipset) du processeur pour communiquer (un peu comme si c'était deux processeur différents).
Intel devrait, pour ses prochains processeurs, employer la même méthode qu'AMD à savoir les deux cores reliés en interne qui peuvent communiquer de façon autonome (sans passer par le bus externe donc le chipset).

L'HyperThreading faut se méfier...
C'est une démarche intelligente mais qui a pour but de palier aux problèmes de pipelines longs (qui la majorités du temps ne sont pas totalement remplis par le thread à exécuter).
Comme il reste de la place dans le pipeline on rempli l'espace vide avec des morceau x d'un second thread. Dans la pratique, on peut espérer gagner jusqu'à 25% de performance.
C'est assez flagrant lors de l'utilisation multitache (voir la vidéo que j'ai postée plus haut).

Cependant cette technologie s'applique trés mal aux processeurs disposant de pipelines courts (comme les pentium M). Hors, intel veut équiper ces futurs processeurs pour portables de la technologie HyperThreading, ce qui implique une augmentation de la longueur des pipelines. On ne sait pas vraiment dans quelle mesure ils vont être allongés... donc "Wait&See"... 

@+
iota


----------



## Kilian2 (11 Juin 2005)

Merci pour ces précitions je pense qu'apple à fait son choix en tenent compte des nouveux produits intels.
Wait and see too !


----------



## iota (12 Juin 2005)

Salut.

Aujourd'hui, je vais essayer de faire un récapitulatif (largement simplifié) des technologies qui sont et seront employées par Intel sur ses processeurs.


*HyperThreading : MultiThread avec un seul core*
L&#8217;Hyper-Threading est une technologie qui permet de faire cohabiter deux threads simultanément sur un processeur mono-core. Pour se faire, le processeurs peut simultanément stockés deux contextes d&#8217;exécution (état des registres du processeurs).

Une condition indispensable à cela est que les deux threads ne doivent pas utiliser les mêmes unités de calculs.

En effet, il est rare qu&#8217;un thread utilise la totalité des unités de calcul d&#8217;un processeur.

Pour faire simple, le but de l&#8217;Hyper-Threading est, dans la mesure du possible, d&#8217;allouer les unités de calcul non utilisées par le thread courant à un second thread.

Dans la pratique, sur un pentium 4, le gain maximal atteint les 25%.

Cette technologie fonctionne très bien sur les pentium 4 car ils disposent de pipelines longs (qui sont rarement pleins). Le processeur comble alors les vides du pipeline avec les instructions d&#8217;un second thread.

Intel compte équiper ces processeurs mobiles de cette technologie. Il est difficile de mesurer l&#8217;impacte que peut avoir l&#8217;Hyper-Threading sur les performances d&#8217;un pentium M. En effet l&#8217;architecture de ce processeur est différentes de celle d&#8217;un pentium 4 (utilisations de pipelines courts). Pour implanter l&#8217;Hyper-Threading sur le futur pentium M, Intel semble vouloir augmenter la longueur des pipelines (dans une des proportions moindres que celle des pentium 4). Il faut espérer que la perte de performance engendrée par cette augmentation de la taille des pipelines soit largement compensée par le gain qu&#8217;apporte l&#8217;Hyper-Threading.

Enfin, l&#8217;Hyper-Threading est déjà supporté par la version de Tiger-Intel qui équipe les kits de transition vendus au développeur.


*Dual-Core : comme les shampoing deux en un*
C&#8217;est très simple, vous mettez deux cores de processeur sur un même support physique et vous obtenez un processeur dual-core. Vous pouvez alors exécuter deux threads simultanément. Le système se comporte alors comme une machine bi-processeurs.

Intel équipe certains de ces processeurs Dual-Core de la technologie Hyper-Threading. Au final le processeur peut traiter jusqu&#8217;à 4 threads simultanément.

Il faut cependant savoir que pour intel, contrairement à AMD, les deux cores sont obligés de repasser par le bus externe du processeur pour pouvoir communiquer. Ceci en fait un véritable goulot d&#8217;étranglement. Cette technologie est encore jeune, il faut voir comment elle va évoluer. De plus intel compte abandonné l&#8217;actuelle architecture NetBurst des pentium 4 pour s&#8217;orienter vers une architecture plus intelligente inspirée de cette des pentium M.

Le Yonah, la prochaine version du pentium M sera Dual-Core. Ce processeur devrait être décliné en plusieurs versions pour station de travail et serveur.


*EM64T &#8211; Extended Memory 64 Technology : le 64 bits façon intel*
C&#8217;est grosso-modo une repompe totale de la technologie 64 bits d&#8217;AMD 

Apple a beaucoup parlé du 64 bits, comme vous le savez sûrement, en 64 bits il est possible de passer outre la limitation à 4Go de la quantité de mémoire vive.

La précision des calculs se trouve également améliorée. Dans la version actuelle de Tiger-Intel, la technologie 64 bits d&#8217;intel n&#8217;est pas supportée. Je pense personnellement qu&#8217;il faudra attendre Leopard pour que l&#8217;EM64T soit supporté par Mac OS X (Lepoard devrait marquer la fin de la transition PPC > Intel).

Actuellement Intel n&#8217;accorde pas beaucoup d&#8217;importance a la technologie 64 bits dans la mesure ou elle n&#8217;est pas encore maîtrisée par les développeurs.


*VT : Virtualisation / Vanderpool*
Vanderpool est le nom donnée par intel à sa technologie de virtualisation matérielle.

La virtualisation permet de découper une machine physique en plusieurs machines virtuelle, comme le fait le logiciel VMWare. Le but est de dissocier le système d&#8217;exploitation du hardware. Au final, il est possible d&#8217;exécuter simultanément plusieurs OS (jusqu&#8217;à 4 actuellement) sur une même machine. Les avantages sont multiples. Si les Mac-Intel peuvent lancer Windows, on peut imaginer faire fonctionner simultanément Mac OS X et Windows sur la même machine et pourvoir basculer instantanément de l&#8217;un à l&#8217;autre. Une utilisation qui nous concerne moins mais qui est intéressante est la suivante. On peut imaginer faire fonctionner conjointement à l&#8217;OS principal un second OS minimal de secours (imperméable aux attaques extérieures). Si l&#8217;OS principal est gravement affecté par un virus, il serait alors possible de basculer sur l&#8217;OS de secours est d&#8217;effectuer des opérations de maintenance sur l&#8217;OS principal. Les possibilités sont multiples.


*IAMT &#8211; Intel Active Management Technologie : Faciliter l&#8217;administration d&#8217;un parc informatique*
Cette technologie forte intéressante n&#8217;est pas destinée au grand public 

Elle vise les professionnels qui doivent gérer un parc informatique et/ou plusieurs serveurs.

L&#8217;administrateur peut intervenir à distance et dispose de bien plus de pouvoir qu&#8217;actuellement.

L&#8217;IAMT est complètement indépendant du système d&#8217;exploitation et devrait toujours être accessible (même si aucun OS ne tourne sur la machine). Il permet de résoudre divers problème à distance, alerte l&#8217;administrateur si un problème survient sur une machine&#8230;


*I/OAT : Accélérateur d'I/O*
Peu d&#8217;information à ce sujet pour l&#8217;instant. Le but est d&#8217;intégrer au processeur des circuits spécialisés pour le traitement des entrés/sorties. Par exemple, un circuit de cryptage/décryptage SSL, un circuit permettant le traitement des paquets TCP&#8230;

Le but est d&#8217;éviter d&#8217;utiliser au maximum les bus externes des processeurs pour minimiser les goulots d&#8217;étranglement.


*LaGrande : Big Brother à la maison ?*
Cette technologie permet à l&#8217;OS d&#8217;augmenter la sécurité de l&#8217;ordinateur, ce qui devrait être le cas avec Longhorn et le Palladium. Les détails sur cette technologie sont encore assez flous. La crainte est que votre machine devienne un espion à la solde des maisons de disques, des éditeurs de logiciel&#8230; Cette technologie peut avoir autant d&#8217;avantages que d&#8217;inconvénients selon la manière dont elle est utilisée. Par exemple, le contenu complet de votre machine pourrait être crypté est utilisable ou non sur une autre machine selon la sensibilité des données. LaGrande pourrait également s&#8217;occuper de la gestion des DRM. Pour être opérationnelle, cette technologie doit être supportée par l&#8217;OS. A l&#8217;heure actuelle, aucune information n&#8217;est disponible concernant le support par les futures versions de Mac OS X de LaGrande. Il sera temps d&#8217;en reparler quand plus d&#8217;informations seront disponibles à se sujet.


*EFI &#8211; Extensible Firmware Interface : le remplaçant du BIOS*
On sait que l&#8217;OF (Open Firmware) ne sera plus utilisé sur les Mac Intel. La question est de savoir par quoi il sera remplacé. Un simple BIOS (quid du support du mode target ?) ou par un outils plus évolué.

Le BIOS à plus de 20 ans, il est très limité, il est temps de le remplacer. C&#8217;est la qu&#8217;intervient l&#8217;EFI. Le Framework est en fait une grosse interface qui permettra de coder les BIOS en C++ et de s'affranchir des limites traditionnellement définies par le BIOS :
- Le temps de boot devrait diminuer (facteur 3).
- Supprime la dépendance VGA (pas besoin d'une carte vidéo pour pouvoir booter).
- Peut-être utilisé avec n'importe quelle architecture Intel.
- Supprime les limitations fondamentales du BIOS. Par exemple l'utilisation de plus d'un Mo de RAM.
- Offre la possibilité de compiler des modules prétestés dans le BIOS.
- Autorise les OEM à ajouter des fonctions pre-boot.
- Plus de 16 couleurs.
- Possibilité de donner des droits spécifiques à certains utilisateurs.
- Possibilité d'accéder aux données des disques durs depuis le BIOS.
- Possibilité de se connecter sur le NET.


*Mais aussi...*
-Je n'ai pas parlé du bus CSI (Common System Interface) qui sera utilisé dans le futur par Intel (2007). C'est un bus qui fonctionne sur le principe du bus HyperTransport des G5 (et processeurs AMD). D'après Intel, la solution CSI sera plus performante et devrait intégrer le controleur mémoire. Peu d'information à son sujet pour l'isntant.
-Je n'ai pas eu le courage de faire un résumé sur les technologies de calculs vectoriel MMX,MMX2,SSE,SSE2 et SSE3 

Voila pour l&#8217;instant&#8230;

Il se peut que des erreurs se soient glissées dans ce compte rendu, n&#8217;hésitez pas à intervenir si c&#8217;est le cas.

@+
iota


----------



## Kilian2 (13 Juin 2005)

Merci iota


----------



## pat51343 (14 Juin 2005)

Un grand merci IOTA pour l'info, j'ai bien visité le lien que tu as sité, et je me sent rassuré.


----------



## Kilian2 (15 Juin 2005)

Me too


----------



## iota (16 Juin 2005)

Salut.

Une question qui revient souvent est de savoir quelle est l'impact sur les performances des technologies HyperThreadinge et DualCore.

Comme vous le savez, dans le cas d'une application mono-threadé il n'y as aucun gain.
Mais dans le cas des applications multi-threadées ?

Vous le savez peut-être, la version 6 du codec DivX vient de sortir (je pense qu'elle n'est pas encore dispo pour mac).
Une version multi-threadée, nommée Helium, est actuellement en préparation et quelques résultats ont été publiés.

Vous trouverez tout les détails ici.

A notez, dans le cas d'un Pentium 4 HT, le passage à Helium apporte un gain de 44%.
Pour un Pentium 4 EE HT + Dual Core, le gain atteind 118% :love:
Sur une configuration bi-processeurs, le gain est d'un peu plus de 80%
C'est résultats sont obtenus en mode "insane", c'est à dire le mode le plus gourmand en calcul (qui produit la meilleure qualité d'encodage).

@+
iota


----------



## Lorenzo di lolo (16 Juin 2005)

Même si je ne comprends pas tout   Iota.

Enfin comme quoi pour connaître la vérité sur les performances de nos futurs mac il n'y a qu'une solution : attendre.
Malheureusement ça va être beaucoup trop dur pour beaucoup sur ce forum  

A bientôt  

Laurent


----------



## iota (16 Juin 2005)

Intel s'investit à fond dans le 64 bits.
Toute la gamme Pentium 4 32 bits est remplacée par une nouvelle gamme 64 bits (série 5x1).
Les prix restent inchangés.

Intel a également mis à disposition des développeurs la version 9 de leurs compilateurs fortran et C++.
Exploitant la technologie OpenMP 2.5, elle permet de tirer au mieux parti des capacités multi-thread des derniers processeurs (Dual Core et HyperThreading).
La plateforme Apple est également concernée.

@+
iota


----------



## Kilian2 (16 Juin 2005)

Donc des Macs HT Dual cors et 64 bits le top quoi !!!


----------



## iota (20 Juin 2005)

Salut.

Je vous conseille de lire cet article (X86-Secret) sur le Dual-Core Intel.

Au dela des tests de performance, l'article insiste sur le futur supposé des processeurs intel massivement parallèles.

@+
iota


----------



## Yip (21 Juin 2005)

iota a dit:
			
		

> Salut.
> 
> Je vous conseille de lire cet article (X86-Secret) sur le Dual-Core Intel.
> 
> ...





Excellent article (en français), merci iota    


Dites-moi si vous êtes d'accord, il en ressort que pour le moment ça stagne un peu chez Intel, le Pentium D est le processeur le meilleur (le moins mauvais ?) du lot, Intel fait passer tout ça à coup de marketing, c'est surtout dans le futur que ça devrait réellement s'améliorer.

Bref, j'ai l'impression qu'il aurait été possible d'avoir aussi des gains importants chez IBM ou Motorola, mais il semble que les efforts soient plus difficiles à obtenir chez ces derniers d'où la décision de Steve Jobs. Encore une fois je regrette cette décision mais je m'incline devant les réalités.


----------



## iota (21 Juin 2005)

Salut.



			
				Yip a dit:
			
		

> Dites-moi si vous êtes d'accord, il en ressort que pour le moment ça stagne un peu chez Intel, le Pentium D est le processeur le meilleur (le moins mauvais ?) du lot, Intel fait passer tout ça à coup de marketing, c'est surtout dans le futur que ça devrait réellement s'améliorer.


L'architecture NetBurst (utilisée dans la famille P4) est à bout de souffle, c'est certain.
Par contre, l'architecture du pentium M (plateforme centrino) à de beaux jours devant elle.
Intel abandonne progressivement NetBurst pour exploiter le concept du pentium M à tout les niveaux (portable, desktop et serveur).
Voir la roadmap dans la gallerie de MiniMe (ici).

Le Merom (processeur pour portable qui arrivera deuxième semestre 2006) à été conçu par intel pour être "clairement et distinctement très largement supérieur aux CPUs concurrents". Il sera également décliné en versions desktop avec le Conroe et serveur avec le Woodcrest (2ème semestre 2006).

@+
iota


----------



## tokamac (21 Juin 2005)

Mise à jour de la roadmap Intel (on ne peut plus éditer ses propres posts après un certain temps  ?)

Roadmap Intel pour les successeurs multicores du Pentium M :
_Note : La technologie 64-bit d'Intel est nommée "Intel Extended Memory 64 Technology (EM64T), ou "CT" ou "IA32e" (par opposition au strict 32-bit "IA32"). Elle a été présentée à l'IDF 2004, et elle est similaire à la technologie "AMD64 Long Mode" connue comme le "x86-64")._


- *Yonah* (début 2006)
Processeur pour *portables*, dualcore 32-bit IA32, avec 2Mo de L2, 65 nm.
FSB 166 MHz (667 MHz QDR)
TDP : 15 W @ 1,66 GHz, 31 W @ 2,5 GHz au lancement.
Successeur du monocore _Dothan_.
Fait partie de la plate-forme Centrino3 _Napa_, sucesseur du Centrino2 _Sonoma_.

- *Sossaman* (2006)
Processeur pour *serveurs* et *systèmes embarqués*.
C'est un Yonah SMT, prévu pour être utilisé en dual-core et dual CPU.



- *Merom* (3e trimestre 2006)
Processeur pour *portables*, dualcore 64-bit IA32e, avec 4Mo de L2, 65 nm.
TDP : 45 W @ 2,5 GHz au lancement.
Successeur du _Yonah_.
Fait partie de la plate-forme Centrino4 _Santa Rosa_, sucesseur du Centrino3 _Napa_.
L'IA32e permet d'adresser plus de 4 Go de RAM tout en étant 32-bit
Le but du Merom est d'être selon Intel "clairement et distinctement très largement supérieur aux CPUs concurrents"...

- *Conroe* (fin 2006)
Version *desktop* du _Merom_, dualcore 64-bit avec 4Mo de L2, 65 nm.
90 W

- *Woodcrest* (fin 2006)
Version *serveur* du _Conroe_.
- *Woodcrest 4M* (fin 2006) [MàJ]
Version *mobile* du _Woodcrest_.
TDP : 70 W


- *Gilo* (fin 2006-début 2007)
Processeur pour *portables*, dualcore 64-bit avec 2x 4Mo de L2, 65 nm.
Successeur du _Merom_.


- *Ridgefield* (mi-2007) [MàJ]
Processeur pour *desktop*, dualcore 64-bit, L2 passe de 4 à 6 Mo, 45 nm.
FSB 333 MHz (1333 MHz QDR)
Successeur du _Conroe_.

- *Allendale* (2007) [MàJ]
Processeur pour *desktop*, dualcore 64-bit, 65 nm.
FSB 266 MHz (1066 MHz QDR)
Successeur du _Cedar Mill_ (PIV à 65 nm)
- *Millville* (2007) [MàJ]
Version Celeron monocore de _Allendale_
- *Wolfdale* (fin 2007-2008) [MàJ]
_Die Shrink_ de _Allendale_ à 45 nm



*Puis arrive la nouvelle génération, la famille Nehalem :* 
_(prévue au départ pour être un successeur du PIV avec une architecture NetBurst à très haute fréquence > 10 GHz, le concept a été revu en un successeur du Pentium-M multicore, avec un haut niveau d'efficacité dans le ratio performance/watt)_


- *Whitefield* (début 2007)
Processeur pour *serveur* et *systèmes embarqués*, quadcore 32 ou 64-bit (?), 65 nm.
Bus CSI (Common Interface System) équivalent d'HypertTransport d'AMD.
TDP 100-130 W @ 3 GHz et 90 nm au lancement.

- *Dunnington* et *Bloomfield* (2008)
Version de 4 à 32 cores du _Whitefield_, 45 nm.
Design _"Cores-a-Plenty"_


----------



## minime (27 Juin 2005)

J'ai recopié ici les messages les plus informatifs de ce sujet, ouvert afin de présenter les technos et la roadmap Intel pour les années à venir, mais qui a ensuite dérivé vers des considérations générales à propos de la transition.

Merci de ne pas faire dériver ce nouveau sujet, le but n'est pas de faire exploser le nombre de messages, ni de partir dans tous les sens, mais seulement de regrouper de l'info sur un sujet bien précis.


----------



## iota (27 Juin 2005)

Salut.

Intel annonce officiellement le lancement du Celeron 64bits (processeur d'entré de gamme).
Plus d'info ici.

@+
iota


----------



## Manu (27 Juin 2005)

Ce qui est bien avec le passage au processeur Intel, c'est qu'on aura une multitude d'informations. cela a au moins le mérite de pouvoir sans trop se tromper faire des projections d'achat. En sachant par avance le callibre des machines bien de temps en avance. 
Car contrairement à IBM ou Motorola, Intel est obligé, marketing et business oblige de communiquer sur ses plans à court, moyen et parfois long terme. 
Franchement quand on pense à l'arrivée du G4 sur les protable avec le titanium et que  Apple a progressé d'année en année  à raison de combien, 0,20GHZ? C'est assez lamentable. Surtout dans un secteur qui évolue aussi vite. Heureusement Mac OS X de release en release gommait cet aspect des choses.

Je crois aussi que la nouvelle orientation d'Intel a de quoi rendre optimiste. A Apple de nous concocter des machines dont il a le secret. On dira que le Mac appote au monde Intel l'innovation des ordinateurs personnels qui lui font défaut.


----------



## iFlighT (27 Juin 2005)

Ouais enfin d'un cote fini les super keynote pleinde surprise, et bonjour l'arrive de nouveaux proc tous les 2mois, et la raodmap mouais c'est joli sur le papier mais certains oubli surment que ces dernieres années intel avance tete baisse et leur roadmap ben.......

En tout cas Apple on interet a nous donner les meilleur proc intel et pas leur merde bas de gamme , et a pas mettre les chipset graphique dans les protables


----------



## Frodon (27 Juin 2005)

Bonjour,



			
				iFlighT a dit:
			
		

> mais certains oubli surment que ces dernieres années intel avance tete baisse



Tête basse pour le P4 et dérivés, je veux bien, et Intel lui même a compris que continuer avec l'architecture Netburst "pourries" c'était "idiot".
Mais par contre il peuvent sans problème garder fierement la tête haute avec le Pentium M qui, qu'on le veuille ou non, est un excelent processeur, sans réel équivalent dans la concurrence.

A+


----------



## Manu (27 Juin 2005)

Heu! pardon laissons ce thread pour les infos strictes sur les annonces et news concernant les futurs processeurs Intel. Je regrette d'avoir introduit une discussion. MiniMe, peux-tu la dégager? Merci.


----------



## bauer (12 Juillet 2005)

le pentium M est certes un bijou mais comme tous les bijoux il coute cher et reste moins rapide, j espere que intel fera plus d efforts avec apple puisque les habitue de la pomme sont pret a mettre le prix


----------



## iota (15 Juillet 2005)

Salut.

Le yonah se dévoile (voir ici).

Le yonah est (rappelons le) la nouvelle version du Pentium-M.
Gravé en 65nm, ce processeur sera disponible ne single et dual-core (chaque core sera équipé de 2Mo de cache).
Le processeur semble fonctionner sans problème à 2.5GHz et les premier yelds sont apparament excellents.
La production de masse devrait bientot commencer et la commercialisation est prévue pour début 2006.

Le FSB de ces processeurs sera de 667MHz ou 533MHz selon les modèles.

Vous trouverez, si vous suivez le lien cité, l'ensemble de la gamme prévue.

@+
iota


----------



## iota (15 Juillet 2005)

Salut.

Vous trouverez des informations intéréssantes sur la roadmap et les futurs processeurs intel ici (clubic).

@+
iota


----------



## iota (26 Juillet 2005)

Salut.

Intel a officiellement annoncé la construction d'une nouvelle usine pour la gravure à 45nm.
La fab32 (c'est son nom) devrait entrer en production au 2nd semestre 2007.

@+
iota


----------



## iota (27 Juillet 2005)

Salut.

Ca s'annonce bien pour le Merom (voir ici).
Pour rappel le Merom (pour portable) et le Conroe (pour desktop) sont des processeurs dérivés du même core (nouveau core remplacant l'architecture NetBurst des P4).
Après être passé Taped-Out, le core A0 du Merom a été testé et est fonctionnel.

La disponibilité du Merom devrait donc être avancée à la mi-2006 (date de sortie des permiers Mac à processeur Intel).

@+
iota


----------



## iota (29 Juillet 2005)

Salut.

Un nouveau rendez-vous à noter dans l'agenda des Mac Users 
L'IDF (Intel Developper Forum) aura lieu à San Francisco du 23 au 25 aout.

C'est généralement l'occasion pour Intel de présenter de nouveaux produits, d'officialiser ses roadmaps, de parler des nouvelles technologies en préparation...

@+
iota


----------



## gerard1945 (31 Juillet 2005)

Faut pas rêver! Intel ne fera pas de "sur mesure" pour Apple qui devra se contenter de ce qu'il trouvera dans la boutique Intel, quand ça sortira, si ça sortira...


----------



## iota (31 Juillet 2005)

gerard1945 a dit:
			
		

> Faut pas rêver! Intel ne fera pas de "sur mesure" pour Apple qui devra se contenter de ce qu'il trouvera dans la boutique Intel, quand ça sortira, si ça sortira...


On parle pas de sur mesure pour Apple ici, mais des futurs processeurs intel...
Je vois pas trop ce que viens faire ta remarque...

@+
iota


----------



## iota (12 Août 2005)

Salut.

Le futur des processeurs intel sera dévoilé dans 11 jours...
En effet, d'après Clubic, lors de l'IDF 2005 le sucesseur de l'architecture NetBurst sera présenté par Intel.
Cette nouvelle architecture (dérivée du pentium M) devrait équiper les processeurs Merom (PC portable), Conroe (PC de bureau) et Woodcrest (serveurs) prévus pour le deuxième semestre 2006.

On sera fixé (en partie) sur l'avenir des machines Apple trés bientôt.

 @+
iota


----------



## iota (12 Août 2005)

Un petite remarque suite à la lecture de ce nouveau document (concernant les jeux d'instructions SSE d'intel) apparu récement sur le site d'Apple.
Contrairement à ce que l'on a pu lire un peu partout, la présence des instructions SSE3 ne sera absolument pas indispensable pour faire fonctionner la version x86 de Mac OS X.


			
				Apple a dit:
			
		

> SSE3 is an *optional* hardware feature on MacOS X for Intel.


Par contre la présence des jeux d'instructions MMX, SSE et SSE2 est indispensable.

@+
iota


----------



## Cricri (12 Août 2005)

iota a dit:
			
		

> Salut.
> 
> Le futur des processeurs intel sera dévoilé dans 11 jours...
> En effet, d'après Clubic, lors de l'IDF 2005 le sucesseur de l'architecture NetBurst sera présenté par Intel.
> ...


http://macdailynews.com/index.php/weblog/comments/6566/ 

C'était donc la raison d'un tel délai alors que les applis sont si "facile" à porter ! Bientôt des macs portables qui booteront Windows mieux que des Dell desktops !


----------



## iota (14 Août 2005)

Salut.

On apprend par x86-secret que lors de son lancement, le conroe  sera cadencé à 2.96GHz.
Il disposera d'un FSB à 1066MHz (266MHz réel c'est un bus quad pumped).

Plusieurs versions verront le jour, Merom pour les portables, Conroe pour les desktop et Woodcrest pour les serveurs. Ces processeurs seront Dual-Core.

Ils seront équipés de 2 à 4Mo de mémoire cache L2 unifiée (une mémoire globale utilisée par les 2 cores contrairement au Dual-Core actuel ou chaque core dispose d'un cache propre).

Le Merom disposera d'un FSB à 667MHz et sera compatible pin à pin avec le yonah (Dothan Dual-Core). On apprend que le Yonah ainsi que sa plateforme Napa seront officiellement annoncés le 5 janvier 2006.

On murmure également la présence d'un Conroe XE (eXtreme Edition) disposant d'un FSB à 1333MHz.

@+
iota


----------



## Almux (15 Août 2005)

Normalement, on peut se fier à la mégalo hyper-constructive (qui remplace avantageusement une étique en débandade face à la toute puissance du $) de notre Steve qui se fera un point d'honneur de faire en sorte que les futurs Macs soient "les meilleurs ordinateurs personnels au monde"... mais pour faire la différence, y aura-t-il des Multi-multicores dans nos desktops?
Avec le PPC, il avait été question de voir un jour des quadri-procs... Qu'en sera-t-il des CPU Intel?

PS A part cela, excellente initiative, ce poste!! Bravo!


----------



## fedo (15 Août 2005)

j espere que le dual core intel va s ameliorer car a l heure actuelle les pentium D (dualcore) sont des grosses daubes et se font eclater par les Athlon 64 X2. ceci etant dit chez AMD on souffre quand meme en bas de gamme du manque de Ghz. et dans les 2 cas (intel et AMD) l interet du dualcore a l heure sur PC est nul. aucun interet donc pour l instant a tel point qu il vaut mieux investir dans un monocore haut de gamme...


----------



## EPIC (15 Août 2005)

fedo a dit:
			
		

> j espere que le dual core intel va s ameliorer car a l heure actuelle les pentium D (dualcore) sont des grosses daubes et se font eclater par les Athlon 64 X2. ceci etant dit chez AMD on souffre quand meme en bas de gamme du manque de Ghz. et dans les 2 cas (intel et AMD) l interet du dualcore a l heure sur PC est nul. aucun interet donc pour l instant a tel point qu il vaut mieux investir dans un monocore haut de gamme...


 
Les pentium D sont des grosses daubes car l'architecture Netburst n'a jamais été conçus dans l'optique du multithreading à outrance, l'implémentation de l'HyperThreading qui existait déja sur les premiers Willamette n'était là que pour seconder (palier les carences) une architecture ayant nativement (de part sa structure) une faible IPC, deplus les développements actuels des logiciels étant ce qu'il sont, n'aident pas les Pentium dualcores à brillés, très peu de logiciels "normaux" exploitent le multithread. 
D'ailleurs il ne faut rêver, si Conroe/Merom sera plus puissant, car plus efficace, cela ne veut pas dire que dans les premiers temps la majeur partie de ces bonnes performances seront dues au multicore (se serait un grand tort de croire ça), Conroe aura simplement bénificier d'une archiecture plus prompte à exploiter nativement le multithread et aura surtout bénéficier de la très grande expérience d'Intel (en bien comme en mal) acquises sur Netburst/EPIC/P6+...


----------



## EPIC (15 Août 2005)

iota a dit:
			
		

> Contrairement à ce que l'on a pu lire un peu partout, la pésence des instructions SSE3 ne sera absolument pas indispensable pour faire fonctionner la version x86 de Mac OS X.
> 
> Par contre la présence des jeux d'instructions MMX, SSE et SSE2 est indispensable.
> 
> ...


 Effectivement l'ajout du SSE 3 n'est en rien une évolution, mais juste un complément d'une quinzaine d'instructions qui manquait au SSE2, de même que l'implémentation du SSE3 par AMD dans ces Athlons/Opterons comporte encore moins d'instructions nouvelles, bref au final ce qui est fait par certaines instructions SSE3 devrait pouvoir l'être (émuler ?) par le jeu d'instruction SSE2 (dans le pire des cas en plusieurs cycles)

Pour ce qui est du MMX je pense qu'il n'a plus vraiment d'intéret dans la mesure ou il est limité aux entiers 64 bits alors que SSE 1/2 peut fonctionner en 128 Bits et a ces propres registres mémoires.


----------



## fedo (15 Août 2005)

c est vrai que pour l instant l hyperthreading c est le point fort d intel par rapport a AMD.


----------



## Almux (15 Août 2005)

fedo a dit:
			
		

> j espere que le dual core intel va s ameliorer car a l heure actuelle les pentium D (dualcore) sont des grosses daubes et se font eclater par les Athlon 64 X2. ceci etant dit chez AMD on souffre quand meme en bas de gamme du manque de Ghz. et dans les 2 cas (intel et AMD) l interet du dualcore a l heure sur PC est nul. aucun interet donc pour l instant a tel point qu il vaut mieux investir dans un monocore haut de gamme...




 Apparemment il faut s'aprêter à ne plus trop comparer aux CPUs d'ancienne (c'est-à-dire d'actuelle) genération...

http://www.laptoplogic.com/news/08/08/2005/410/0/ 

 Ca bouge, par ici!


----------



## EPIC (15 Août 2005)

fedo a dit:
			
		

> c est vrai que pour l instant l hyperthreading c est le point fort d intel par rapport a AMD.


 
En quoi c'est le point fort d'intel ? L'Athlon a de très bonne performance sous 3DSMAX, Photoshop, Maya, etc... et l'Hyperthreading ne fait que remettre au niveau (au mieux) une architecture qui a d'énormes faiblesses notamment en FPU, deplus les caches du prescott ont démontré l'importance d'avoir une bonne latence. Il y a eut des rumeurs qui ont courues sur l'implémentation du SMT sur l'architecture K8, mais cela n'a pas été suivit des faits pourquoi ? Le Pentium M (qui est sortie bien plutard que le pentium 4) qui dans conception à la même phylosophie que celle du K8 n'en a pas non plus, pourquoi d'après vous ? 
Tout simplement parcequ'elle n'en non pas besoin, l'hypertreading dans la version telle que présente dans le pentium 4 n'est utile qu'au Pentium 4 lui même et nettement moins dans le cas d'architecture plus conventionnelle. L'un des rares programmes à réellement exploiter toute l'architecture Netburst (hormis les benchmarks) c'est TMPGenc qui profite de l'Hyper-pipelined, du SSE/SSE2/SSE3 de l'Hypertreading, pour vous faire gagner combien ? 1/4 d'heures, 1/2 heures sur un encodage Divx de cinq heures, la belle affaire...


----------



## EPIC (16 Août 2005)

Almux a dit:
			
		

> Apparemment il faut s'aprêter à ne plus trop comparer aux CPUs d'ancienne (c'est-à-dire d'actuelle) genération...
> 
> http://www.laptoplogic.com/news/08/08/2005/410/0/
> 
> Ca bouge, par ici!


 
Ouais, ben gardez vous bien de jugez séverement l'actuelle génération de processeurs, le dualcore (le multithreading) n'est pas le St gral non plus, ce n'est en aucun cas la réponse au problèmes de performances (du moins à long termes) mais une voie suplémentaire que sont entrain d'expérimenter les industriels, faute de pouvoir monter en fréquence, ce n'est qu'un palier avant que l'augmentation des fréquences reprennent ses droits, s'en parler du fait qu'on atteindra bien plus vite les limitations du multi-thread que celles de la hausse de la fréquence, dans quatre ou six ans on aura probablement fait le tour du multi-thread et cela apparaîtra bien plus comme une évolution logique des microprocesseurs mais certainement pas comme une révolution... J'entends beaucoup de gens cracher sur Netburst, je faisait de même il y a encore quelques années et puis j'ai cherché à comprendre l'approche qu'avaient eut les ingénieurs d'Intel, et bien maintenant je sais qu'ils avaient raison, parceque si les Pentium 4 ne peuvent plus monter aussi facilement en fréquence, ce n'est pas à cause de leur architecture, mais plutôt à cause des limites physiques, et industriels qui touchent l'ensemble des processeurs actuels, PPC970, Athlon 64, etc... bref dans quelques années Netburst reviendra dans une version revisitée et on criras au miracle comme on le fait actuellement avec l'architecture P6+ des Pentium M qui est pourtant une lointaine descendance reliftée de ce qu'était celle de feu le pentium Pro sortit en 1997... 

L'informatique est un éternel recommencement !


----------



## EPIC (16 Août 2005)

Bon se topic est très intéressant mais n'y aurait il pas un forum dédié rien qu'au hardware en particulier qui traiteraient des procs (tout types) et des architectures Apple/Mac en général ?

Comme vous le remarquerez je suis plutôt nouveau sur macgeneration, je suis un PCiste archarné de la première heure (enfin ça depends qu'elle heure, lol) mais très ouvert à toutes les technologies de quelques horizons qu'elles viennent, moi je suis venu ici parce que y un joujou qui me plairait bien c'est la Mac Mini, pas tel qu'il est, mais tel qu'il pourait le devenir alors ma question y'aura t-il un jour un Mac Mini équipé d'un MPC8641D dans les prochains mois ou d'ici 2006 ? Parce que ce proc m'épates assez et je pense qu'il pourrait devenir l'équivalent du pentium M pour les Mac une sorte de réplique au Yonah d'Intel (toute proportion gardé bien sur). Et vous qu'en pensez vous ?


----------



## fedo (16 Août 2005)

> En quoi c'est le point fort d'intel ? L'Athlon a de très bonne performance sous 3DSMAX, Photoshop, Maya, etc... et l'Hyperthreading ne fait que remettre au niveau (au mieux) une architecture qui a d'énormes faiblesses notamment en FPU, deplus les caches du prescott ont démontré l'importance d'avoir une bonne latence. Il y a eut des rumeurs qui ont courues sur l'implémentation du SMT sur l'architecture K8, mais cela n'a pas été suivit des faits pourquoi ? Le Pentium M (qui est sortie bien plutard que le pentium 4) qui dans conception à la même phylosophie que celle du K8 n'en a pas non plus, pourquoi d'après vous ?
> Tout simplement parcequ'elle n'en non pas besoin, l'hypertreading dans la version telle que présente dans le pentium 4 n'est utile qu'au Pentium 4 lui même et nettement moins dans le cas d'architecture plus conventionnelle.



niet. les athlon 64 si puissants soient ils gerent assez mal le multitache, P4 HT le gere mieux (j ai les 2 chez moi).


----------



## EPIC (16 Août 2005)

fedo a dit:
			
		

> niet. les athlon 64 si puissants soient ils gerent assez mal le multitache, P4 HT le gere mieux (j ai les 2 chez moi).


 
l'Atlon 64 gère le multitâche comme un processeur monocore qu'il est, maintenant quand tu parles de gestion multitâche chez toi tu fais allusion à un confort d'utilisation, un temps de réponse sur les applis plus rapide (grâce notament aux switchs des contextes d'éxécutions des threads qui se fait bien mieux) ? Effectivement dans ces cas là un Pentium 4 a sans aucun doutes un avantage pour ce qui est du reste il ya de très bons comparatifs sur hardware.fr qui mettent en évidences que l'hyperthreading (entre autre) apporte un gain (malheureusement pas toujours significatif) mais cela ne fait pas nécéssairement d'elle une technologie incontournable pour tous les processeurs...


----------



## fedo (16 Août 2005)

> maintenant quand tu parles de gestion multitâche chez toi tu fais allusion à un confort d'utilisation, un temps de réponse sur les applis plus rapide (grâce notament aux switchs des contextes d'éxécutions des threads qui se fait bien mieux) ?



oui tout a fait.


----------



## iota (17 Août 2005)

Salut.

Intel vient a annoncé la sortie des ses processeurs Xeon Dual Core + HT (voir ici).

On apprend également que pas moins de 17 projets de processeurs multi-cores sont en cours de développement chez Intel.

@+
iota


----------



## Yeux (17 Août 2005)

La petite famille des Cpu Intel 64 bits grand public à 20 membres. 

Trouvez à l'adresse suivante un petit programme gratuit qui en donne rapidement les caractéristiques générales. 

http://homepage.mac.com/oliviertableau1/.cv/oliviertableau1/Sites/.Public/Intel64OSX-binhex.hqx 

Histoire de ce faire une idée général des futurs MacTel. 

De toutes les façons Intel va annoncer une nouvelle architecture pour le 23. 

Les Cpu Intel seront peut-être tous modifiés en 2006.


----------



## Yeux (19 Août 2005)

Nouvelle version

http://homepage.mac.com/oliviertableau1/.cv/oliviertableau1/Sites/.Public/Intel64OSX-binhex.hqx

@+
*_*


----------



## SuperCed (19 Août 2005)

EPIC a dit:
			
		

> l'Atlon 64 gère le multitâche comme un processeur monocore qu'il est, maintenant quand tu parles de gestion multitâche chez toi tu fais allusion à un confort d'utilisation, un temps de réponse sur les applis plus rapide (grâce notament aux switchs des contextes d'éxécutions des threads qui se fait bien mieux) ? Effectivement dans ces cas là un Pentium 4 a sans aucun doutes un avantage pour ce qui est du reste il ya de très bons comparatifs sur hardware.fr qui mettent en évidences que l'hyperthreading (entre autre) apporte un gain (malheureusement pas toujours significatif) mais cela ne fait pas nécéssairement d'elle une technologie incontournable pour tous les processeurs...



La gestion du multitâche est indépendant du processeur en effet. C'est l'ordonanceur du système d'exloitation qui gère ça et non le processeur. Tu as bien fait de le souligner.
L'ordonanceur peut dispatcher les différents threads sur les différents processeurs logiques ou physiques.

L'Hyperthreading n'est vraiment utilise que sur des processeurs à pipeline très long (Intel), histoire de bien remplir celui-ci. On s'apperçoit que sur certains applis, ça fonctionne, sur d'autres, la synchronisation est trop courante entre les threads et les processeurs logiques passent leur temps à s'attendre. On note parfois même des pertes de performances...


----------



## iota (19 Août 2005)

Salut.

Ne pas oublier que le processeur peut être équipé (c'est le cas de P4) d'un ordonnanceur OOO (Out Of Order) qui permet de ré-organiser et d'éxécuter les instructions dans un ordre différents de celui d'arrivé afin d'augmenter l'IPC (Inter Processus Communication).

Donc les performances en multi-taches ne sont pas uniquement dépendante du scheduler de l'OS.

De plus, Intel travail sur le concept d'un MicroKernel intégré au CPU qui s'occupera (entre autre) de la gestion des threads. Elle se fera de manière Hardware et non Software comme actuellement (plus d'infos en bas de cette page).

@+
iota


----------



## EPIC (19 Août 2005)

iota a dit:
			
		

> Salut.
> 
> Ne pas oublier que le processeur peut être équipé (c'est le cas de P4) d'un ordonnanceur OOO (Out Of Order) qui permet de ré-organiser et d'éxécuter les instructions dans un ordre différents de celui d'arrivé afin d'augmenter l'IPC (Inter Processus Communication).
> 
> ...


 

Effecivement l'OOO est très utile c'est bien pour cela qu'i a été implémenté dans bon nombre de processeurs, a l'exception de l'Itanium² qui repose sur une architecture VLIW ou "la gestion" d'éxécutions des instrutions est assuré par le compilateur ce qui à mon avis représente la meilleur solution à l'heure actuelle... 

Sinon

IPC = Instruction per cycle (confusion courante)
CPI = Cycle per instruction


----------



## shamankick (22 Août 2005)

Hello,

enfin vous pouvez continuer a trouver Intel vachement prometteur (si c'est votre opinion..),
mais comme je l'ai déja écrit, le choix d'AMD eut été quand même plus sympa (même puissance pour
moindre cout ) surtout a la lecture de cette news :



> Dans sa précipitation, Intel a bâclé la conception de son processeur Pentium D _dual core_ (deux c½urs). Jonathan Douglas, ingénieur de la firme, en a fait le mea-culpa lors de la conférence Hot Chips.
> 
> Il fallait aller vite, respecter les annonces stratégiques du marketing, et dépasser AMD qui ne cesse de devancer Intel sur les technologies processeurs de dernière génération.
> 
> ...



* D'autres infos ICI* 
* Bonjour le sérieux.....mais bon, Steve a dit Intel..alors c'est forcement mieux qu 'AMD*


----------



## golf (23 Août 2005)

shamankick a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour le sérieux...


Commence par lire le titre du fil : "Les futurs processeurs Intel [rien que de l'info]" et on reparlera de sérieux plus tard


----------



## shamankick (23 Août 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Commence par lire le titre du fil : "Les futurs processeurs Intel [rien que de l'info]" et on reparlera de sérieux plus tard



Bah oui évidement c'est moi qui ne suis pas sérieux......pfff


----------



## iota (23 Août 2005)

Salut.

Il faut quand même prendre en compte que les prochains processeurs multi-core d'intel (mémoire cache partagé, FSB revu...) n'auront absolument rien à voir avec les pentium D actuels.

L'IDF c'est aujourd'hui, donc plus d'infos d'ici peu (dans la soirée ou demain).

@+
iota


----------



## EPIC (23 Août 2005)

shamankick a dit:
			
		

> Hello,
> 
> enfin vous pouvez continuer a trouver Intel vachement prometteur (si c'est votre opinion..),
> mais comme je l'ai déja écrit, le choix d'AMD eut été quand même plus sympa (même puissance pour
> ...


 
Je pense que tu n'as pas vraiment compris ce que représentait le choix d'Apple en faveur d'Intel, ce n'est pas surtout et uniquement un choix technologique, mais un choix industriel entre autre, et une simple question de bon sens.

IBM a eut de nombreux soucis de mise au point du process de lithographie SOI en 90 nm, et n'a pas encore résolus tous les problèmes, ce qui a occasionné beaucoup de retard, et une production inférieure à ce qui était prévus ce qui a probablement eut un coup financier direct ou indirect pour Apple sans parler du fait que l'on attends toujours le G5 à 3Ghz... bref cette fois ci l'expérience avec IBM sur ces points là n'a guère été concluante...

Que fallait il faire pour Jobs ? Bien que ces machines (les PowerMac), même à 2Ghz et plus soient aussi performantes voir plus que leurs alter égo PC, le mythe du Gigahertz étant encore très vivace auprès des consommateurs potentiels il fallait faire très vite pour ne pas se laisser distancer au niveau performances et risquer de perdre des parts de marché, bref le choix était vite fait, IBM ne pouvant pas suivre et ne répondant pas aux aspirations futures de Jobs (trop de flou sur le successeur du PPC970), Motorola (malgré les derniers G4 en 90 nm) incapable de suivre tant au niveau de la montée en fréquences que de la production (Motorola fait fabriquer ces processeur chez IBM), la décision de se retourner vers les processeurs x86 et donc Intel était donc devenu par la force des choses une alternative crédible et cohérente (industriellement et économiquement parlant), Intel possèdent 20 usines répartis dans le monde dont 5 sont opérationnelles en 90 nm sur des waffer de 300 mm et produit plusieurs millions de processeurs par trimestre, et bien que les problèmes de process en 90 nm aient considérablement retardés la sortie du core Prescott, Intel n'a pas connu autant de problèmes de yields qu'IBM, le Prescott monte très haut en fréquence (3.8 Ghz en version commerciale et 4.2/4.4 Ghz en overclocking presque standard) ajouter à cela une Roadmap bien plus clair que celle d'IBM (Yonah devrait sortir à l'heure et tenir ces promesses) le process 65 nm sera près pour une Mass Production durant le premier semestre 2006 et la prochaine génération d'architecture Conroe/Merom a passée les stades Tape in/Tape out avec succès relativement tôt par rapport à la Roadmap. Bref tout semble laisser croire, que la sortie des Mac Intel se fera en temps et heure... 

Pour ce qui est d'AMD, l'architecture K8 est performante, mais tout comme l'architecture K7 dont elle est fortement dérivée, elle ne survivra pas longtemps du fait de sa faible montée en fréquence et de son trop grand âge... L'avenir est d'autant plus incertain que l'on ignore énormément de choses sur ce que seront les architectures K9 et K10 (ou leurs équivalents), coté production, je ne suis pas sur qu'AMD puisse subvenir suffisament à ces propres besoins, et aussi faible que soit la demande d'Apple en processeurs, il aurait été suicidaire d'utiliser la seule usine de production d'AMD (FAB 30 de Dresde) d'autant qu'elle n'est encore capable de produire qu'en 90 nm sur des waffer de 200 mm. La nouvelle usine (FAB 36) censer assurer la transition en 65 nm est encours de construction et ne sera vraisemblablement pas opérationelle avant fin 2006 si tous vas bien... 

Donc au final le choix d'Apple est un très bon choix technique et industriel, maintenant concernant les performances des futurs rejetons d'Intel on peut espérer de très bonne performances si on extrapole à partir des cores Dothan, et Yonah dont seront dérivé les cores Conroe et Merom ainsi que des premiers échos et rumeurs, de toute façon j'imagine mal Intel refaire deux fois les mêmes erreurs (celles du pentium 4), et dans le cas contraire cela redonnera un peu d'air et de surcis à AMD...

Si l'on considère les performances des nouveaux Pentium D (en environement multi-threadés) on pourra se rendre compte qu'elles sont tout à fait correctes, tout a fait dans la moyenne que l'on peut attendre d'un sytème équipé de deux processeurs. Si en plus la période de dévelloppement n'a durée que 9 mois, ont peut alors applaudir Intel pour cette performance et remercier fortement steve Jobs pour sa clairvoyance quant aux capacités de réaction d'Intel. De toute façon cette migration vers une architecture différentes des PowerPC avait d'une "certaine" manière été envisagée dès l'origine de Mac OSX, en effet le noyau XNU/FreeBSD dérivé du micro-noyaux Mach 3.0 à la faculté d'être bien plus portable de par sa conception que les noyaux monolithiques traditionnels.


----------



## play-gamer (23 Août 2005)

ok cool


----------



## iota (24 Août 2005)

Salut.

Voici les premières photos du Conroe et du nouveau Pentium-D (presler).

Un article sur l'IDF sera bientôt mis en ligne par x86-secret.

Le site hardware.fr nous livre quelques infos.
Les pipelines de la nouvelle architecture d'Intel (utilisée dans les processeurs Merom, Conroe et Woodcrest) ont une longueur de 14 étages (12 sur les Athlon 64). A titre de comparaison, le corps Prescot du P4 à un pipeline à 31 étages.
L'utilisation d'une mémoire cache L2 unifiée sur les processeurs multi-core est confirmée.
Le Merom (pour portable) disposera d'un total de 2Mo de cache L2, le Conroe (desktop) proposera dans ses différentes versions un total de 2 à 4Mo de cache L2.
Le Woodcrest (serveur) embarquera 4Mo de cache L2 (Intel prévois de les équiper de 16Mo de cache en 2007).

Quand aux nouvelles plateformes (chipset) supportant ces processeurs, elles seront disponibles aux dates suivantes :
[font=Arial, Helvetica]_- Mobile : Napa (1er trimestre 2006) pour Yonah
- Desktop : Averill et Bridge Creek (mi 2006)
- Serveur bi CPU : Glidewell et Bensly (1er  trimestre 2006)
- Serveur multi CPU & Whitefield : Reidland (2007)_

[/font] @+
iota


----------



## iota (24 Août 2005)

L'IDF a commencé hier, et on apprend pas mal de choses sur les futurs projets d'intel.

Presence-PC publie également quelques infos sur la prochaine architecture d'Intel.

 Le mot d'ordre chez Intel est maintenant *Performance par Watt* ! Fini (?) la course au MHZ 
Le conroe devrait atteindre une consommation de 32.5W par core et serait prés de 5 fois plus performant par watt que le NorthWood (core P4 de 2003).

Intel a également mis au point une nouvelle famille de processeurs pour les appareils ultra léger (iPod ?), consommation de 0.5W annoncé.

 On apprend enfin que le Conroe pourait se voir doter de 4 cores et de 8Mo de cache L2 en 2008.

Paul Otellini (CEO d'intel) a fait la démonstration de 2 machines, un portable et un desktop (respectivement équipés d'un processeur Merom et Conroe) sous une Fedora Core 64 bits.

D'autres infos également disponibles sur TT-Hardware.

A lire et à voir également, le site AnandTech (anglais) et celui de Clubic.

Enfin, Intel a annoncé la sortie d'un compilateur optimisé pour le couple Intel/MacOSX qui sera intégré à XCode (voir PCInpact).

 @+
 iota


----------



## EPIC (24 Août 2005)

Selon pcinpact, Intel pourrait proposer un compilateur spécifique pour Mac OSX, si cette informations devait se confirmer, cela pourrait avoir une grande importance dans la stratégie d'Apple à conquérir des parts de marché suplémentaires, car outre le fait que les applications pourront être bien mieux optimisées et exploiter ainsi le maximum des fonctionalités des processeurs Intel, cela aura probablement un effet plus que positif quant à l'engagement d'éditeurs dans des portages d'applications habituellement dédié à l'environnement Microsoft, bref l'avenir de la plateforme x86 d'Apple s'annonce ppur le moins intéressant. à suivre donc...


----------



## iota (24 Août 2005)

J'en avais déjà parlé (voir mon post précédent et quelques post plus haut) .

D'ailleurs, on en parle sur le site d'intel.

La question est de savoir si Intel va mettre au point un compilateur Objective-C...

@+
iota


----------



## EPIC (24 Août 2005)

iota a dit:
			
		

> J'en avais déjà parlé (voir mon post précédent et quelques post plus haut) .
> 
> D'ailleurs, on en parle sur le site d'intel.
> 
> ...


 
Euh...Effectivement  , je ne sais quoi dire hormis qu'il me faudrait peut-être des lunettes...


----------



## Manu (24 Août 2005)

iota a dit:
			
		

> J'en avais déjà parlé (voir mon post précédent et quelques post plus haut) .
> 
> D'ailleurs, on en parle sur le site d'intel.
> 
> ...



Tu sais iota Toute instruction obj-C est tranposable en C. Donc il suffit d'avoir un compilo C très bien optimisé et le tour et joué.


----------



## iota (24 Août 2005)

Manu a dit:
			
		

> Tu sais iota Toute instruction obj-C est tranposable en C. Donc il suffit d'avoir un compilo C très bien optimisé et le tour et joué.


J'avais justement un doute à ce niveau et tu confirmes ce que je pensais.
Donc effectivement, ça devrait aller pour l'objective-C.
De plus, Intel est pas manchot pour faire des compilateurs optimisés 

Sinon, vous pouvez aller jeter un oeil au site d'Anandtech qui couvre l'IDF.
Deux articles concernant la nouvelle architecture des processeurs Intel (ici et la).
Il y'a aussi un article qui parle de tout ce qu'on peut voir à l'IDF.

Pour finir, des infos intéréssantes sur la plateforme NAPA (processeur Yonah Dual-Core) chez PCInpact.
On en apprend beaucoup sur les nouvelles technologies de gestion de l'énergie de cette plateforme qui promet une autonomie bien meilleur que celle actuelle.


			
				PCInpact a dit:
			
		

> Avec le Yonah, Intel compte bien doubler l&#8217;autonomie des portables. Pour cela, la société a longuement travaillé pour mettre au point une solution composée de plusieurs éléments capables au final de faire la différence, en tout cas sur le papier. Suivant les états de veille (les deux c½urs peuvent « dormir » séparément), le cache peut se désactiver, en totalité ou par morceaux. Un algorithme implanté dans le processeur permet de contrôler en permanence son niveau d&#8217;utilisation et de désactiver les parties non utilisées. Le défi était ici de pouvoir désactiver le cache en préservant l&#8217;intégrité des données.


Apple devrait avoir de quoi faire de beaux portables 

@+
iota


----------



## iota (25 Août 2005)

Salut.

Voila un avant gout d'un hypothétique Mac mini à base de Yonah (Pentium M Dual Core).





C'est un prototype de media center (à base de Yonah) qui a été présenté à l'IDF.

Vous trouverez ici (en allemand) ce qui semblerait être le premier benchmark d'un Yonah et d'un Sossaman (pour serveur).
Un Yonah 1.5GHz dual-core serait plus performant (33%) qu'un Dothan 2.13GHz sous CineBench.
Par extrapolation, un Yonah 2.0GHz Dual-Core est 82% plus performant qu'un Dothan 2.13GHz, toujours sous CineBench.

@+
iota


----------



## Manu (25 Août 2005)

iota a dit:
			
		

> Salut.
> 
> Voila un avant gout d'un hypothétique Mac mini à base de Yonah (Pentium M Dual Core).
> 
> ...



Je verrai bien une nouvelle déclinaison de l'iMac actuelle mais deux fois plus fin et embarquant un yoah. En tout cas avec les processeurs présentés par Intel, les designers d'Apple vont s'en donner à coeur joie pour concevoir les futurs mactels et autres produits de type handsets.

Je ne sais si Apple l'avait calculé, tout est-il que cette décision de transition vers les procs Intel arrive vraiment à point nommé. Intel a vraiment besoin d'un partenaire comme Apple pour innover en uilisant ses puces. C'est quand même drôle qu'il soit obligé de lancer des idées de prototypes alors que ce sont des boites comme Dell et autres HP qui devraient le faire. 

Croyez-moi, dans les années à venir, dans beaucoup de spots ou pésentations d'Intel, les mactels seront à l'honneur.


----------



## an3k (25 Août 2005)

je pense que les debuts seront laborieux.


----------



## golf (25 Août 2005)

an3k a dit:
			
		

> je pense que les debuts seront laborieux.


Sous quel angle ?


----------



## iota (2 Septembre 2005)

Salut.

Avec un peu de retard...
L'article sur l'IDF Fall 2005 de x86-secret a été mis en ligne.
Pas mal d'informations sur le Yonah qui semble être un processeur trés intéréssant 

@+
iota


----------



## shamankick (6 Septembre 2005)

hello,
une petite interrogation :

Vous etes tous des specialistes de la CPU, des architectes chez Intel/amd/ibm
ou bien vous faites simplement des copies colles d'articles , histoire de vous la raconter ????

parce que la, je suis impressione... les pro du transistor


----------



## Seb de la Réunion (6 Septembre 2005)

Bienvenue à toi, ami qui vient en paix.




 :mouais:


----------



## shamankick (7 Septembre 2005)

Je viens en paix...

sérieusement je suis impressioné par la teneur
hautement technologique des discussions....vraiment.
Je ne savais pas que tant de spécialistes écumaient ces lieux.


Enfin une fois de plus, du pignolages de branquignols qui copient/collent Pc-Inpact
les pov blairs.....A part vous branler sur l'hyperthreading, la "roadmap Intel",
les "pipelines" et le génie de l'autre con de Jobs......vous faites
quoi avec vos machines ??? ce ne sont que des outils, de vulgaires machines
vous ne devriez pas l'oublier....
allez, bonne I life...et n'oubliez pas de passer a la caisse surtout...


----------



## iota (10 Octobre 2005)

Salut.

Deux petites infos au passage 
Vous trouverez ici le carnet de route pour la sortie des processeurs Yonah (successeur du pentium M actuel, le Dothan).
A noter qu'il y'a une petite erreur dans l'article de Clubic, le Yonah exploite une m&#233;moire cache unifi&#233;e (partag&#233;e entre les deux cores), contrairement &#224; ce que laisse penser la news.

Sinon, MacBidouille se met &#224; rever des perspectives que pourrait offrir le passage &#224; Intel.

@+
iota


----------



## athome (15 Octobre 2005)

Bonjour, juste une petite question car en parcourant ce forum car je n'ai pas trouvé de réponse.

je souhaite renouveller mon portable pc centrino et pourquoi pas un macintel, mais je suis surtout utilisateur de Linux (Mandriva) et Panther me plait aussi beaucoup, donc pourquoi pas un double boot !

je sais que le systeme wifi de Mac n'est pas géré sous Linux, par contre la technologie centrino très bien, ma question arrive...

Pensez vous que les Macintel auront toute l'architecture centrino : proc, CG et wifi ? ou alors mac va garder sa technologie wifi, mettre une carte graphique ati ou nvidia ?

merci


----------



## iota (15 Octobre 2005)

Salut.



			
				athome a dit:
			
		

> Pensez vous que les Macintel auront toute l'architecture centrino : proc, CG et wifi ? ou alors mac va garder sa technologie wifi, mettre une carte graphique ati ou nvidia ?


Dans la mesure ou Intel vend des plateformes, on peut logiquement penser qu'Apple choisisse de prendre le tout chez Intel (processeur, chipset, module Wi-Fi).
Pour la carte graphique, intégrée ou non, ce n'est pas un problème (j'aurais d'ailleur une préférence pour un chip Ati ou Nvidia).

@+
iota


----------



## athome (15 Octobre 2005)

Merci, et ceci n'est pas trop inquiétant :


> LT ou *LaGrande* Technology est destinée à permettre au système d&#8217;exploitation d&#8217;augmenter la sécurité de l&#8217;ordinateur ce qui devrait être le cas avec Longhorn et Palladium. Malheureusement, certains détails sont encore très flous à son sujet et la technologie de Palladium de Microsoft a déjà fait couler beaucoup d&#8217;encre au sujet de ses dérives possibles. Personne n&#8217;est contre une augmentation de la sécurité, mais personne ne voudrait voir les majors de la musique conquérir son ordinateur&#8230; LT / Palladium devraient envahir nos PC courant 2006 et avoir des implications au niveau du CPU, du chipset, de la carte graphique etc&#8230; Les contenus protégés devraient ainsi être cryptés dans tous les éléments du PC. Les abus possibles sont aussi nombreux que les nouveaux business très rentables qui en découleront.


 http://www.hardware.fr/art/imprimer/556/


> Si peu de détails ont été donnés sur le Yonah, et ce en raison de sa sortie plus tardive, nous savons qu'il sera gravé en 0.065µ, qu'il fonctionnera sur un FSB à 533 MHz (voir plus), qu'il embarquera les technologies Vanderpool et *LaGrande* et que pour des raisons d'économies d'énergies, il autorisera la désactivation d'un de ses cores, des deux ou d'une partie, ce qui lui permettra de ne dégager qu'environ 31W.


 http://www.pcinpact.com/actu/news/Dual_core_dIntel_Montecito_IA64_et_Yonah_Centrino.htm


----------



## iota (15 Octobre 2005)

Pour LT ou LaGrande... c'est encore assez flou... donc, personnellement, j'ai pas encore d'avis sur la question...
Ca a des avantages (cryptage des données sensibles) comme des inconvénients (espionnage de notre ordinateur).

De toute façon, pour que LaGrande soit opérationnel, il faut que l'OS supporte cette technologie. Pour l'instant, on ne sait pas si Mac OS X en assurera le support, pour Linux, c'est quasiment sûr que non 

@+
iota


----------



## iota (20 Octobre 2005)

Salut.

X-bit a interview&#233; des repr&#233;sentants de chez Intel, on apprend (enfin confirme) quelques infos concernants les futurs processeurs Intel.

La chose int&#233;r&#233;ssante et que, pour la premi&#232;re fois, la technologie HyperThreading est &#233;voqu&#233;e lorsque Intel parle de l'architecture NextGen.

On peut donc s'attendre &#224; ce que les futurs processeurs Intel disposent de 2 (et +) cores physiques, disposant chacuns de 2 cores logiques, soit la gestion simultan&#233;e d'un minimum de 4 Threads.

@+
iota


----------



## nox (26 Octobre 2005)

Hello tout le monde,

alors voilà, j'aimerai bien switcher après plus de 10 ans passés sur les différents systèmes fenêtres. Mais voilà question purement pratique, je vois que tout le monde parle des prochains MacIntel .... super, mais d'après vous quels sont les avatanges, j'arretes pas de chercher et je vois pas bien.

Apple connaissait bien la techno powerPc pourquoi passer chez Intel?

Et n'y aurat il pas des petits (gros) bugg au début?

En tout cas, vivement que je me decide pour acheter un PB 12" (après sur base Intel on verra s'il faut attendre ou pas)

Merci à tous 

Nox


----------



## yret (26 Octobre 2005)

Bienvenue à toi Nox !


----------



## iota (26 Octobre 2005)

Salut.



			
				nox a dit:
			
		

> Apple connaissait bien la techno powerPc pourquoi passer chez Intel?


La raison officielle est qu'IBM (qui produit les processeurs G5) n'a pas tenu ses promesses (pas de G5 dans les portables, pas de G5 à 3GHz...).
L'avenir semble plus radieux chez Intel qui aurait présenté à Apple une gamme de futurs processeurs très prometteuse (voir l'ensemble de ce sujet).
Il y'a sûrement des enjeux commerciaux derrière tout ça, mais disons qu'avec Intel l'avenir semble moins trouble.



			
				nox a dit:
			
		

> Et n'y aurat il pas des petits (gros) bugg au début?


Steve Jobs a voulu ce montrer rassurant à ce sujet. Mac OS X est développé depuis le départ pour être indépendant du matériel et fonctionne sur les deux architectures (PPC et x86) depuis la première version.
 Le changement d'architecture ne se fait pas dans la précipitation, ce qui laisse penser que la migration se fera en douceur avec le moins de problèmes possibles.


@+
iota


----------



## Denislov (26 Octobre 2005)

Bonjour à tous,

c'est mon premier message sur Mac Gé et ça me fait plutôt plaisir vu que je suis un lecteur habitué depuis plusieurs mois.  

Alors maintenant, convaincu de la qualité des Macs, je passe à l'action, je vous écris !  
D'abord bravo, votre post est très technique mais très intéressant. 

Cependant, deux aspects me semblent manquer pour être plus complet:
- est-ce que les machines actuelles vont vraiment être larguées pour des applications  
  courantes dans les 3-4 ans ?
- par rapport à cela, est-ce que l'offre logicielle va profondément évoluer et rendre obsolète celle que nous connaissons et par la même créer une icompatibilité avec nos machines actuelles ? 

Je pensais m'acheter un Pb G4 car il est performant et a fait ses preuves. Mais est-ce un bon calcul à l'horizon 4-5 ans ? C'est sûr d'un autre côté qu'acheter avant 2007 sera un peu aventureux...  :sick: 

Je veux dire par là qu'un ordi est performant à partir du moment où son utilisation convient à l'utuilusateur. La puissance, ok, mais à condition de s'en servir. A quoi ça sert un super CPU à neutrons laserisés tensio-activés et à injection GTX si on ne s'en sert qu'à moitié les 90% du temps ?  

Et puis l'offre logicielle n'est-elle pas la plus importante ? On en revient à mes deux questions...  :rose: 

Bref, les utilisateurs sont un peu perdus...  

Qui a des réponses ?    :mouais:


----------



## Macthieu (27 Octobre 2005)

Denislov a dit:
			
		

> - est-ce que les machines actuelles vont vraiment &#234;tre largu&#233;es pour des applications
> courantes dans les 3-4 ans ?



Je ne crois pas, puisqu' il va encore rester beaucoup de possesseur de mac sur powerpc. Les &#233;diteurs vont surement continuer &#224; d&#233;velopper pour les plateforme. J'utilise encore un vieux lc 575 qui est bas&#233;e sur le 68lc040 de motorala et il fonctionne &#224; merveille



			
				Denislov a dit:
			
		

> - par rapport &#224; cela, est-ce que l'offre logicielle va profond&#233;ment &#233;voluer et rendre obsol&#232;te celle que nous connaissons et par la m&#234;me cr&#233;er une icompatibilit&#233; avec nos machines actuelles ?



Ca va arriver, mais pas avant au moins 5 ans



			
				Denislov a dit:
			
		

> Je pensais m'acheter un Pb G4 car il est performant et a fait ses preuves. Mais est-ce un bon calcul &#224; l'horizon 4-5 ans ? C'est s&#251;r d'un autre c&#244;t&#233; qu'acheter avant 2007 sera un peu aventureux...  :sick:



je crois que oui. le pb g4 devrait &#234;tre encore performant et compatible, mais tout d&#233;pend de ce que tu veux en faire


J'esp&#232;re que &#231;a r&#233;pond &#224; tes questions


----------



## belzebuth (27 Octobre 2005)

Disons que le PB G4 restera ce qu'il est maintenant : un superbe portable bien &#233;quip&#233;, mais peu performant et peu autonome.

Avec la nouvelle g&#233;n&#233;ration de processeur intel, il y aura des portables bien plus puissants et autonomes dans 6 &#224; 8 mois... donc ton powerbook prendra un coup de vieux par rapport &#224; ces nouvelles machines.

Par exemple, un G4 1.5GHz &#224; 2000&#8364; encode moins vite sous itunes (un soft apple!) qu'un centrino 1.5GHz &#224; 1200&#8364;, et tombe en rade apr&#232;s 2h30 d'utilisation contre 3h30. Et le centrino lui m&#234;me devrait souffrir de l'arriv&#233;e des nouveaux processeurs...

Disons que OUI, ta machine sera tr&#232;s vite obsol&#232;te (par exemple tu ne peux pas regarder un film en HD sans un G5 actuellement), mais que si elle te convient parfaitement maintenant, elle te conviendra encore dans 4 ans... (si tes envies n'&#233;voluent pas avec le march&#233;!)


----------



## nox (27 Octobre 2005)

Merci à tous pour ces réponse, effectivement ça semble interressant d'attendre l'arrivé de ces nouveaux bijoux, mais bon attendre encore 6 mois, c'est long.

Bon en tout cas, depuis que je veux switcher, et que je me renseigne sur les différents forum Mac, et bien je trouve la comunauté Mac super agréable, toujours prete a aider, rendre service ....

Vraiment merci à tous.  

Nox


----------



## la(n)guille (27 Octobre 2005)

belzebuth a dit:
			
		

> Disons que le PB G4 restera ce qu'il est maintenant : un superbe portable bien équipé, mais peu performant et peu autonome.
> 
> Avec la nouvelle génération de processeur intel, il y aura des portables bien plus puissants et autonomes dans 6 à 8 mois... donc ton powerbook prendra un coup de vieux par rapport à ces nouvelles machines.
> 
> ...



Quand on parle d'obsolescence, il faut réunir beaucoup de paramètres, compiler beaucoup de données et établir des moyennes... je travaile sur un plateau ou coexistent les deux plateformes avec une représentativité de tous les types de machines - media-center, portables, tours etc...-et à l'usage...

les PC, même équipés de XP-pro ne sont toujours pas de réels multi-taches, leur installation sur le réseau local reste une usine à gaz -sans parler des driveurs- et ils sont très souvent renvoyés en SAV... 

Certes, les utilisateurs PC du lieu, ont souvent acheté des machines à bas prix, mais je ne suis pas sûr qu'on puise parler d'économie mesurée quand, dans un usage professionnel, les installations et maintenance représentent 10à15% du temps d'utilisation des machines, qui ne sont, comme cela a déja été dit que des outils...


----------



## iota (28 Octobre 2005)

Salut.

Intel a commencé la production en masse de ses premiers processeur gravés en 65nm (Cedar Mill et Presler processeur basés sur l'architecture NetBurst).
Il semble que le fondeur de Santa Clara maîtrise bien le procédé.

La suite ici.

@+
iota


----------



## meldon (28 Octobre 2005)

iota a dit:
			
		

> La suite ici.
> 
> @+
> iota


Plus de 4Ghz!!  Y a des furieux de mhz qui vont &#234;tre content...


----------



## iota (28 Octobre 2005)

meldon a dit:
			
		

> Plus de 4Ghz!!  Y a des furieux de mhz qui vont &#234;tre content...


Oui, le Cedar Mill supporte bien l'overclocking (3.6GHz@4.5GHz avec un syst&#232;me de refroidissement conventionnel et moyennant une l&#233;g&#232;re augmentation du voltage). C'est &#233;galement le cas du Presler mais dans une moindre mesure (double-coeur oblige).

Pour ceux que cela int&#233;resse, deux test en fran&#231;ais chez TomsHardware, celui du Presler ici et celui du Cedar Mill l&#224;.
Il faut surtout noter la baisse significative du TDP (Thermal Desing Power soit le d&#233;gagement calorique maximum) de ces deux processeurs.

@+
iota


----------



## Imaginus (28 Octobre 2005)

Effectivement y'a beaucoup de copier/coller et pas beaucoup de codeur


----------



## iota (28 Octobre 2005)

Imaginus a dit:
			
		

> Effectivement y'a beaucoup de copier/coller et pas beaucoup de codeur


Tu veux quoi, que je ré-écrive tous les articles ?
Je passe déjà pas mal de temps à rassembler ici les informations qui me paraissent les plus importantes...

Quand à mes capacités de codeur, t'as pas à t'inquiéter pour moi...

Sur ce...


----------



## Imaginus (28 Octobre 2005)

Erf... Oula t'enerves pas fils 

Bon pour IBM c'est un secret de polichinelle. Apple ne veut plus debourser de rond en recherche et developpement pour le G5. IBM eux s'en foutent. A juste titre leur G5 et sous exploité comme tous les 64 bits. Alors affiché des anneries en 4 par 3 lors des keynotes ne changera pas grand chose sur le fond. Intel ne demande rien ,apporte 1000 Codeurs à l'oeil pour depatouiller la merde et Apple peut se recentrer sur ce qu'il sait faire le mieux: Faire du fric (ca devient lourd les options non ?). Aucun risque finalement quand tu penses au bordel cosmique de Vista chez Microsoft. C'est presque gagné d'avance. Ca sera une histoire de rouleau compresseur mediatique entre Microsoft et Apple. Apple a deja l'Ipod (un plus pour l'image)et la pile de cash qui va avec.Un combat de coq en somme (vous comprenez l'image maintenant ?).

IBM eux roule avec Toshiba et Sony. Cell c'est de l'or en barre. La PSP  plait pas des masses et les momes (et les adultes) bavent devant la futur console de Sony. Du pain beni en somme. Bref tout le monde est heureux...

Enfin presque... Tant qu'a etre performant et X86 j'aurais preféré de l'AMD X2 mais la bizarrement plus personne ne dit rien.


----------



## supermoquette (28 Octobre 2005)

Imaginus a dit:
			
		

> Effectivement y'a beaucoup de copier/coller et pas beaucoup de codeur


Il n'y a pas que les codeurs pour parler cpu, cf la derniere polémique sur le forum macbidouille au sujet du powerbook G5 (décoris si tu me lis  ). Heureusement que iota amene l'infos que les autres ont la flemme de lire ailleurs.


----------



## supermoquette (28 Octobre 2005)

Imaginus a dit:
			
		

> A juste titre leur G5 et sous exploité comme tous les 64 bits.


Il est tres bien exploité par un linux, moins par macosx, cf un article d'adantech, édifiant, bien que polémique.



			
				Imaginus a dit:
			
		

> Enfin presque... Tant qu'a etre performant et X86 j'aurais preféré de l'AMD X2 mais la bizarrement plus personne ne dit rien.


Parce que ce passage se fait sur des puces futures et pas actuelles comme le X2. Le message a été très clair là-dessus. La suite du X2 tu ne la connais pas non plus.


----------



## athome (10 Novembre 2005)

iota a dit:
			
		

> Pour LT ou LaGrande... c'est encore assez flou... donc, personnellement, j'ai pas encore d'avis sur la question...
> Ca a des avantages (cryptage des données sensibles) comme des inconvénients (espionnage de notre ordinateur).
> 
> De toute façon, pour que LaGrande soit opérationnel, il faut que l'OS supporte cette technologie. Pour l'instant, on ne sait pas si Mac OS X en assurera le support, pour Linux, c'est quasiment sûr que non
> ...


LT et DRM peut on dire qu'au final on aura pas entièrement la main mise sur nos données ???

http://www.macplus.net/magplus/depeche-10134-protection-et-drm-pour-macintel


----------



## iota (10 Novembre 2005)

Salut.



			
				athome a dit:
			
		

> LT et DRM peut on dire qu'au final on aura pas entièrement la main mise sur nos données ???


A mon avis, temps que rien n'est annoncé officiellement au niveau de l'intégration de LaGrande dans Mac OS X, pas la peine de s'en faire.

Comme je l'ai déjà dit, LaGrande n'a rien de scandaleux en soit, c'est l'utilisation qui en est faite qui peut être conrtaignante pour l'utilisateur.

@+
iota


----------



## golf (10 Novembre 2005)

Imaginus a dit:
			
		

> Erf... Apple ne veut plus debourser de rond en recherche et developpement pour le G5. IBM eux s'en foutent...


Encore une fois, ce n'est pas qu'une histoire de gros sous :mouais:


----------



## fedo (10 Novembre 2005)

> Enfin presque... Tant qu'a etre performant et X86 j'aurais preféré de l'AMD X2 mais la bizarrement plus personne ne dit rien.



mouai mais chez AMD on est en train de changer de socket vers le meme M2 d ici fin 2006, donc a peine sorti les Mac AMD auraient ete prives d evolutivite processeur. pas super comme transistion.


----------



## la(n)guille (10 Novembre 2005)

où sont nos bons vieux transistors???


----------



## supermoquette (10 Novembre 2005)

sur le die, man


----------



## iota (14 Novembre 2005)

Salut.

X86-Secret dévoile aujourd'hui le nom commercial de la gamme Yonah (ainsi que les logos).
Au revoir le nom pentium pour les plateformes mobiles, le Yonah dual-core portera le doux nom de _Intel Core Duo_ et le simple-core _Intel Core Solo_.

On apprend également que le lancement du Yonah est prévu pour le 3 Janvier 2006.

Vous l'aurez remarqué, le logo Intel profite d'un léger rafraichissement.

@+
iota


----------



## meldon (14 Novembre 2005)

iota a dit:
			
		

> Vous l'aurez remarqué, le logo Intel profite d'un léger rafraichissement.



J'espère qu'on pourra s'en procurer pour coller sur nos ordis et faire "up to date" :mrgreen:

(à votre avis, je rigole ou pas? hihi)


----------



## supermoquette (14 Novembre 2005)

Chouette le retour du powerbook duo


----------



## iota (14 Novembre 2005)

meldon a dit:
			
		

> J'espère qu'on pourra s'en procurer pour coller sur nos ordis et faire "up to date" :mrgreen:
> 
> (à votre avis, je rigole ou pas? hihi)


Les prochains mac seront livrés avec l'autocollant intel, donc pas besoin de chercher à s'en procurer un...  

@+
iota


----------



## meldon (14 Novembre 2005)

iota a dit:
			
		

> Les prochains mac seront livrés avec l'autocollant intel, donc pas besoin de chercher à s'en procurer un...
> 
> @+
> iota



Le problème c'est qu'il n'y aura pas que l'autocollant... je crois qu'ils veulent sincèrement y mettre un de leur processeur dedans.   (là je fais genre que j'y comprends quelque chose    )


----------



## la(n)guille (14 Novembre 2005)

meldon a dit:
			
		

> Le problème c'est qu'il n'y aura pas que l'autocollant... je crois qu'ils veulent sincèrement y mettre un de leur processeur dedans.   (là je fais genre que j'y comprends quelque chose    )



Je crains que tu n'aies raison, et le problème sous-jacent c'est qu'on pourra toujours enlever l'autocollant, par contre le processeur...??? :rateau:


----------



## meldon (14 Novembre 2005)

la(n)guille a dit:
			
		

> Je crains que tu n'aies raison, et le problème sous-jacent c'est qu'on pourra toujours enlever l'autocollant, par contre le processeur...??? :rateau:


(m'en fiche d'ici que je change mon powerbook, les plâtres auront été essuyés  )

PS: sérieusement je vois pas apple laissé mettre un autocollant sur leurs ordis... à la limite sur la boite et dans les pubs (vont bien passer des pubs à la télé les gens de chez intel?)


----------



## DarKOrange (15 Novembre 2005)

iota a dit:
			
		

> On apprend également que le lancement du Yonah est prévu pour le 3 Janvier 2006.


 
Juste avant la Macworld de SFO ...


----------



## Freelancer (15 Novembre 2005)

meldon a dit:
			
		

> ...et dans les pubs (vont bien passer des pubs à la télé les gens de chez intel?)



ça serait génial, une nouvelle campagne switch avec steve jobs qui expliquerait pourquoi il est passé sous intel. tu du tu dum :love: :love: :love:


----------



## supermoquette (15 Novembre 2005)

DarKOrange a dit:
			
		

> Juste avant la Macworld de SFO ...


Alors prions DocEvil que si apple les sort là, qu'ils aient au moins une version préliminaire d'EFI sinon y en a qui vont tirer la gueule avec leur Bios


----------



## apenspel (16 Novembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> &#8230; y en a qui vont tirer la gueule avec leur Bios


Hé, pas de blague ! On va devoir se mettre à ces barbaries ?


----------



## Kilian2 (16 Novembre 2005)

Freelancer a dit:
			
		

> ça serait génial, une nouvelle campagne switch avec steve jobs qui expliquerait pourquoi il est passé sous intel. tu du tu dum :love: :love: :love:



Vive l'interogatoire musclé


----------



## iota (30 Novembre 2005)

Salut.

Anandtech vient de publier une preview du Yonah 2GHz (en anglais).
Ce processeur (32 bits) est destiné principalement aux ordinateurs portables et dans ce domaine, il semble particulièrement performant.

Le Yonah étant le processeur avec l'architecture la plus proche de la nouvelle architecture NextGen d'intel, il est comparé aux processeurs Dual-Core AMD.
Le résultat est mitigé (selon l'auteur), le processeur AMD étant plus performant que le Yonah dans plusieurs tests. Niveau consommation énergétique, le Yonah l'emporte cependant.

Il est un peu tôt pour s'inquiéter, le Yonah étant un processeur de transition vers l'architecture NextGen (64 bits). Les Merom, Conroe et consorts devraient, gràce à un FSB plus rapide notamment, gagner pas mal au niveau des performances.

@+
iota


----------



## supermoquette (30 Novembre 2005)

Intéressant de voir qu'il flirt en perfo avec un chip de desktop et qu'il consomme en pleine charge ce que le chip de desktop consomme au repos.


----------



## iota (30 Novembre 2005)

Dans un Mac mini ou un iBook, le Yonah ferait parfaitement l'affaire. Au niveau performance, le bon en avant par rapport à un G4 n'est à mon avis pas négligeable.

Pour rappel le Yonah sera officiellement annoncé début Juin Janvier, ce qui alimente les rumeurs du Mac Intel pour Début 2006.

@+
iota


----------



## supermoquette (30 Novembre 2005)

x86secrets annonce lui le yonah pour le 5 janvier 

bon ok le 3 janvier


----------



## iota (30 Novembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> x86secrets annonce lui le yonah pour le 5 janvier


Oui... je voulais écrire Janvier mais j'ai écrit Juin... désolé je vais corriger... :rose:
Au passage, X86-Secret annonce le Yonah pour le 3 Janvier 

@+
iota


----------



## supermoquette (30 Novembre 2005)

The Register résume bien cet article. Un portable apple quasi aussi rapide qu'une tour pc à base d'athlon x2 à même fréquence ?


----------



## BioSS (30 Novembre 2005)

Franchement, un portable à base de Yonah doit bien botter le cul
à mon Imac G5, étant donné que ça doit être grosso-modo la même
puissance mais en double-processeur...


----------



## iota (1 Décembre 2005)

Salut.

Un résumé en français sur le test d'Anantech du Yonah.
Un chiffre interéssant, la consomation en pleine charge du Dothan qui atteind 130W, contre 108W pour le Yonah. 

@+
iota


----------



## iota (4 Décembre 2005)

Salut.

Tom's Hardware a mis en ligne un article sur les plans d'Intel.
Cet article nous projete jusqu'en 2008 où Intel prévoit de commercialiser des processeurs équipés de 8 cores (multi-die) et de 12Mo de mémoire cache L2.

@+
iota


----------



## iota (6 Décembre 2005)

Salut.

Voici la version française de l'article cité précédement.

@+
iota


----------



## BioSS (6 Décembre 2005)

Houlala, ça c'est de la version Française... 
Je sais pas qui c'est le traducteur, personnellement,
jpense que c'est un traducteur automatique...


----------



## -=(ben)=- (7 Décembre 2005)

donc juste une question avec le passage au processeur intel pourra ton mettre des logiciels de PC et station graphique comme 3Ds maxou autre??


----------



## supermoquette (7 Décembre 2005)

Si windows peut tourner dessus, probablement.


----------



## la(n)guille (7 Décembre 2005)

windows, windows, ça me dit quelquechose...


----------



## iota (8 Décembre 2005)

Salut.

Bon, ça nous intéresse moins dans l'immédiat, mais intel va présenter cette semaine un prototype de transistor fabriqué dans une nouvelle matière, le InSb.
Les avantages par rapport aux transistors en silicium sont multiples, rapidité accrue, consomation electrique réduite (d'un facteur 10)...

Ne nous emballons pas toute fois, les premiers processeurs basées sur cette technologie pourraient apparaître en 2015 

@+
iota


----------



## iota (14 Décembre 2005)

Salut.

Concernant le Yonah et la plateforme Napa ("Centrino 3"), Clubic nous livre quelques informations. Intel promet, pour cette nouvelle déclinaison du centrino, un gain de performance de 68% (grâce au yonah qui est un processeur dual-core) et un gain d'autonomie de 28% (en effet la plateforme est revue pour économiser un maximum d'énergie).
De quoi rassurer (même si ces affirmations reste à confirmer) ceux qui pense que l'introduction du dual-core dans un portable entraine obligatoirement une diminution de l'autonomie.

@+
iota


----------



## yret (14 Décembre 2005)

(supermoquette) La sagesse voudrait-elle que tu deviennes réducteur de tête aussi ?


----------



## sylver (16 Décembre 2005)

Encore quelques informations sur Yonah qui a été officiellement présenté à la presse américaine le mercredi 13 décembre
http://www.zdnet.fr/actualites/informatique/0,39040745,39295720,00.htm?xtor=1

On retrouve à peu près les mêmes info que celles de clubic, relayées par iota.


----------



## iota (16 Décembre 2005)

Salut.

Objectif 8h pour Intel. Pour y arriver, tout les acteurs de l'industrie mobile (fabricant de dalle LCD en tête) doivent faire des efforts.
Intel en remet une couche en que la plateforme Napa (avec yonah donc) ne consommera pas plus que la plateforme centrino actuel et nous promet donc 5 heures d'autonomie.

A terme, Intel promet des chipsets consommant à peine 2W et des processeurs dont la consommation sera inférieure à 1W.

Rendez-vous en 2008 

@+
iota


----------



## iota (20 Décembre 2005)

Salut.

Anandtech a mis en ligne la deuxième partie de sa preview du Yonah.

On note un réel gain de performance face au pentium-M actuel.
Comparé aux processeur AMD, le seul point ou Intel doit s'améliorer concerne les performances dans les jeux.


			
				AnandTech a dit:
			
		

> Honestly, as it stands today, if Intel can get clock speeds up, the only area that they will need to improve on is gaming performance to be competitive with AMD.  We wouldn?t be too surprised if the comparisons we have shown today end up being very similar to what we encounter at Conroe?s launch: with AMD and Intel performing very similarly at the same clock speeds, but with AMD?s on-die memory controller giving it the advantage in gaming.



@+
iota


----------



## DarKOrange (20 Décembre 2005)

iota a dit:
			
		

> Comparé aux processeur AMD, le seul point ou Intel doit s'améliorer concerne les performances dans les jeux.
> 
> 
> @+
> iota


[HS]
C'est amusant, pendant pas mal de temps c'était AMD qui était à la ramasse côté gaming perf ...
Comme quoi être challenger ça motive... [/HS]


----------



## supermoquette (20 Décembre 2005)

Oui mais l'article compare surtout les Athlon 64 X2 desktop aux Intel portables, c'est ce que je trouve 'achement intéressant


----------



## iota (20 Décembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Oui mais l'article compare surtout les Athlon 64 X2 desktop aux Intel portables, c'est ce que je trouve 'achement intéressant


Oui, je trouve également que pour un processeur de portable, il n'a pas à rougir face à une processeur d'ordinateur de bureau (d'ailleur, le Dothan prend un coup de vieux).

Reste à voir l'aspect consommation énergétique (même si j'ai pas trop de doute à ce sujet) et le Yonah sera (à mon avis) un bon choix de processeur pour débuter la transition vers Intel.

@+
iota


----------



## iota (21 Décembre 2005)

Salut.

Le Conroe (premier processeur pour ordinateur de bureau à base de l'architecture NextGen d'Intel) et le chipset qui l'accompagne, le G965 sont maintenant programmés pour le 6 Juillet 2006. Ils devaient initialement sortir, respectivement, au second trimestre et quatrième trimestre 2006.

Voir ici.

@+
iota


----------



## supermoquette (21 Décembre 2005)

Ce ne serait pas le successeur du Conroe qui serait dans les powermac ?


----------



## iota (21 Décembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Ce ne serait pas le successeur du Conroe qui serait dans les powermac ?


Je sais pas... faut demander à Steve 
On sait juste que le Conroe (pour ordinateur de bureau) et le Merom (pour portable) seront les premiers processeurs basés sur l'architecture unifiée NextGen d'Intel. La version serveur a pour nom de code WoodCrest.

Je ne sais pas exactement comment Apple va utiliser les différents processeurs Intel, ça pourrait être de la façon suivante :
-Yonah pour iBook et Mac mini
-Merom pour PowerBook
-Conroe pour iMac
-WoodCrest pour PowerMac et XServe

@+
iota


----------



## iota (28 Décembre 2005)

Salut.

Avec un peu de retard, voici le test du Yonah par MatBe.
Pas grand chose à reprocher à la prochaine plateforme d'Intel apparement, mis à part une trés légère baisse d'autonomie (de 14 minutes).

@+
iota


----------



## yret (28 Décembre 2005)

Très interessant !
Merci !


----------



## iota (30 Décembre 2005)

Salut.

Quelques infos en vrac concernant les prochaines orientations d'intel en matière de chipset : le stockage du BIOS sur mémoire Flash, support natif de l'HDMI, gestion des DRM matériels (TPM)...

Autant de bonnes raisons pour Apple d'attendre l'arrivé du chipset ICH8 qui sera lancé au second semestre 2006...

@+
iota


----------



## supermoquette (30 Décembre 2005)

Perso j'aurais posté ça 24h avec la keynote pour voir une vague de dépression sorganiser


----------



## iota (30 Décembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Perso j'aurais posté ça 24h avec la keynote pour voir une vague de dépression sorganiser


Vicieux...  :rateau:

@+
iota


----------



## iota (4 Janvier 2006)

Salut.

Vous trouverez ici la liste des prix et des fréquences des processeurs Yonah qui devraient être annoncés officiellement dans les prochains jours.

@+
iota


----------



## iota (6 Janvier 2006)

Salut.

Clubic a mis en ligne un test d'un portable Asus a base d'un Core Duo 2GHz.
Niveau performance, aucun problème, par contre l'autonomie est relativement faible (ce qui rentre en contradiction avec les précédents tests publiés)...

Il faudrat un peu plus de recul sur la nouvelle plateforme Napa pour pouvoir se faire un avis définitif.

_Edit :_
Presence-PC y va aussi de son petit test.
A la différence du test de Clubic, Presence-PC ne constate pas une perte d'autonomie élevée, et on se retrouve avec une autonomie équivalente à un Centrino 2 (Sonoma). 


@+
iota


----------



## iota (7 Janvier 2006)

Salut.

Anandtech publie également son test d'un portable à base de Core Duo (Yonah).
Le site compare deux modèles ASUS équivalents, le premier équipé d'un pentium M 1.86GHz (Dothan) et le second d'un Core Duo 1.86GHz (Yonah).

Comme dans les autres tests, les performances sont au rendez-vous.
Cependant, le test d'anantech est plus complet en ce qui concerne l'autonomie et leur conclusion diverge par rapport à ce qu'on a déjà lu.
En effet, l'autonomie du portable Core Duo est supérieure à celle du Pentium M dans certains cas, équivalente dans d'autres et trés rarement inférieure (d'une poigné de minutes).

Pour lire le test, c'est ici.

@+
iota


----------



## iota (12 Janvier 2006)

Salut.

Quelques nouvelles du Merom, qui a pris un peu de retard et devrait être disponible en Septembre 2006.

@+
iota


----------



## supermoquette (12 Janvier 2006)

Il s'emmêle les pinceaux avec Apple dans cet article, c'est mythique.


----------



## iota (12 Janvier 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Il s'emmêle les pinceaux avec Apple dans cet article, c'est mythique.


Oui... faut pas faire attention à ce qu'ils disent sur Apple... faut prendre les infos qui sont autour... 

@+
iota


----------



## Foguenne (12 Janvier 2006)

iota a dit:
			
		

> Salut.
> 
> Quelques nouvelles du Merom, qui a pris un peu de retard et devrait être disponible en Septembre 2006.
> 
> ...



Le merom c'est aussi pour les portables ?
Pour les PowerMac, pardon MacMac Pro  ils vont mettre quoi dedans ?


----------



## iota (12 Janvier 2006)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Le merom c'est aussi pour les portables ?
> Pour les PowerMac, pardon MacMac Pro  ils vont mettre quoi dedans ?


Oui...
En fait... tout les prochains processeurs Intel seront basés sur une architecture unique.

Le premier dérivé de cette nouvelle architecture sera le Merom (pour portable).
La version desktop c'est le Conroe.
Enfin, pour les serveurs, on a le droit au Woodcrest.

La différence ce fera au niveau de la quantité de mémoire cache, des fréquences (du processeur et du bus), de la présence ou non d'un module pour la gestion avancée de l'énergie...

Le Core Duo (Yonah) est le processeur le plus proche (en terme d'architecture) de cette nouvelle gamme de produit et nous donne un bon aperçu de ce que Intel nous réserve pour le futur.

@+
iota


----------



## Foguenne (12 Janvier 2006)

Merci Iota, pour cette réponse et pour toutes tes autres explications.


----------



## LeProf (13 Janvier 2006)

iota a dit:
			
		

> Salut.
> 
> 
> Comparé aux processeur AMD, le seul point ou Intel doit s'améliorer concerne les performances dans les jeux.
> ...



la lecture de ceci (http://www.tomshardware.fr/athlon-64-x2-amd-contre-attaque-article-cpu-919-1.html) est assez interessante, bien que ce ne soit pas des processeurs de portable (qui sait, elle pourrait suivre).


----------



## etudiant69 (15 Janvier 2006)

ça date de mai 2005...
depuis un certain nombre de choses ont été dites  voire sorties  (cf. Yonah)


----------



## fedo (16 Janvier 2006)

4ème génération de la plateforme mobile intel (dite centrino), elle sera optimisée pour le Merom avec un FSB à 800 Mhz et support du 802.11 n WLAN (wimax:love.


----------



## etudiant69 (17 Janvier 2006)

fedo a dit:
			
		

> 4ème génération de la plateforme mobile intel (dite centrino), elle sera optimisée pour le Merom avec un FSB à 800 Mhz et support du 802.11 n WLAN (wimax:love.


Des infos sur les core solo qui vont probablement équiper les iBooks ou MacBooks ou iMacBooks ???  
performance ? conso ?


----------



## supermoquette (17 Janvier 2006)

Le merom ne serait pas en retard


----------



## iota (25 Janvier 2006)

Salut.

La gravure en 45 manomètres ne semble pas poser de problème à intel.
Les premiers processeur produit avec cette finesse de gravure sont prévus pour mi-2007.

@+
iota


----------



## fedo (26 Janvier 2006)

> Les premiers processeur produit avec cette finesse de gravure sont prévus pour mi-2007.



je pense que c'est une des raisons pour laquelle l'exécutif d'apple a choisi Intel.


----------



## yret (26 Janvier 2006)

iota a dit:
			
		

> Salut.
> 
> La gravure en 45 manomètres ne semble pas poser de problème à intel[/url].
> iota



Si la gravure en "manomètres" ne pose pas de problème à Intel, je suis tout de même inquiet pour la taille des futurs portables !     

Et j'en connais chez IBM qui doivent se poser des questions...  

Désolé...c'était trop tentant... 

Disons que la future gravure en 45 "nanomètres" permet d'envisager plein de bonnes choses pour la portabilité...


----------



## iota (26 Janvier 2006)

Salut.



			
				yret a dit:
			
		

> Si la gravure en "manomètres" ne pose pas de problème à Intel, je suis tout de même inquiet pour la taille des futurs portables !


C'est pas ma faute, c'est le correcteur d'orthographe qui a remplacé le n par le m... 



			
				fedo a dit:
			
		

> je pense que c'est une des raisons pour laquelle l'exécutif d'apple a choisi Intel.


Quand on voit que AMD ne grave toujours pas en 65nm et qu'ils devraient proposer leur premier processeur à cette finesse dans 6 mois - 1 an...
Intel a un réel avantage à ce niveau.

@+
iota


----------



## supermoquette (26 Janvier 2006)

Pour autant qu'Intel arrive à rattraper l'avance sur les athlons


----------



## fedo (26 Janvier 2006)

> Pour autant qu'Intel arrive à rattraper l'avance sur les athlons



le pire c'est les opteron. là vraiment AMD explose les Xeon et le FX 57 (opteron en fait) est sans rival made in Intel.


----------



## iota (26 Janvier 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Pour autant qu'Intel arrive à rattraper l'avance sur les athlons


Disons qu'intel à les outils en main pour y arriver 
Il reste plus qu'à transformer l'essai.

@+
iota


----------



## iota (27 Janvier 2006)

Salut.

De la DDR3 en 2007 pour nos Mac 

En bonus, un article intéressant et en français sur le Core Duo publié par Toms-Hardware.

@+
iota


----------



## pim (28 Janvier 2006)

Intéressants ces liens. En particulier, l'article de Toms-Hardware, qui confirme que passer sous Intel Dual-Core est une erreur, puisque complètement inutile à l'heure actuelle pour Mac OS X :



			
				Toms-Harware a dit:
			
		

> L&#8217;avantage principal des CPU à deux c½urs vient de leur capacité à gérer deux, voire plusieurs, tâches simultanément. Cela signifie par exemple qu&#8217;une des unités de calcul peut être occupée à scanner le disque dur à la recherche d&#8217;un virus, tandis que l&#8217;autre est toujours disponible pour d&#8217;autres tâches


----------



## yret (28 Janvier 2006)

pim a dit:
			
		

> Intéressants ces liens. En particulier, l'article de Toms-Hardware, qui confirme que passer sous Intel Dual-Core est une erreur, puisque complètement inutile à l'heure actuelle pour Mac OS X :



Oui mais alors pourquoi avoir aussi conçu le G4 (et son altivec) qui était sensé s'attaquer au multi-tâches, sauf erreur de ma part ?


----------



## BioSS (31 Janvier 2006)

Parceque le multi-tache a toujours existé.. Mais la présence de deux processeurs différents
permet d'avoir toujours du leste tout simplement..


----------



## SuperCed (3 Février 2006)

Les notions de multitache et de multiprocessing sont différentes.
Elles n'ont même pas grand chose à voir.

Le multitache est le fait de pouvoir faire tourner plusieurs processus en même temps. Il est même possible d'aller plus loin en faisant tourner plusieurs parties d'un même processus en parallèle(multithreading en anlgais).

Avant MacOS X, nous avions droit à du multitache coopératif. Une appli laissait la main aux autre pour exécuter leur code.
Avec MacOS X, c'est l'ordonanceur du système qui gère le temps alloué à chaque tâche.

L'ordonanceur a plusieurs rôles. le premier est celui que j'ai cité plus haut, le second (qui peut être vu comme une fonctionnalité) est de répartir l'éxécution des tâches de manière égale sur les processeurs de la machine.

Bien évidemment, deux processeurs ou un processeur dual core apporte un gain de vitesse et apporte un réel gain d'utilisation. Mais il ne faut pas penser que c'est directement lié au multitâche. C'est tout simplement lié au fait qu'il y a par exemple 2 processeurs, et que donc la machine est à peu près 1.8 fois plus rapide.

Par exemple, si on compare une machine a un seul processeur à 3GHz à une machine a 2*1.5GHz, il y a de grandes chances pour que le confort soit meilleur sur la machine à haute fréquence (3GHz). Le 3GHz saura mieux s'en sortir dans tous les cas, même si on lance beaucoup de processus en même temps.

Tout cela pour dire qu'il ne faut pas lier directement multitache et multiprocesseur. Il vaut mieux considérer la puissance de chacune des machines. On remarque en général que le gain de vitesse sur une machine à 2 processeur comparée à son homologue monpprocesseur vaut 1.8.
Sur une machine à 4 processeurs, cela donne 1.8*1.8 = 3.24 .

Il ne faut pas se leurer, le multiprocessing prend son ampleur aujourd'hui pour une seule raison : les fabricant de puces ont du mal à monter en fréquence.

Pour revenir à la réaction précédante, le mutiltache est bien utile sur un G4 mono ou bipro.


----------



## SuperCed (3 Février 2006)

pim a dit:
			
		

> Intéressants ces liens. En particulier, l'article de Toms-Hardware, qui confirme que passer sous Intel Dual-Core est une erreur, puisque complètement inutile à l'heure actuelle pour Mac OS X :



Désolé Pim, mais le gars qui a dit ça n'y connait visiblement pas grand chose.
L'ordonancement des processus et la gestion des processeur est une science beaucoup plus chaotique et beaucoup moins prévisible que ce que semble dire le gars.

Il dit que le dual core n'apporte pas de gain de vitesse sur une appli. C'est bien évidemment faux, il suffit de regarder n'importe quel calcul qui utilise plusieurs threads pour démontrer le contraire.

Il y a bien un gain, et si l'application est bien écrite, alors ce gain devrait être de l'ordre de 1.8.
D'autre part, le gars semble vuloir dire que s'il lance son antivirus et photoshop en même temps, vu qu'il y a deux processeurs, eh bien les 2 applis tourneront à une vitesse normale.
C'est un gros racourcis et on peut ici se demander si le gars y connait quelque chose.

Bien évidemment, c'est beaucoup plus complexe que cela. En effet, les applis récentes n'utilisent généralement pas un thread (tâche) mais beaucoup plus en même temps. Le problème est alors beaucoup plus complexe. D'autres part, les threads ne sont généralement pas tout à fait égalitaires au niveau du temps d'éxécution. Ainsi, l'antivirus va faire des traitements très simples sur les entiers mais beaucoup d'accès disque, pendant que Photoshop va faire de gros calculs en virgule flottante, et de gros accès en mémoire vive.
Ainsi, l'antivirus va se contenter souvent d'attendre le disque, et ne va exécuter que de très petits code sur le processeur. de son coté, Photoshop va prendre beaucoup plus de processeur.

Au final, rien ne dit que chaque appli tournera sur un processeur différent.En réalité, il y a même de fortes chances pour que l'ordonanceur de l'OS choisisse de mettre l'anti-virus sur un processeur, et photoshop sur les deux processeurs.

Ni théoriquement ni empiriquement, on ne peut lier le multiprocessing et le multithreading directement. L'ordonanceur a un tas de boulot entre ces 2 étapes, et les deux ne sont pas directement en rapport. Ici aussi, même en lançant plein d'applis en même temps, un P4 à 4GHz donnera de meilleurs résultats que l'actuel dual core Intel des iMac.

Si tu veux quelques références sur l'ordonancement il y a ce lien :
http://revuz.developpez.com/cours/programmation-systeme/

La théorie de l'ordonancement date des années 50-60. Elle n'a été mise en oeuvre que plus tard, alors qu'on avait des machines pour faire tourner ces principes.
Tu pourras un peu mieux comprendre le fonctionnement du noyau. Dans MacOS X, il s'agit de Mach, c'est le micro noyau qui contient l'ordonanceur, la gestion de la mémoire, et les couches très proches du matériel.


----------



## iota (3 Février 2006)

SuperCed a dit:
			
		

> Désolé Pim, mais le gars qui a dit ça n'y connait visiblement pas grand chose.
> L'ordonancement des processus et la gestion des processeur est une science beaucoup plus chaotique et beaucoup moins prévisible que ce que semble dire le gars.


Pim dit ça pour rire 
Regarde la partie qu'il cite, l'auteur mais en avant le fait que l'on peut utiliser plusieurs tâches en même temps, notamment un antivirus et une autre application.

Comme sur Mac on a pas d'antivirus, Pim conclut (avec humour ) que le Dual-Core ne sert à rien sur les machines Apple.

@+
iota


----------



## SuperCed (3 Février 2006)

iota a dit:
			
		

> Pim dit ça pour rire
> Regarde la partie qu'il cite, l'auteur mais en avant le fait qu'on peut utiliser plusieurs tâches en même temps, notamment un antivirus et une autre application.
> 
> Comme sur Mac on a pas d'antivirus, Pim conclu (avec humour ) que le Dual-Core ne sert à rien sur les machines Apple.
> ...




J'aurais du savoir qu'il y avait une finesse dans sa reflexion :rose: 
Ca me semblait être vraiment trop gros.

Pim


----------



## supermoquette (3 Février 2006)

Bah pas grave ton post est loin d'être négligeable, même s'il a raté sa cible  autant lire de l'info !


----------



## supermoquette (6 Février 2006)

Some niouses sur le conroe et woodcrest (/air iota)


----------



## iota (6 Février 2006)

Salut.

Oui... bon... 

Alors, quelques infos sur la plateforme Santa Rosa (Centrino 4) chez Presence PC.

Une nouvelle sur les cartes-mères et chipset qui accompagneront le Conroe chez Clubic.

Enfin, l'information la plus intéressante du jour, les fréquences des processeurs Woodcrest (information sur le prix également) et Merom chez PC-Inpact.
On apprend que ces deux processeurs seront équipés de 4Mo de cache !
Le Woodcrest me parait très (trop ?) bon marché pour un processeur destiné aux serveurs.

@+
iota


----------



## fedo (6 Février 2006)

> Le Woodcrest me parait très (trop ?) bon marché pour un processeur destiné aux serveurs.



bah oui mais chez Intel on croit encore au montecito .


----------



## supermoquette (7 Février 2006)

La suite

Notez que la fréquence est revu à la baisse par rapport aux infos de cet été de x86-secrets... ici.


----------



## Imaginus (7 Février 2006)

Bien vu supermoquette 

Tiens z'avez vu y'a une version à 2.1Ghz du Core Duo...


----------



## iota (8 Février 2006)

Salut.

Les tarifs et les fréquences du Conroe ici.

@+
iota


----------



## iota (11 Février 2006)

Salut.

Une news qui récapitule les infos concernants le Conroe et la plateforme qui accueillera ce nouveau processeur.

@+
iota


----------



## fedo (11 Février 2006)

debut 2007 Intel sortira un processeur quadri core destiné au serveur bi processeur, le clovertown.


----------



## iota (13 Février 2006)

Salut.

Quelques infos sur le CloverTown (voir également le lien de fedo) et sur l'après Conroe.

Sinon, l'intel Core Duo déchire  

@+
iota


----------



## iota (15 Février 2006)

Salut.

Le Conroe devrait introduire une extension du jeu d'instructions SSE (SSE4). Les nouvelles instructions seraient dédiées à la vidéo (voir ici).

L'Intel Developer Forum aura lieu le 7 mars et sera (apparemment ) le théâtre de la présentation de la nouvelle architecture intel.

@+
iota


----------



## iota (17 Février 2006)

Salut.

Deux infos, tout d'abord, intel prévoit de commercialiser (d'ici fin 2006) des processeur dual-core basés sur le Conroe pour toute les gammes d'ordinateurs de bureau (adieu pentium 4).
Ensuite, intel va abandonner le support de l'IDE (au profit du S-ATA) dans sa prochaine gamme de chipset (voir ici).

@+
iota


----------



## touna (17 Février 2006)

un article de zdnet en français sur les futur processeur Intel pour serveur


----------



## iota (21 Février 2006)

Salut.

Ca vaut ce que ça vaut... Mooly Eden (en charge de la conception du pentium M) affirme que la prochaine génération de processeurs intel sera 20% plus performante que les processeurs équivalents chez AMD.

@+
iota


----------



## iota (21 Février 2006)

On apprend ici qu'Intel baisserait les prix de ses processeurs Core Duo en mai. Les baisses seraient comprises entre 17% et 32%.
Bonne nouvelle pour les iBook et autre Mac mini  

@+
iota


----------



## iota (7 Mars 2006)

Salut.

L'IDF (Intel Developer Forum) commence aujourd'hui (donc ce soir) et quelques informations commencent déjà à filtrer.

Tout d'abord, Intel croit au multi-core et dirige certaines de ses recherches vers la conception (matérielle et logicielle) de processeur massivement multi-core (de 10, voir 100 cores).

Une autre info intéressante, Intel a développer une puce pour la communication sans-fil capable de gérer un grand nombre de technologie (Wi-Fi, GPRS, GPS...) et devrait présenter un prototype de portable qui en est équipé dans les prochaines heures (jours).

@+
iota


----------



## StJohnPerse (7 Mars 2006)

iota a dit:
			
		

> On apprend ici qu'Intel baisserait les prix de ses processeurs Core Duo en mai. Les baisses seraient comprises entre 17% et 32%.
> Bonne nouvelle pour les iBook et autre Mac mini
> 
> @+
> iota




Innondation du marché par Apple et seconde génération


----------



## HmJ (7 Mars 2006)

Ouais faudrait exagere non plus... Les G5 c'etait peanuts pour IBM, et les Mac peanuts pour Intel  Enfin bon, le multicore c'est pas une nouveaute. La vraie question : Steve va-t-il attendre le prochain CPU pour finir la mise a jour de la gamme, ou va-t-il faire ca avant avec des Xeon en juin ?


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mars 2006)

100 processeurs 80386 dans la puce de mon mac mini, j'en rêve déjà.


----------



## iota (7 Mars 2006)

iPantoufle a dit:
			
		

> 100 processeurs 80386 dans la puce de mon mac mini, j'en rêve déjà.


Pas vraiment.
D'après nos amis japonais de pc.watch.impress, intel se dirige vers des processeurs équipés de cores différents.
On peut imaginer un  processeur équipés (façon CELL d'IBM) de cores généralistes et de cores spécialisés (calcul vectoriel, DSP...) interconnectés ente eux par un bus "en grille" (voir ici).

@+
iota


----------



## supermoquette (7 Mars 2006)

HmJ a dit:
			
		

> Ouais faudrait exagere non plus... Les G5 c'etait peanuts pour IBM, et les Mac peanuts pour Intel  Enfin bon, le multicore c'est pas une nouveaute. La vraie question : Steve va-t-il attendre le prochain CPU pour finir la mise a jour de la gamme, ou va-t-il faire ca avant avec des Xeon en juin ?


Ben justement on peut s'en foutre qu'apple soit peanuts pour Intel, rien que le fait de devoir compétité velu avec amd nous sera bénéfique. Pas comme ibm qui n'a quasi jamais servi ses propres G5


----------



## HmJ (7 Mars 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Ben justement on peut s'en foutre qu'apple soit peanuts pour Intel, rien que le fait de devoir compétité velu avec amd nous sera bénéfique. Pas comme ibm qui n'a quasi jamais servi ses propres G5



Tout a fait tout a fait.


----------



## iota (7 Mars 2006)

Alors que l'IDF bat son plein, les premières infos concernant la nouvelle architecture d'Intel commencent à arriver.

Je vous fait un petit résumé rapide.

La nouvelle architecture multi-core (qui a pour objectif d'offrir le meilleure rapport performante/watt possible) a pour nom officiel (tenez vous bien) : *Core* (original n'est-ce pas ?).
Tout les produits basés sur le Core seront gravés (au moins) en 65nm. A partir de la mi 2007, intel entamera la transition vers le 45nm.

Au niveau de l'architecture, on peut noter quelques détails :
  -architecture 64 bits dual-core et plus
  -un pipeline à 14 étages
  -un moteur d'exécution dans le désordre (OOO) ammélioré (4-issues)
  -la fusion des micro-opérations (déjà présent dans les Pentium-M et Core Solo/Duo)
  -une nouveauté, la fusion des macro-opérations (instructions X86). Par exemple, il est possible de fusionner les instruction comp et jump qui seront alors considérées comme une unique instruction dans le pipeline
  -un SSE amélioré capable d'exécuter toutes les instructions 128 bits en un seul cycle d'horloge
  -le cache L2 partagé façon Core Duo
  -la possibilité de désactiver certaines parties du core (qui ne sont pas utilisées) dans le but de réduire la consommation 

En terme de performance, un portable équipé du *Merom* (version mobile de l'architecture Core) est 20% plus performant que le Core Duo 2,16Ghz tout en conservant une autonomie identique.
Le *Conroe* (version desktop de l'architecture Core) est 40% plus performant que le pentium D 950 tout en consommant 40% de moins.
Enfin, le *Woodcrest* (version serveur de l'architecture Core) est 80% plus performant qu'un Xeon 2,8GHz 2x2Mo de cache, pour une consommation énergétique réduite de 35%.

Les processeurs Quad-Core arriveront en 2007. Intel ne prévoit pas de lancer d'Octo-Core dans l'immédiat (il ne faut pas espérer voir de processeur 8 cores en 2008 d'après un responsable d'intel) et préfère optimiser les performances des processeur Dual et Quad Core dans un premier temps.

*MAJ :*
Intel a fait une démonstration du Conroe et notamment un test comparatif avec un Pentium D 950 (dual core 3,4GHz).
Le logiciel utilisé est Microsot Office 12, et le test consiste en l'exécution de 12 pré-définies. Le conroe, dans ce cas précis, exécute le test en un peu plus de 11 secondes contre 28 pour le Pentium D.

*MAJ2 :*
Intel a fait également une démonstration du Clovertown, le premier processeur Quad-Core (architecture Core) du fondeur.

*MAJ3 :*
Egalement présent à l'IDF, le Woodcrest fait son show. Le processeur de démonstration est cadencé à 3GHz, a un FSB de 1333MHz (333MHz Quad Pumped) et utilise de FB-DIMM (mémoire Fully-Buffered destinée aux serveurs). Intel affirme qu'en terme de performance par watt, le Woodcrest est 33% plus performant que les solutions AMD.

@+
iota


----------



## iota (7 Mars 2006)

Anandtech a eu l'occasion de tester une machine à base de Conroe 2,66GHz face à une machine équivalente équipée d'un Athlon 64 FX60 overclocké à 2.8GHz.
Différents logiciels ont été utilisés, des jeux video (Quake4, Half Life 2 et FEAR) ainsi qu'iTunes (pour l'encodage audio MP3) et DivX6.1 pour l'encodage video...

Les premiers résultats sont plus qu'encourageants, le Conroe est jusqu'à 40% plus performant que l'Athlon.

@+
iota


----------



## supermoquette (8 Mars 2006)

C'est le monde à l'envers pour nous : des benches avant les sorties 

_Edith : arstechnica revient sur les bench du Conroe en précisant que les deux boites pour le test étaient fournies par Intel, à prendre donc avec des pincette même si leur avis est optimiste _


----------



## iota (8 Mars 2006)

Salut.

Voici des infos sur le Merom.
Ce processeur pour portable sera équipé (selon les versions de 2 à 4Mo de cache). Il sera cadencé à des fréquences moindres que le Conroe (qui devrait atteindre 3GHz dans sa version "Extrem Edition").
Il est 100% compatible avec la plateforme Napa actuelle (moyennement une mise à jour du BIOS), reste à savoir si Apple débloquera une nouvelle version de l'EFI pour permettre à l'iMac et au Mac mini de supporter ce processeur.
Le Merom devrait faire son arrivé pendant la seconde moitié de 2006. Première moitié 2007, une nouvelle plateforme verra le jour, nommée Santa Rosa qui sera dédiée à ce nouveau processeur mobile. Cette plateforme introduira un nouveau chipset, équipé (ou non) d'un nouveau chip graphique intégré de 4ème génération, capable de gérer 10 ports USB2 et 3 ports S-ATA. La partie Wi-Fi sera également mise à jour avec l'ajout de la gestion de la norme 802.11n.

Autre nouveauté (qui a déjà été évoquée) de la plateforme Santa Rosa et la technologie Robson. Robson est une mémoire flash NAND couplé à un jeu d'algorithme (de gestion de mise en cache) qui on pour but d'accélérer le démarrage des machines. Une démonstration (démarrage de la machine + lancement d'office et exécution de quelques macros) a été faite lors de l'IDF, comparant une machine équipé de Robson face à un PC portable traditionnel. Grace à Robson, on passe de 15s à 3s pour exécuter la même séquence de démarrage, gain non négligeable 

En terme de performance, Intel annonce un gain de 20% pour une consommation énergétique équivalente au Core Duo actuel.

_Edit : _ pour les tests du Conroe présentés plus haut, le processeur est cadencé à 2,66GHz, avec un FSB à 1066MHz et est équipé de 4Mo de cache L2.

@+
iota


----------



## iota (8 Mars 2006)

Hardware.fr revient sur l'architecture Core, plus particulièrement l'optimisation SSE.
Ce n'est pas le temps d'exécution qui passe à un cycle, mais le débit d'alimentation en instruction SSE qui a été augmenté (l'architecture Core peut débuter le traitement d'une nouvelle instruction SSE par cycle d'horloge).

@+
iota


----------



## iota (8 Mars 2006)

DailyTech nous apprend que le Kenstfield sera disponible au premier trimestre 2007.
Le Kenstfield sera le premier processeur quad-core d'intel et sera destiné au marché des ordinateurs de bureau hautes performances.
Il s'agit en fait de deux processeurs Conroe réunis au sein d'un même packaging (à la manière du pentium D).

Le Tigerton, processeur quad-core supportant le mutliprocesseur fera également son apparition en 2007 (plus tard dans l'année).

@+
iota


----------



## ToMacLaumax (8 Mars 2006)

iota a dit:
			
		

> DailyTech nous apprend que le Kenstfield sera disponible au premier trimestre 2007.
> Le Kenstfield sera le premier processeur quad-core d'intel et sera destiné au marché des ordinateurs de bureau hautes performances.
> Il s'agit en fait de deux processeurs Conroe réunis au sein d'un même packaging (à la manière du pentium D).
> 
> ...




Merci Iota pour toutes ces informations


----------



## supermoquette (9 Mars 2006)

Donc a priori le Kenstfield n'est pas un vrai quadcore, à la manière du pentium D  ?


----------



## iota (9 Mars 2006)

Salut.



			
				supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Donc a priori le Kenstfield n'est pas un vrai quadcore, à la manière du pentium D  ?


Si, c'est un vrai quad-core, comme le Pentium D est un vrai dual-core.
Mais on ne sait pas trop comment est conçu le Kenstfield, mais sur le photos, on voit que le processeur regroupe 2 dies (comme un pentium D). C'est une solution qui a des inconvénients (comment faire communiquer les deux dies ?), mais qui a aussi ses avantages (coûts de production moins élevés).

On n'en sait pas beaucoup sur ce processeur malheureusement...

@+
iota


----------



## supermoquette (9 Mars 2006)

Vi vi c'est justement ce que j'entendais, la communication entre les 2 dies, bah va falloir attendre


----------



## iota (9 Mars 2006)

Au passage, on trouve désormais sur le site d'intel, une page présentant la nouvelle micro-architecture Core.
Elle résume bien les choses et regroupe les noms de code des prochains processeurs ainsi que le segment du marché auquel ils sont destinés.

A noter également, la technologie de virtualisation VT (qu'on retrouve dans les Core Solo et Duo) sera améliorée dans l'architecture Core.

@+
iota


----------



## iota (9 Mars 2006)

Anandtech revient sur les tests préliminaires du Conroe.
Ils ont eu la chance de passé une heure en tête à tête avec les deux machines (celle équipée intel et celle équipée AMD).
Ils en ont profité pour vérifier si les deux machines sont configurées de manière optimale, ce qui semble être effectivement le cas. Les résultats des tests peuvent donc être considérés comme fiables.

La machine à base de Conroe E6700 (2,66GHz) s'avère donc être 20% plus performante en moyenne que celle équipée du processeur Athlon FX-60 cadencé à 2,8GHz (le haut de gamme de chez AMD).

L'Athlon FX-60 est commercialisé actuellement à plus de 1000$, le Conroe E6700 est annoncé à 530$ (par lot de 1000).

Enfin, une version EE (Extreme Edition) du Conroe devrait voir le jour, cadencée à 2,8GHz ou 3GHz et supporterait (d'après les rumeurs) l'HyperThreading (ce qui permet la gestion de 4 Threads sur un processeur Dual-Core).

@+
iota


----------



## iota (10 Mars 2006)

Juste pour le fun, une petite photo de l'IDF qui se déroule actuellement...
Rien ne vous semble familier ? 

@+
iota


----------



## StJohnPerse (10 Mars 2006)

le MBP me donne envie


----------



## etudiant69 (10 Mars 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> le MBP me donne envie


Moi aussi 




J'attends...  J'attends...  J'attends...


----------



## Paski.pne (11 Mars 2006)

iota a dit:
			
		

> Juste pour le fun, une petite photo de l'IDF qui se déroule actuellement...
> Rien ne vous semble familier ?
> 
> @+
> iota


Heu... Google Earth ?  

:rateau:   


PS : Est-ce que tu sais pourquoi il les présente, car ce n'est pourtant pas le seul matériel qui intègre les nouvelles puces :mouais: C'est pour se féliciter d'avoir conquis ce nouveau client ?


----------



## iota (11 Mars 2006)

Salut.



			
				Paski.pne a dit:
			
		

> PS : Est-ce que tu sais pourquoi il les présente, car ce n'est pourtant pas le seul matériel qui intègre les nouvelles puces :mouais: C'est pour se féliciter d'avoir conquis ce nouveau client ?


Si tu veux voir l'article, ça se passe ici  

En fait, si j'ai bien compris, c'est une démonstration d'une version de Google Earth qui affiche les couloirs aériens et les différents vols (en temps réels ?).

Il ne parle pas spécialement du Mac, mais bon, l'IDF était une bonne occasion pour Intel de les exhiber 

@+
iota


----------



## Paski.pne (11 Mars 2006)

iota a dit:
			
		

> Si tu veux voir l'article, ça se passe ici


Et moi, comme un c**, je clique sur le lien


----------



## iota (11 Mars 2006)

Un article intéressant qui regroupe pas mal d'infos sur le Conroe et la future plateforme qui lui est dédiée.

@+
iota

PS : pas le courage de faire un résumé


----------



## iota (14 Mars 2006)

Salut.

Intel vient d'annoncer le lancement du Xeon Dual Core LV 2GHz (nom de code Sossaman), c'est à dire la version serveur du Core Duo (32 bits donc).
Il supporte le SMP (multi-processeur) et grâce à sa plateforme basée sur le chipset E7520, il supporte un maximum de 16Go de RAM.

A mon avis, peu de chance de voir ce processeur dans un éventuel remplaçant du PowerMac G5 Quad, il est plus intéressant pour Apple d'attendre la prochaine architecture intel.

@+
iota


----------



## iota (15 Mars 2006)

Salut.

Pour ceux que cela intéresse, vous trouverez ici un article (en anglais) très détaillé sur la nouvelle architecture Core d'intel.

Arstechnica prépare également un article complet qui devrait être publié rapidement.

@+
iota


----------



## iota (23 Mars 2006)

Salut.

D'après clubic, intel aurait promis à ses partenaires que le Kentsfield (processeur quad core pour ordinateur de bureau basé sur la nouvelle architecture Core) serait disponible en même temps que Vista (début 2007).

@+
iota


----------



## supermoquette (23 Mars 2006)

Pile poil pour Léopard  un core pour le moteur de safari et 3 autres pour gérer son cache


----------



## supermoquette (6 Avril 2006)

Je sais ce que fous iota  mais hannibal a enfin sorti son article sur le core intel !


----------



## fedo (6 Avril 2006)

le prix des conroe 1.86, 2.13, 2.40 and 2.67GHz a été dévoilé, respectivement $209, $244, $316 and $530.


----------



## bouc_en_kilt (6 Avril 2006)

fedo a dit:
			
		

> le prix des conroe 1.86, 2.13, 2.40 and 2.67GHz a été dévoilé, respectivement $209, $244, $316 and $530.


Pour ceux qui veulent lire ça en français, je redonne le lien que iota avait donné.


----------



## theveils.net (8 Avril 2006)

Hello les gens.

Juste pour savoir, il en est ou le Merom ?


----------



## supermoquette (8 Avril 2006)

Septembre


----------



## theveils.net (10 Avril 2006)

S'il n'y a pas de retard, c'est tout même bientôt


----------



## Imaginus (11 Avril 2006)

Nouvelle grille des prix des Core Duo pour le mois de Mai. Ca sent l'upgrade chez Apple... Ou la baisse de tarifs... 

ICI



_ILs en ont voulu du Intel ben faut joué le jeu..._


----------



## fedo (11 Avril 2006)

> Ca sent l'upgrade chez Apple... Ou la baisse de tarifs...


ça sent surtout la sortie des Mac Book non pro et du Mac Book Pro 17" qui pourront être sortis à un prix raisonnable tout en étant rentables.


----------



## zerozerosix (11 Avril 2006)

Imaginus a dit:
			
		

> Nouvelle grille des prix des Core Duo pour le mois de Mai. Ca sent l'upgrade chez Apple... Ou la baisse de tarifs...
> 
> ICI
> 
> _ILs en ont voulu du Intel ben faut joué le jeu..._


 
Ah les macusers vont enfin découvrir le plaisir d'acheter un ordi le lundi, devenu obsolète le vendredi parce que le processeur est devenu plus rapide  
Steve l'a dit le Core Duo est 4 fois plus rapide... Son obsolescence aussi


----------



## HmJ (11 Avril 2006)

zerozerosix a dit:
			
		

> Ah les macusers vont enfin découvrir le plaisir d'acheter un ordi le lundi, devenu obsolète le vendredi parce que le processeur est devenu plus rapide
> Steve l'a dit le Core Duo est 4 fois plus rapide... Son obsolescence aussi



Ah c'est sur qu'un G3 ca n'a rien a voir, ca permet de faire tourner Google Earth et tout et tout... Non faudrait pas abuser : les Mac sont bien concus, ils sont homogenes et vieillissent bien, mais ce n'est pas lie au processeur.


----------



## Imaginus (11 Avril 2006)

AH ca non. CPU moins cher= Cout de revient moins cher= Prix de revente moins cher.

Ou alors on ajoute quelquechose pour compenser.Question de transparence...


----------



## etudiant69 (11 Avril 2006)

Imaginus a dit:
			
		

> AH ca non. CPU moins cher= Cout de revient moins cher= Prix de revente moins cher.
> 
> Ou alors on ajoute quelquechose pour compenser.Question de transparence...


Ou alors, Apple s'enrichit plus


----------



## bouc_en_kilt (11 Avril 2006)

HmJ a dit:
			
		

> Ah c'est sur qu'un G3 ca n'a rien a voir, ca permet de faire tourner Google Earth et tout et tout... Non faudrait pas abuser : les Mac sont bien concus, ils sont homogenes et vieillissent bien, mais ce n'est pas lie au processeur.


Les macs vieillissaient bien avec les PowerPC, faut dire qu'ils n'évoluaient pas très rapidement.. Donc Apple et les autres faisaient tout pour optimiser leurs programmes.
Maintenant, avec Intel, on se souvient de sa course aux GHz... Sa évolue vite, dans le bon sens, ça l'avenir nous le dira. Mais ce qui est sûr, c'est que pour le moment, on est incapable de pouvoir dire si les MacTel vieilliront bien. 
Comme on dit toujours: Wait and see


----------



## iota (18 Avril 2006)

Salut.

Quelques infos sur la plateforme Santa Rosa qui accompagnera le Merom (technologie mobile).
FSB 800MHz, fréquence revue à la hausse (par rapport au Core Duo), Wi-FI 802.11n (jusqu'à 600Mbps), nouveau chipset (avec chip graphique intégré ou non compatible DirectX 9.0c) et surtout, la technologie Robson.

Robson consiste en la mise en place d'une mémoire cache flash (de type N-And, non volatile, d'une capacité comprise entre 64Mo et 4Go) entre le système et le disque dur.
Le but étant de sollicité moins souvent le disque dur (pour économiser de l'énergie) et surtout d'accélérer le démarrage et le lancement des applications (la mémoire N-And étant plus rapide qu'un disque dur).

@+
iota


----------



## HmJ (18 Avril 2006)

bouc_en_kilt a dit:
			
		

> Les macs vieillissaient bien avec les PowerPC, faut dire qu'ils n'évoluaient pas très rapidement.. Donc Apple et les autres faisaient tout pour optimiser leurs programmes.
> Maintenant, avec Intel, on se souvient de sa course aux GHz... Sa évolue vite, dans le bon sens, ça l'avenir nous le dira. Mais ce qui est sûr, c'est que pour le moment, on est incapable de pouvoir dire si les MacTel vieilliront bien.
> Comme on dit toujours: Wait and see



Moui, en meme temps tout le monde s'est toujours ebahi devant Altivec, mais peu d'applications ont ete vraiment optimisees pour. Et GCC, le compilo conseille par Apple, etait quand meme pas le top du top.

Passer a Intel c'est adopter les excellent compilateurs Intel, et ca va changer beaucoup de choses. Moins joli, moins elegant, leur code machine est quand meme tres efficace, et les nouveaux jeux d'instruction (genre SSE3) mettent moins d'un an pour arriver vers le grand public. Donc, question optimisation, on s'y retrouve.


----------



## iota (20 Avril 2006)

Salut.

Intel accélère la cadence, la prochaine famille de processeurs basée sur l'architecture Core (Merom, Conroe et WoodCrest) sera lancée des le 3ème trimestre 2006.

Le Merom ne devait, à l'origine, voir le jour qu'un trimestre plus tard.

@+
iota


----------



## theveils.net (20 Avril 2006)

iota a dit:
			
		

> Salut.
> 
> Intel accélère la cadence, la prochaine famille de processeurs basée sur l'architecture Core (Merom, Conroe et WoodCrest) sera lancée des le 3ème trimestre 2006.
> 
> ...



Peut on alors espérer un Macbook Pro avec merom au WWDC ? Je l'espère vraiment et ne suis pas contre s'il se pointe encore plus tôt:rateau:


----------



## HmJ (21 Avril 2006)

... je sens qu'on va s'eclater sur ce fil pendant encore 3 mois et 16 jours : "Oh Steve plize plize plize sors-moi mon [macbook|macbook pro|towermac|...] avec [conroe|merom] :love:


----------



## supermoquette (24 Avril 2006)

J'poste ça, j'poste rien


----------



## supermoquette (28 Avril 2006)

Ça chauffe pour Mémé 

D'ailleurs Mémé a bientôt son anni


----------



## iota (28 Avril 2006)

Salut.

Intel annonce la couleur... changement d'architecture tous les 2 ans.

@+
iota


----------



## iota (8 Mai 2006)

Salut.

On connaît le nom définitif du Conroe et du Merom.
C'est Core 2 Duo qu'il faut utiliser dorénavant, la version très haut de gamme du Conroe se nomme Core 2 Extreme.

Pour plus de détail sur la nomenclature, voir ici.

@+
iota


----------



## fedo (8 Mai 2006)

> Intel annonce la couleur... changement d'architecture tous les 2 ans.



tu y crois toi ? perso j'ai un doute, faut savoir ce qu'on appelle réellemet "architecture".


----------



## iota (8 Mai 2006)

fedo a dit:
			
		

> tu y crois toi ? perso j'ai un doute, faut savoir ce qu'on appelle réellemet "architecture".


Oui j'y crois, Intel veut essouffler AMD...
Cependant, je ne m'attends pas à une refonte complète de l'architecture à chaque fois, mais disons une sérieuse mise à jour.

Par exemple, le bus CSI (l'équivalent made in Intel de l'hypertransport) devrait débarquer avec la prochaine architecture Nehalem en 2008, ce qui justifie largement une mise à jour de l'architecture Core.

@+
iota


----------



## iota (16 Mai 2006)

Salut.

Quelques nouvelles du WoodCrest qui devrait débarquer courant Juin.

@+
iota


----------



## iota (22 Mai 2006)

Salut.

Le Woodcrest pour le 19 Juin ?

C'est en tout cas ce qu'affirme The Inquirer, voici la liste des modèles proposés (tous équipés de 4Mo de cache) et leur tarification pour 1000 exemplaires :

5110 : 1.60GHz, bus 1066MHz, 230 dollars
5120 : 1.86GHz, bus 1066MHz, 270 dollars
5130 : 2GHz, 1333MHz, 330 dollars
5140 : 2.33GHz, 1333MHz, 470 dollars
5150 : 2.67GHz, 1333MHz, 700 dollars
5160 : 3GHz, 1333MHz, 851 dollars

@+
iota


----------



## valoriel (22 Mai 2006)

Vu les prix, on peut espérer du 2,67 et du 3Ghz dans les futurs PowerMac 

Si jamais Apple choisit le woodcrest pour les équiper  :rose:


----------



## iota (22 Mai 2006)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> Si jamais Apple choisit le woodcrest pour les équiper  :rose:


Si ils veulent un successeur au Quad G5, ils vont pas avoir trop le choix... 

@+
iota


----------



## supermoquette (22 Mai 2006)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> Vu les prix, on peut espérer du 2,67 et du 3Ghz dans les futurs PowerMac


Traduisez : vu les fréquences, on peut espèrer que les powermac ne vont een tout cas pas diminuer de prix


----------



## iota (23 Mai 2006)

Salut.

Premier test du Woodcrest.
La configuration utilisée est architecturée autour de deux woodcrest 3Ghz, accompagnés de 4Go de RAM (FB-Dimms), le tout basés sur la plateforme Bensley (qui supporte jusqu'à 21Go de RAM).
Les processeurs ne se partagent plus (comme dans le passé) un bus commun, mais on chacun leur propre bus.
Comme point de référence, l'auteur a choisi une station bi-opteron 285 (2,6Ghz).

Dans de très rares cas, le Woodcrest fait moins bien que l'opteron, pour le reste c'est bien mieux.

@+
iota


----------



## supermoquette (23 Mai 2006)

Dommage qu'ils aient pas comparé à fréquence égale


----------



## iota (23 Mai 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Dommage qu'ils aient pas comparé à fréquence égale


Le problème, c'est qu'il n'y a pas d'opteron dual-core plus rapide...

@+
iota


----------



## supermoquette (24 Mai 2006)

Nan mais y a des woodcrest plus lent par contre 

Et a ce jeu il semble perdre


----------



## bouc_en_kilt (24 Mai 2006)

Du moment que Steve Job indique dans les spécifications: "4X plus rapide que l'ancien PowerMac G5"; le peuple est content


----------



## etudiant69 (24 Mai 2006)

Seulement 4X plus rapide  :hein: :mouais: (combo)

Au niveau marketing, on en  est déjà au 5X avec le macbook


----------



## iota (24 Mai 2006)

Salut.



			
				supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Nan mais y a des woodcrest plus lent par contre


Je sais bien, mais si TechReport n'a que des exemplaires à 3Ghz (je pense qu'intel leur a fourni des modèles haut de gamme de pré-série, ils sont pas fous ) ils comparent avec ce qu'ils peuvent.

@+
iota


----------



## iota (24 Mai 2006)

Salut.

Intel a dans ses cartons le processeur Allendale, un conroe allégé en mémoire cache (on passe de 4 à 2Mo).
Ce processeur est destiné aux machines d'entrée de gamme (même si, vraisemblablement, il devrait être plus puissant que le Core Duo).

@+
iota


----------



## touna (24 Mai 2006)

une question : est ce qu'avec l'arrivée de ces nouveau processeur, les core duo vont-ils continuer a être produits ou ce sera fini?


----------



## iota (24 Mai 2006)

touna a dit:
			
		

> une question : est ce qu'avec l'arrivée de ces nouveau processeur, les core duo vont-ils continuer a être produits ou ce sera fini?


La gamme Core 2 Duo (basée sur l'architecture Core) va très certainement remplacer la gamme actuelle.

@+
iota


----------



## supermoquette (24 Mai 2006)

Pas sur pour les macbook !


----------



## iota (24 Mai 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Pas sur pour les macbook !


Pourquoi ?
Le Merom va remplacer le Yonah (qui ne sera plus produit).

Sinon, il est clair qu'Apple ne va certainement pas intégrer le Merom le jour de sa sortie, mais à terme, le Core Duo va disparaître de l'ensemble des machines Apple.

En plus, tout porte à croire que le Merom et le Yonah seront compatibles, donc ça ne va pas demander d'investissement particulier pour l'intégrer au sein de la gamme Apple.

@+
iota


----------



## supermoquette (24 Mai 2006)

Ben je sais pas s'il va plus être produire le yodah, t'as des infos ?


----------



## touna (24 Mai 2006)

Mais si le core duo ( ça fait 4 mois qu'il ne s'appelle plus yonah ) reste dans les MacBook, Il contribuerai a l'écart nécessaire qu'il doit y avoir avec les MBP (qui eux, auront des core 2 duo) et donc on pourrai avoir une vrai CG dans les MB sans que ça fasse de l'ombre aux MBP


----------



## iota (24 Mai 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Ben je sais pas s'il va plus être produire le yodah, t'as des infos ?


La famille Core Solo/Duo remplace la gamme Pentium M, il y a de grandes chances pour que ce soit pareil avec la famille Core 2.

Bon, pour l'arrêt de la production, je pense que j'ai été un peu hâtif, mais Intel va basculer progressivement l'ensemble de ses usines vers la production de Core 2 Duo comme il le font généralement (c'est plus rentable, la demande en Core 2 Duo va devenir très vite plus importante que celle en Core Duo).

Ils continueront cependant la production des anciennes gammes mais dans des proportions marginales (pour des applications spécifiques, des systèmes embarqués par exemple).

@+
iota


----------



## supermoquette (24 Mai 2006)

J'osasse espérer qu'ils le gardent tel le proco bas de gamme, à l'instar du celeron et ce genre de choses


----------



## iota (24 Mai 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> J'osasse espérer qu'ils le gardent tel le proco bas de gamme, à l'instar du celeron et ce genre de choses


Ils dérivent le Conroe pour faire un modèle bas de gamme (celeron), il y a des chances qu'ils fassent pareil pour le Merom.

Au passage, intel a présenté à la presse européenne le Core 2 Duo (Conroe).
Les premiers retours sont très bon.

*Edit : *premiers benchs du Core 2 Duo E6600 (2,4GHz) et E6700 (2,67GHz) disponibles ici. Les athlon FX n'ont qu'à bien se tenir 

@+
iota


----------



## iota (26 Mai 2006)

Salut.

D'après X86-Secret, le Core 2 Duo sera lancé officiellement le 24 Juillet (juste un peu avant la WWDC... ).

La version très haut de gamme de ce processeur, le Core 2 Extreme, devrait atteindre 2,93GHz.

_Edit quelques infos supplémentaires ici, notamment la grille tarifaire de la gamme Core 2._

@+
iota


----------



## iota (29 Mai 2006)

Salut.

Toujours dans l'optique d'avoir une gamme complète de processeurs basés sur la nouvelle architecture Core, intel prépare une version 'L' du Conroe (Core 2 Duo) disposant d'un seul core fonctionnel.
Le Core 2 Solo en somme 

De plus, Le Merom fait également parler de lui.
Cette nouvelle gamme de processeur pour portable devrait débarquer courant Août, et serait compatible avec le Core Duo actuel. La gamme se compose comme suit :

Core 2 Duo 5500 : 1,66 GHz, 2 Mo de cache L2, 209 dollars
Core 2 Duo 5600 : 1,83 GHz, 2 Mo de cache L2, 240 dollars
Core 2 Duo T7200 : 2,0 GHz, 4 Mo de cache L2, 294 dollars
Core 2 Duo T7400 : 2,16 GHz, 4 Mo de cache L2, 423 dollars
Core 2 Duo T7600 : 2,33 GHz, 4 Mo de cache L2, 637 dollars

Une révision de ce processeur déboulera en 2007, accompagné cette fois-ci d'une nouvelle plateforme (Santa-Rosa) avec FSB 800MHz et Wi-Fi 802.11n.

@+
iota


----------



## supermoquette (5 Juin 2006)

Un bench prometteur du Conroe chez Clubic.


----------



## mistergyom (6 Juin 2006)

Que du bon tout ça !!!


----------



## Mobyduck (6 Juin 2006)

Intel fait très fort pour le coup...chez AMD on doit être sur le pied de guerre.


----------



## iota (7 Juin 2006)

Salut.

Anandtech publie une preview du Core 2 Extreme, version haut de gamme du Core 2 Duo.

Bon, ben en gros, ça dépouille... 

Liste des prix :
Intel Core 2 Extreme X6800 (2,93GHz / 4Mo de cache) : 999$
Intel Core 2 Duo E6700 (2,67GHz / 4 Mo de cache) :530$
Intel Core 2 Duo E6600 (2,40GHz /4 Mo de cache) : 316$
Intel Core 2 Duo E6400 (2,13GHz / 2 Mo de cache) : 224$
Intel Core 2 Duo E6300 (1,86GHz / 2Mo de cache) : 183$

A voir également le GMA3000, le chip graphique intégré dans les chipset qui accompagneront le Core 2 Duo.
C'est autre chose que le GMA950 

@+
iota


----------



## iota (8 Juin 2006)

Salut.

Le Mac mini Core 2 Duo est surpuissant ?
En effet, nos amis japonais ont essayé de remplacer le Core Duo d'un Mac mini par un Core 2 Duo 2,16GHz. L'opération c'est parfaitement déroulé et la machine démarre et fonctionne sans problème.
Les premiers tests (encodage audio avec iTunes) donne ce Mac mini survitaminé vainqueur face à un powermac bi-G5 2,5GHz.

@+
iota


----------



## Paradise (8 Juin 2006)

iota a dit:
			
		

> Salut.
> 
> Le Mac mini Core 2 Duo est surpuissant ?
> En effet, nos amis japonais ont essayé de remplacer le Core Duo d'un Mac mini par un Core 2 Duo 2,16GHz. L'opération c'est parfaitement déroulé et la machine démarre et fonctionne sans problème.
> ...




c'est vraiment dingue ca en plus iota tu es plus rapide que moi :hein:   
vraiment intel va frapper très fort et vraiment ces core 2 duo j'imagine meme pas les perfs sur un Mbp


----------



## BioSS (8 Juin 2006)

Un mac mini plus puissant qu'un Bi 2,5 Ghz...
Y en a qui doivent avoir les boules


----------



## Mobyduck (8 Juin 2006)

iota a dit:
			
		

> Salut.
> 
> Le Mac mini Core 2 Duo est surpuissant ?
> En effet, nos amis japonais ont essayé de remplacer le Core Duo d'un Mac mini par un Core 2 Duo 2,16GHz. L'opération c'est parfaitement déroulé et la machine démarre et fonctionne sans problème.
> ...



C'est pas une mauvaise idée les processeurs sur socket.


----------



## Imaginus (8 Juin 2006)

T'inquietes ca va pas duré... Le macbook a deja son chipset et son CPU soudé sur la carte mere. Le mac mini est le prochain.


----------



## iota (8 Juin 2006)

Imaginus a dit:
			
		

> T'inquietes ca va pas duré... Le macbook a deja son chipset et son CPU soudé sur la carte mere. Le mac mini est le prochain.


Pour les portables, on peut comprendre le choix de souder le processeur (pour le chipset, il est toujours soudé ).
Dans les machines de bureau (mini, iMac, _Mac Pro ???_) c'est discutable et je pense qu'il vont rester sur socket.

@+
iota


----------



## huexley (8 Juin 2006)

Imaginus a dit:
			
		

> T'inquietes ca va pas duré... Le macbook a deja son chipset et son CPU soudé sur la carte mere. Le mac mini est le prochain.


C'est a mon sens surtout lié à l'épaisseur de la machine, un macbook ne pouvant clairement pas heberger le processeur et son socket.

[edit = grillé par iota qui est deja sur Merom pour poster plus vite que son ombre]


----------



## Imaginus (8 Juin 2006)

Tout de meme ,ca va se savoir et je pense que les commandes de Mac mini core solo vont exploser. Meme cher le jeu en vaut la chandelle...


Edit : serais je le seul a chercher sur softmap le prix d'un merom à akihabara?


----------



## iota (8 Juin 2006)

Imaginus a dit:
			
		

> Edit : serais je le seul a chercher sur softmap le prix d'un merom à akihabara?


Ça restera une démarche marginale, pas de quoi inquiéter Apple à mon avis...

@+
iota


----------



## Imaginus (9 Juin 2006)

J'ai epuisé mes moteurs de recherche ... Pas de Merom en vente :mouais:

Comment qu'il a fait le tit gars pour en mettre un dans son Mac mini ? 
(ca serait pas un Duo core 2.1 par hasard ?  )


----------



## iota (9 Juin 2006)

Salut.

C'est des gars qui travaillent dans la presse spécialisé et qui ont accès à des modèles de pré-série, comme les différents tests qu'on a pu voir jusqu'ici.

@+
iota


----------



## supermoquette (12 Juin 2006)

Bon ben va falloir acheter des fer à souder


----------



## Mobyduck (12 Juin 2006)

La vache, c'est de la config çà.  

L'ingéniosité de certains ne cessera jamais de m'étonner.


----------



## Mobyduck (13 Juin 2006)

Nouveau test un peu plus complet du Conroe.

(Sans surprise...AMD se fait gentiment matraquer)


----------



## iota (14 Juin 2006)

Salut.

Quelques infos sur la plateforme Santa-Rosa qui devrait débarquer au premier trimestre 2007.

@+
iota


----------



## Imaginus (14 Juin 2006)

Cette plateforme a vraiment un nom de femme de menage...
On voit que le ventilateur prend une place de choix dans ce grill... futur PC.


----------



## Paradise (15 Juin 2006)

Rendez-vous le 26 juin pour les nouveaux processeurs Intel

C'est maintenant officiel. Intel a convoqué les journalistes pour présenter officiellement les prochains processeurs "Core".    ici et un sujet en parle sur MAcB -->  ici

je ne sais pas si ca a dejà eté posté mais bon


----------



## iota (21 Juin 2006)

Salut.

Clubic nous offre un résumé de ce que nous prépare Intel pour l'après Conroe.

@+
iota


----------



## Paradise (21 Juin 2006)

iota a dit:
			
		

> Salut.
> 
> Clubic nous offre un résumé de ce que nous prépare Intel pour l'après Conroe.
> 
> ...



Bien simpa iota vivement le double core 2 duo... 4 core...


----------



## Imaginus (22 Juin 2006)

Ben justement c'est parti pour le CORE 2 Quad CORE : ICI


----------



## iota (22 Juin 2006)

Salut.

Hardware.fr teste le Core 2 Duo.

On commence à comprendre pourquoi Apple a préférer choisir Intel à AMD 


			
				HFR a dit:
			
		

> Au vu des résultats obtenus en pratique on a tendance à donner raison à Intel sur les choix effectués, au moins à court et moyen terme. En effet, le Core 2 Duo est tout bonnement un processeur d&#8217;exception ! *Par exemple, un E6400 affiché à 241$ offre un niveau de performance comparable à un Athlon 64 FX-62 à 1031$, tout en consommant moins qu&#8217;un Athlon 64 X2 3800+* et en offrant une marge d&#8217;overclocking confortable.



@+
iota


----------



## Mobyduck (22 Juin 2006)

La réponse d'AMD c'est pour fin 2007 / début 2008.


----------



## tatouille (22 Juin 2006)

Mobyduck a dit:
			
		

> La r&#233;ponse d'AMD c'est pour fin 2007 / d&#233;but 2008.


Ha enfin un truc de bien  Opteron Power


----------



## iota (22 Juin 2006)

Mobyduck a dit:
			
		

> La r&#233;ponse d'AMD c'est pour fin 2007 / d&#233;but 2008.


2008, lancement de l'architecture Nehalem pour intel 

@+
iota


----------



## Mobyduck (22 Juin 2006)

iota a dit:
			
		

> 2008, lancement de l'architecture Nehalem pour intel
> 
> @+
> iota



Savais pas.  :rateau:

Merci pour l'info.


----------



## supermoquette (22 Juin 2006)

Ptain c'est quand m&#234;me cool de plus se soucier de la concurence des procos


----------



## Imaginus (23 Juin 2006)

Depuis le passage à Intel on ne peut qu'etre que rassuré sur la pérénité de son matos


----------



## supermoquette (23 Juin 2006)

Oh tu sais &#224; l'institut y a qu'un seul des iMac G5 qui n'a pas foir&#233;


----------



## iota (26 Juin 2006)

Salut.

Une surprise dans le Conroe ?

Pourquoi pas, d'apr&#232;s clubic, le Conroe int&#233;grerait une technologie appel&#233;e Core Multiplexing qui aurait la m&#234;me finalit&#233; que la technologie Reverse HT d'AMD.

Ces technologie permettent &#224; des applications non optimis&#233;es (mono-thread) de profiter du gain de performance apport&#233;e par la multiplication des cores. Un unique thread pourrait alors &#234;tre ex&#233;cut&#233; simultan&#233;ment sur plusieurs cores (une sorte de threading mat&#233;riel).

Toutefois, il ne faut pas oublier que souvent, les fondeurs int&#232;grent diverses technologies dans leurs processeurs sans jamais les activer pour le grand publique. Cela leur permet de faire des tests en interne pour valider ou non la viabilit&#233; de certaines fonctionnalit&#233;s.

@+
iota


----------



## tatouille (26 Juin 2006)

iota a dit:
			
		

> Salut.
> 
> Une surprise dans le Conroe ?
> 
> ...


c'est marrant le monde x86 a eu besoin de l'arriv&#233;e de la Pomme
pour essayer de faire aussi bien que Risc

&#231;a me rappel un de mes commentaires avant que le premier MacIntel
soit vendu "l'Arriv&#233;e d'Apple dans le Monde X86 lui sera b&#233;n&#233;fique et le tirera vers le haut"

la pomme a pris une place int&#233;rressante de model-leader
apr&#232;s avoir influ&#233; sur la vision du desktop end-user voila ti pas
que la pomme pousse avec son model de hardware comme quoi &#224; vouloir faire
du travail propre cela paye toujours un jours 

++


----------



## iota (27 Juin 2006)

Salut.

Le Woodcrest - Xeon DP 51XX - est donc officiellement annonc&#233; par intel.

Pour rappel, voici la liste des diff&#233;rents mod&#232;les (tarif pour 1000 pi&#232;ces) :
- Xeon DP 5110: 1.60 GHz, FSB1066, 4 Mo de cache L2, 209$
- Xeon DP 5120: 1.86 GHz, FSB1066, 4 Mo de cache L2, 256$
- Xeon DP 5130: 2.00 GHz, FSB1333, 4 Mo de cache L2, 316$
- Xeon DP 5140: 2.33 GHz, FSB1333, 4 Mo de cache L2, 455$
- Xeon DP 5150: 2.66 GHz, FSB1333, 4 Mo de cache L2, 690$
- Xeon DP 5160: 3.00 GHz, FSB1333, 4 Mo de cache L2, 851$

Avec un peu de chance, fermeture de l'Apple Store cet apr&#232;s-midi et lancement du successeur du PowerMac G5  

Pour l'occasion, intel consacre un mini-site &#224; son nouveau b&#233;b&#233;.

@+
iota


----------



## tatouille (27 Juin 2006)

et en flash et ca bouge partout


sinon mon nouveau joujou est un chipset dual opteron
et &#231;a ronronne pas mal mais bon enfin c'est ajust&#233; &#224; Linux

j'ai toujours du mal avec Intel qui a litt&#233;ralement chi&#233; 
sur Linux avec son ami $ donc je suis pas pret d'acheter
un truc chez eux et je suis pas tout seul et je vois d'un tres mauvais
oeil l'implication nouvelle de $ pour linux dailleurs il a &#233;t&#233; d&#233;cid&#233; que toute contribe
de code $
ne serait pas accept&#233; dans Linux non mais et puis quoi encore 
!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mobyduck (27 Juin 2006)

C'est un peu extrême, non?

Après tout, la seule chose que demande linux c'est que les contributions soient libre de droitj'ai tort? 
Alors pourquoi exclure Microsoft si il s'y plie? Parce qu'il est Microsoft?


----------



## tatouille (27 Juin 2006)

parce que quand quelqu'un te dit "*******" pendant des ann&#233;es
et qu'il a essay&#233; de t'&#233;craser avec des proc&#232;s 

toi tu lui parles

et tu appeles &#231;a extreme bah bien-sur


----------



## Mobyduck (27 Juin 2006)

Après tout, faut bien qu'il y ait un armisticeça ne peut qu'être profitable tu ne crois pas?


----------



## iota (28 Juin 2006)

Salut.

Le Core 2 Duo (Conroe) voit sa date de lancement d&#233;cal&#233;e de quelques jours.
Initialement pr&#233;vue pour le 23 Juillet, cette nouvelle gamme de processeur sera lanc&#233;e le 27 Juillet (quelques jours avant la WWDC 2006 ).

@+
iota


----------



## Paradise (28 Juin 2006)

iota a dit:
			
		

> Salut.
> 
> Le Core 2 Duo (Conroe) voit sa date de lancement décalée de quelques jours.
> Initialement prévue pour le 23 Juillet, cette nouvelle gamme de processeur sera lancée le 27 Juillet (quelques jours avant la WWDC 2006 ).
> ...



Encore une fois;.. merci pour ta news iota   et bien quelques jours avant la WWDC 06 si la c'est pas un signe...


----------



## belzebuth (28 Juin 2006)

je vous conseille

www.clubic.com
www.pcinpact.com

deux sites de news tech&PC tr&#232;s bien fournis....


----------



## iota (29 Juin 2006)

Salut.

Matbe.com a test&#233; la famille Core 2 Duo (Conroe et Merom).

Voici la liste des processeurs compar&#233;s :
Intel Pentium D 840
Intel Pentium D 960
Intel Pentium D 950
Intel Pentium D 940
Intel Pentium 965 XE
Intel Pentium 955 XE
Intel Pentium 4 670
Intel Celeron D 356
Intel Core Duo T2600 (Yonah)
Intel Core Duo T2500 (Yonah)
Intel Core Duo T2400 (Yonah)
Intel Core Duo T2300 (Yonah)
Intel Pentium M 780
Intel Core 2 Duo X6800 (Conroe)
Intel Core 2 Duo E6700 (Conroe)
Intel Core 2 Duo E6600 (Conroe)
Intel Core 2 Duo E6300 (Conroe)
Intel Core 2 Duo T7200 (Merom)
AMD Athlon 64 FX-62 AM2
AMD Athlon 64 FX-60
AMD Athlon 64 X2 4800+
AMD Athlon 64 X2 4400+ AM2
AMD Athlon 64 X2 4400+
AMD Athlon 64 X2 4000+ AM2
AMD Opteron 170
AMD Opteron 165
AMD Athlon 64 3800+ s939 512Ko
AMD Sempron 3200+ AM2
AMD Turion 64 ML-40

Le Core 2 Duo fait tr&#232;s forte impression.

@+
iota


----------



## supermoquette (29 Juin 2006)

&#199;a va &#234;tre un peu la f&#234;te du slip de l'overclock chez les macusers


----------



## iota (29 Juin 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Ça va être un peu la fête du slip de l'overclock chez les macusers


Je sais pas, faut voir comment on va pouvoir changer le FSB sur les Mac (les Yonah sont pas mauvais en overclocking, mais c'est pas modifiable facilement sur les machines Apple).

@+
iota


----------



## Paradise (29 Juin 2006)

iota a dit:
			
		

> Je sais pas, faut voir comment on va pouvoir changer le FSB sur les Mac (les Yonah sont pas mauvais en overclocking, mais c'est pas modifiable facilement sur les machines Apple).
> 
> @+
> iota




mais on est sur un forum pc... l&#224;...? oh non m**de je suis tomb&#233; sur MacG


----------



## iota (10 Juillet 2006)

Salut.

Un article sympa chez Presence-PC qui pr&#233;sente l'architecture Core d'Intel.

Une information sur les projets d'intel pour 2010 (processeur 32 core ).

Enfin, Santa Rosa, c'est pour Avril 2007 (?).

@+
iota


----------



## Mobyduck (14 Juillet 2006)

Test du Core 2 Duo sur Clubic. 
Comme tout le monde s'y attendait, les processeurs AMD sont à la rue.


----------



## iota (14 Juillet 2006)

Salut.

Suite de l'article pr&#233;sence-pc, avec tests de performance.

@+
iota


----------



## Imaginus (14 Juillet 2006)

OU comment plomb&#233; d'avance ses ventes de Core Duo... Maintenant les petits jeunes vont matraquer avec des questions : Ou&#233; il sort quand le Macbook avec un Merom papy ?


MOuarf !



Bon mon Macpro se profile...


----------



## iota (20 Juillet 2006)

Salut.

Intel acc&#233;l&#232;re la cadence, les processeurs quad-core Kentsfield (pour station de travail) et Clovertown (pour serveur) initialement pr&#233;vus pour 2007 seront finalement lanc&#233;s au dernier trimestre 2006.

Source : clubic.

@+
iota


----------



## tatouille (20 Juillet 2006)

iota a dit:
			
		

> Je sais pas, faut voir comment on va pouvoir changer le FSB sur les Mac (les Yonah sont pas mauvais en overclocking, mais c'est pas modifiable facilement sur les machines Apple).
> 
> @+
> iota



disons qu'à chaque serie sa bidouille, c'est pas tellement la difficulté
c'est qu'a chaque fois il faut mettre les mains ds le cambuie


----------



## supermoquette (20 Juillet 2006)

Je sais pas ce que tu fais avec tes carte-m&#232;res pour avoir du camboui


----------



## etudiant69 (20 Juillet 2006)

Y en a qui pr&#233;f&#232;re la vaseline au cambouis


----------



## tatouille (20 Juillet 2006)

etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> Y en a qui préfère la vaseline au cambouis



ton père il ne s'apelerait pas gribouille ?


----------



## huexley (20 Juillet 2006)

etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> Y en a qui préfère la vaseline au cambouis



Je croyais que c'était l'Artic Silver la vaseline du geek ?


----------



## tatouille (21 Juillet 2006)

huexley a dit:
			
		

> Je croyais que c'&#233;tait l'Artic Silver la vaseline du geek ?


C&#233;ramique does not contain any silicone.

Flood  403 (Forbidden)


----------



## BioSS (22 Juillet 2006)

Dans le titre du topic, y a un encart "rien que de l'info".
 

Quoique, je viens d'apprendre que l'Artic Silver pouvait servir
&#224; autre chose que le refroidissement...


----------



## Yeux (24 Juillet 2006)

Intel fait la course avec Amd. 

Le Quad Core Intel déjà en test. 

http://www.cowcotland.com/news5535.html 

http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showth...ight=kentsfield 

Tyrou l'interview, avec des vrais morceaux de français dedans. 

http://www.vossey.com/telechargement/Inter...Intel--i650.htm 

Tyrou est dans les petits papiers d'intel, à lui les tests de protos. 

Ps : Pour voir l'interview, il faut installer Windows Media Player. 

http://www.01net.com/telecharger/mac/Multi...ches/20197.html 

@+ 
*_*


----------



## StJohnPerse (5 Août 2006)

Je n'ai pas lu les 19 pages mais le Core2Duo ca va changer quoi pour un utilisateur lambda de son mac ?


----------



## iota (5 Août 2006)

Salut.

Ben grosso modo, comme toute &#233;volution de processeurs, &#231;a apporte plus de puissance &#224; l'utilisateur.
Pour les portables, le Merom offre un gain de performances par rapport au Yonah en conservant une autonomie identique (voir l&#233;g&#232;rement mieux).
Et la famille Core 2 Duo est &#233;galement 64 bits.

En parlant de &#231;a, Merom vs Yonah  chez Anandtech.

@+
iota


----------



## StJohnPerse (5 Août 2006)

Oui des perfomances mais rien d'extraordinaire si on recherche pas absolument la perfomance , si ? 

Etant donne que je vais acheter le MacBook ...je me pose la question


----------



## iota (5 Août 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Oui des perfomances mais rien d'extraordinaire si on recherche pas absolument la perfomance , si ?


D'un point de vue purement fonctionnel, ça change pas grand chose.
C'est comme passer du G4 au G5...

@+
iota


----------



## StJohnPerse (5 Août 2006)

Merci


----------



## Eul Mulot (7 Août 2006)

Un petit lien core duo vs core 2 duo ,bon j'ai pris le pire exemple, le core 2 duo bat le core duo, c'est normal, mais j'appelle pas ca uen r&#233;volution telle que c'&#233;tait annonc&#233; ! 

http://www.anandtech.com/cpuchipsets/showdoc.aspx?i=2808&p=11


----------



## supermoquette (7 Août 2006)

L'avanc&#233;e est plutot du c&#244;t&#233; du Conroe que du Merom, et tant mieux pour les possesseurs actuels de MacBook


----------



## iota (7 Août 2006)

Salut.

Dans le lien que tu cites (et que j'ai donn&#233; plus haut ), c'est une comparaison de processeurs pour portable.
Le Core 2 Duo - Conroe - version station de travail / ordinateur de bureau est clairement plus puissant que les autres processeurs x86 destin&#233;s au m&#234;me march&#233;.
Le Merom (Core 2 Duo pour portable test&#233; par Anandtech) est pour le moment limit&#233; &#224; 2.33GHz, le Conroe flirte avec les 3Ghz (dans sa version Extreme).
Sans oublier le Woodcrest, Core 2 Duo pour Serveur et Station de travail haut de gamme (support du bi-processeur).

@+
iota


----------



## zoulou03200 (7 Août 2006)

C'est assez tordant de voir les mac users disserter sur les fréquences et les gigahertz alors pendant des années ils nous ont expliqué avec le PPC que la fréquence n'est rien, que c'est l'architecture du proc qui compte, qu'Intel c'est de la daube.... etc
On les entend encore se gausser des roadmaps Intel et des changements de procs tous les 6 mois !!
Si une fois, une seule, rien qu'une fois, vous pouviez avoir une vision réellement OBJECTIVE au lieu de suivre aveuglément Apple et de jouer "la voix de son maître"


----------



## iota (7 Août 2006)

Ah, bah &#231;a faisait longtemps qu'on y avait pas eu le droit &#224; celle-l&#224;...

@+
iota


----------



## supermoquette (7 Août 2006)

zoulou03200 a dit:
			
		

> C'est assez tordant de voir les mac users disserter sur les fréquences et les gigahertz alors pendant des années ils nous ont expliqué avec le PPC que la fréquence n'est rien, que c'est l'architecture du proc qui compte, qu'Intel c'est de la daube.... etc
> On les entend encore se gausser des roadmaps Intel et des changements de procs tous les 6 mois !!
> Si une fois, une seule, rien qu'une fois, vous pouviez avoir une vision réellement OBJECTIVE au lieu de suivre aveuglément Apple et de jouer "la voix de son maître"


C'est qui qui a abandonné en dernier le Ghz pour parler puissance ? pile poil intel. Suffit de comparer AMD et Intel.


----------



## Frodon (8 Août 2006)

zoulou03200 a dit:
			
		

> C'est assez tordant de voir les mac users disserter sur les fr&#233;quences et les gigahertz alors pendant des ann&#233;es ils nous ont expliqu&#233; avec le PPC que la fr&#233;quence n'est rien, que c'est l'architecture du proc qui compte, qu'Intel c'est de la daube.... etc


 
Et Intel leur a donn&#233; raison  En effet par les nouveaux processeurs Core d'Intel, Intel reconnait indirectement s'&#234;tre tromp&#233; par le pass&#233; avec le Pentium 4 en favorisant la fr&#233;quence &#224; tous prix et se concentre aujourd'hui sur l'architecture de ses proc et cela m&#234;me si cela implique (et evidement c'est le cas) baisser la fr&#233;quence. 

En effet, alors que les Core Duo et Core 2 Duo ne d&#233;passent pas les 3GHz, l&#224; o&#249; le Pentium 4 montait jusqu'&#224; 3.6 (ou 3.8?) GHz, ils d&#233;passent ce dernier (i.e: le pentium 4) en terme de performances... CQFD!!!

Donc les mac users qui criaient haut et fort que la fr&#233;quence n'est rien et que c'est l'architecture du proc qui compte peuvent aujourd'hui encore plus qu'hier se vanter d'avoir raison et continuer &#224; le crier haut et fort, puisque maintenant m&#234;me Intel est d'accord l&#224; dessus 

Mets donc tes r&#233;f&#233;rences &#224; jour, c'est fini la course &#224; la fr&#233;quence, Intel a aujourd'hui lui m&#234;me &#233;galement admis qu'il n'y a pas que la fr&#233;quence qui compte.


----------



## Toumak (8 Août 2006)

je n'ai pas pu voir si la question a déjà été posée car la recherche est désactivée pour le moment  je sais pas pourquoi
enfin je vous pose quand même ma question.
dans quelques années, quand la garantie de mon imac sera passée, le jour où je voudrai changer de processeur, lequel devrai-je mettre pour remplacer le core-duo existant
un merom ou un conroe? le cpu de portables ou le cpu de bureau ?


----------



## Mobyduck (8 Août 2006)

Frodon a dit:
			
		

> ()
> Mets donc tes références à jour, *c'est fini la course à la fréquence*, Intel a aujourd'hui lui même également admis qu'il n'y a pas que la fréquence qui compte.


Pas tout à fait...


----------



## StJohnPerse (8 Août 2006)

Eul Mulot a dit:
			
		

> Un petit lien core duo vs core 2 duo ,bon j'ai pris le pire exemple, le core 2 duo bat le core duo, c'est normal, mais j'appelle pas ca uen révolution telle que c'était annoncé !
> 
> http://www.anandtech.com/cpuchipsets/showdoc.aspx?i=2808&p=11




Ca me donne encore plus envie d'acheter un MacBook :love:


----------



## Eul Mulot (9 Août 2006)

Moi ca ne me fait pas attendre l'éeventuelle sortie d'un macbook pro Merom, vu les "gain" de performances, je m'en tanponne un peu l'oreille avec une babouche !

Après reste à voir dans le "concret", bien que leurs benchs soient plutot bien foutus en générale, wait and see !


----------



## iota (17 Août 2006)

Salut.

Quelques infos sur les processeurs quad-core d'intel.

FSB 1333MHz, DDR3 et PCI Express 2.0 pour le deuxi&#232;me trimestre 2007.

@+
iota


----------



## iota (11 Septembre 2006)

Salut.

TomsHardware teste le Core 2 Quadro.

@+
iota


----------



## Anonyme (11 Septembre 2006)

Salut,

Apparemment ils ont changé le lien entre-temps :

http://tomshardware.co.uk/2006/09/11/four_cores_on_the_rampage_uk/

Sinon, impressionnant : le nouveau processeur a la même taille que le duo


----------



## vonstroheim2 (13 Septembre 2006)

Et maintenant, 2 quad core dans un mac pro. Et c'est pas steve qui l'a fait.

http://anandtech.com/mac/showdoc.aspx?i=2832&p=6


----------



## supermoquette (13 Septembre 2006)

vonstroheim2 a dit:


> Et maintenant, 2 quad core dans un mac pro. Et c'est pas steve qui l'a fait.
> 
> http://anandtech.com/mac/showdoc.aspx?i=2832&p=6



Ah cool, je vais *enfin* pouvoir activer les onglets dans Safari.


----------



## iota (26 Décembre 2006)

Salut.

2007 arrive &#224; grand pas, il est temps de faire un petit r&#233;capitulatif concernant les futurs projets d'intel.

Niveau architecture, voici ce qu'intel a planifi&#233; pour les prochaines ann&#233;es :






-2006 a &#233;t&#233; l'ann&#233;e de l'introduction de l'architecture Core qui a donn&#233; naissance aux processeurs que l'on connait (Core 2 Duo : Merom, Conroe et Woodcrest). Cette architecture va continuer d'exister en 2007
-en 2007/2008, intel pr&#233;voit d'introduire Penryn, qui n'est ni plus ni moins qu'un processeur d&#233;riv&#233; de l'architecture Core, avec pour diff&#233;rences : une gravure en 45nm et l'ajout des instructions SSE4. Les premiers prototypes de ce processeur sont d&#233;j&#224; sortis d'usine.
-2008/2009, on change d'architecture avec l'introduction de Nehalem. 45nm pour tout le monde, bus CSI (Hypertransport fa&#231;on intel) et controleur m&#233;moire int&#233;gr&#233; au CPU. Cette architecture sera d&#233;riv&#233;e avec un passage &#224; 32nm.
-2009/2010, introduction de l'architecture Gesher, dont on ne sait pas grand chose mis &#224; part la gravure en 32nm.

Plus proche de nous donc, pour 2007, 3 nouveaux processeur de bureau (Conroe) feront leur arriv&#233;, ils supporteront un FSB 1333MHz :
-E6650@2.33GHz
-E6750@2.66GHz
-E6850@3GHz

En 2007, on devrait voir d&#233;barquer les premi&#232;res machines mobiles bas&#233;es sur la plateforme Santa Rosa d&#233;di&#233;e au Core 2 duo (Merom). La grande nouveaut&#233; et l'introduction de la technologie Robson (ajout de m&#233;moire flash faisant office de super m&#233;moire cache persistante) qui devrait permettre de r&#233;duire la consomation des portables tout en am&#233;liorant le temps de lancement des applications. Nouveau chip graphique int&#233;gr&#233; &#233;galement (compatible DirectX10) et Wi-Fi 802.11n de s&#233;rie.

2008 sera l'ann&#233;e de l'introduction de la plateforme mobile Montevina qui succ&#233;de donc &#224; Santa Rosa.
Au programme, processeyr Penrun (45nm et SSE4), un TDP revue &#224; la baisse passant de 35 &#224; 29W, FSB &#224; 1067MHz, support de la DDR3-800. Nouveau chip graphique int&#233;gr&#233; cadenc&#233; &#224; 475Mz et &#233;quip&#233; de 10 pipelines de shaders.

Concernant les processeurs Quad Core, ils d&#233;barqueront en force seconde moiti&#233; 2007 &#224; priori.
On commence fin 2006 avec le Clovertown, rempla&#231;ant du Xeon Woodcrest (qui &#233;quipe les Mac Pro).

Ensuite, le Kentsfield (d&#233;j&#224; disponible), version 4 cores du Conroe, connu sous le joli nom de Core 2 Quad X6700. Des versions plus &#233;conomique de ce processeur verront le jour en 2007, le Q6400 par exemple (450$).

2008 devrait voir d&#233;barquer le Whitefield, processeur Quad Core pour serveur &#233;quip&#233; de 8 &#224; 16Mo de cache selon les versions. Toujours en 2008, le Bloomfield sera un processeur quad core pour ordinateur de bureau grav&#233; en 45nm.

Fin 2008/d&#233;but 2009, des processeurs 8 cores &#233;quip&#233;s de 12Mo de cache devraient faire leur entr&#233;, avec pour les serveurs le Hapertown et pour les ordinateurs de bureau le Yorkfield.

@+
iota


----------



## iota (28 Décembre 2006)

Salut.

Il se murmure que le Core 2 Q6600, le premier processeur quad core "abordable"
 sera pr&#233;sent&#233; au CES 2007 qui se d&#233;roulera du 8 au 11 Janvier 2007.
Ce processeur r&#233;sulte en fait de l'assemblage de deux processeurs Core 2 Duo sur un m&#234;me package. Il sera cadenc&#233; &#224; 2.4GHz, disposera de 8Mo de cache (4Mo partag&#233;s entre les deux premiers core + 4Mo partag&#233;s entre les deux autres) et disposera d'un FSB de 1066MHz. Le tout pour la modique somme de 850$.

Je ne vois pas trop dans quelle machine de la gamme Apple pourrait s'int&#233;grer un tel processeur pour le moment, peut &#234;tre dans une version bas/entr&#233; de gamme du Mac Pro.

Sinon, un test du E4300 (nom de code _Allendale_), version bas de gamme du Core 2 Duo. Ce processeur est cadenc&#233; &#224; 1.8GHz, dispose de 2Mo de cache et d'un FSB de 800MHz (pour les plus attentifs, vous aurez remarqu&#233; que c'est une version brid&#233;e du Conroe). L'avantage de ce processeur et &#231;a tarification (163$) mais devrait baisser rapidement. Au niveau performances, on se situe au niveau d'un Athlon X2 3800+.
Un candidat id&#233;al pour le passage du Mac mini au 64 bits ? 

@+
iota


----------



## ToMacLaumax (29 Décembre 2006)

Merci *iota*


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (29 Décembre 2006)

c'est vraiment le thread que je suis sans pour autant y comprendre grand chose 
;-p


----------



## ToMacLaumax (29 Décembre 2006)

dumbop84 a dit:


> c'est vraiment le thread que je suis sans pour autant y comprendre grand chose
> ;-p



Je ne comprends pas tout non plus mais je lis avec grande attention


----------



## supermoquette (30 Décembre 2006)

Et bien avec le Terra scale, apple a int&#233;r&#234;t &#224; modifier l'interface de Moniteur d'activit&#233;


----------



## Atlantique (30 Décembre 2006)

ToMacLaumax a dit:


> Je ne comprends pas tout non plus mais je lis avec grande attention



Pareil  

L'arbre généalogique des puces intels est un vrai casse tête

A cela s'ajoute la complexite des intitulés avec noms de codes par ci et numérotations par là

Je ne parle même pas du terme core2duo qui alimente encore plus la confusion

On regretterait presque la simlicité des puces powerPC


----------



## iota (4 Janvier 2007)

Salut.

Un petit test en fran&#231;ais du Core 2 Quad.

@+
iota


----------



## iota (6 Janvier 2007)

Salut.

Quelques informations concernant la consommation &#233;lectrique des futurs (proches) processeurs intel.

@+
iota


----------



## iota (10 Janvier 2007)

Salut.

Le Penryn (version 45nm du Core 2 Duo avec SSE4) est Tape Out (pr&#234;t pour la production).
On devrait le voir d&#233;barquer ,au mieux, &#224; la mi-2007.

@+
iota


----------



## ToMacLaumax (10 Janvier 2007)

iota a dit:


> Salut.
> 
> Le Penryn (version 45nm du Core 2 Duo avec SSE4) est Tape Out (prêt pour la production).
> On devrait le voir débarquer ,au mieux, à la mi-2007.
> ...



Salut,
dans les futures MacBook Pro ?

Ou c'est un processeur de bureau ?


----------



## iota (11 Janvier 2007)

Salut.



ToMacLaumax a dit:


> Salut,
> dans les futures MacBook Pro ?
> 
> Ou c'est un processeur de bureau ?


C'est un processeur pour ordinateur portable mais il sera dérivé en version desktop.

@+
iota


----------



## iota (30 Janvier 2007)

Salut.

Il se murmure qu'une version EE (Extreme Edition) du Merom (processeur pour portable actuellement utilis&#233; dans les iMac et la s&#233;rie Macbook) pourrait voir le jour au deuxi&#232;me ou troisi&#232;me trimestre 2007.
On devrait voir arriver dans un premier temps le X7800, cadenc&#233; &#224; 2.6GHz puis, plus tard, le X7900 cadenc&#233; &#224; 2.8GHz.

Perso, je verrais bien ces processeurs dans les iMac haut de gamme (24" en particulier).

Sinon, une baisse de prix de la gamme Core 2 est pr&#233;vue pour le 22 Avril. Baisse qui sera comprise entre 30 et 40&#37;.

@+
iota


----------



## iota (31 Janvier 2007)

Salut.

L'Hyper- Threading est de retour ?
Il semble qu'intel pr&#233;voit de r&#233;introduire l'Hyper-Threading danc ses processeurs Penryn.
C'est encore assez flou, mais apparement, la technologie a &#233;volu&#233; et ne servira pas &#224; doubler le nombre de thread que peut g&#233;rer le processeur (mais plutot pour optimiser les performances).

@+
iota


----------



## fedo (31 Janvier 2007)

> Baisse qui sera comprise entre 30 et 40%.



impressionnant . ça veut aussi probablement dire que le mac mini va finir par passer au Core 2 Duo... peut-être même par anticipation.


----------



## iota (31 Janvier 2007)

Ce qui serait pas mal, c'est que cette baisse de prix pousse Apple a utiliser des Conroe (Core 2 Duo version Desktop) pour l'iMac.

Actuellement, ce sont des Merom (Core 2 Duo version Laptop) qui, &#224; performance &#233;gale, sont plus on&#233;reux (et disponibles dans des fr&#233;quences moins &#233;lev&#233;es que les Conroe).

@+
iota


----------



## Toumak (31 Janvier 2007)

Salut,

je me pose une question,
j'ai vu partout qu'on parle de cette future baisse des prix
mais je n'ai toujours lu que les futurs prix pour les conroe, quid pour les merom ?
vont-ils eux aussi subir une baisse de prix ?


----------



## iota (31 Janvier 2007)

Toumak a dit:


> vont-ils eux aussi subir une baisse de prix ?


In&#233;vitablement, oui...
Par contre, intel domine le march&#233; des processeurs pour ordinateur portable et n'a pas vraiment besoin de baisser les prix dans l'imm&#233;diat.

C'est sur le march&#233; des processeurs d'ordinateur de bureau qu'intel a &#233;t&#233; bouscul&#233; par AMD, cette baisse de prix a surtout pour but de faire mal &#224; la concurence.

@+
iota


----------



## Foguenne (31 Janvier 2007)

iota a dit:


> Ce qui serait pas mal, c'est que cette baisse de prix pousse Apple a utiliser des Conroe (Core 2 Duo version Desktop) pour l'iMac.
> 
> Actuellement, ce sont des Merom (Core 2 Duo version Laptop) qui, à performance égale, sont plus onéreux (et disponibles dans des fréquences moins élevées que les Conroe).
> 
> ...



On ne risquerait pas d'avoir plus de bruit de ventilo ?


----------



## iota (31 Janvier 2007)

Foguenne a dit:


> On ne risquerait pas d'avoir plus de bruit de ventilo ?


Dans le 24", par exemple, il doit y avoir assez de place pour laisser respirer le processeur sans &#234;tre oblig&#233; de lui adjoindre une soufflerie assourdissante.

Mais effectivement, passer les iMac au Conroe demanderait &#224; Apple de revoir l'architecture de la machine (et surtout travailler la ventilation). Pourquoi ne pas adapter le syst&#232;me de Watercooling qui f&#251;t utilis&#233; &#224; une &#233;poque dans les PowerMac G5 ?

Au final, je trouve dommage qu'Apple n'utilise le Conroe dans aucune de ses machines, alors que certains mod&#232;les ont un rapport performance/prix imbattable (ce qui sera d'autant plus vrai apr&#232;s la baisse de prix).
Un Merom &#224; 2.16GHz se n&#233;gocie (pour un particulier) &#224; ~450&#8364; aujourd'hui, alors qu'un Conroe 2.4GHz peut &#234;tre achet&#233; &#224; ~300&#8364;.
Peut-&#234;tre dans un ordinateur au format tour "bon march&#233;" que tout le monde attend 

@+
iota


----------



## iota (31 Janvier 2007)

Toumak a dit:


> vont-ils eux aussi subir une baisse de prix ?


Il fallait juste qu'on en parle 

Centrino 4, alias Santa Rosa, sera dévoilé en mai.
La nouvelle plateforme mobile d'intel offre quelques avantages, comme un FSB plus rapide (800MHz) et surtout l'intégration de la technologie Robson (mémoire tampon flash).
La plateforme intégrera également un nouveau chipset avec une puce graphique intégrée plus performante.

Quatres nouveaux processeurs mobiles feront leur appartion :
Core 2 Duo Core 2 Duo T7700 (2,4 GHz), T7500 (2,2 GHz), T7300 (2 GHz) et T7100 (1,8 -T7700 (2,4 GHz)
-T7500 (2,2 GHz)
-T7300 (2 GHz)
-T7100 (1,8 GHz)

La fourchette de prix pour ces processeurs est comprise entre 209$ et 530$, soit un peu moins que la gamme actuelle (241$ à 637$) pour des fréquences revues à la hausse.

@+
iota


----------



## Toumak (31 Janvier 2007)

yes !
merci pour toutes ces infos très intéressantes


----------



## iota (5 Février 2007)

Salut.

Vu qu'on en parle dans les news de MacG, voici quelques infos sur le Tolapai.

Pr&#233;vu pour fin 2007, Tolapai est un processeur "tout en un" qui int&#233;gre un processeur de type Pentium M et les chipset n&#233;cessaires &#224; sont fonctionnement (Northbridge et Southbridge, contr&#244;leur m&#233;moire, contr&#244;leur I/O).  Il manque juste un chip graphique (qu'on peut ajouter via un port PCI-Express). Trois fr&#233;quences au programmes :  600 MHz, 1,066 GHz et 1,2 GHz et une consomation &#233;lectrique comprise entre 13 et 22W.

C'est le genre de processeur qui pourrait &#234;tre int&#233;gr&#233; dans un p&#233;riph&#233;rique type AppleTV.

@+
iota


----------



## iota (12 Février 2007)

Salut.

L'avenir du processeur est-il aux architectures massivement multi-core ?

C'est dans cette voie que les recherches intel sont dirig&#233;es, avec notament l'architecture TeraScale. Quelques informations publi&#233;es aujourd'hui nous en apprennent un peu plus.

Le principe de TeraScale est simple, au lieu de cr&#233;er des processeurs compos&#233;s de quelques (2, 4 ou 8) core complexes (aux capacit&#233;s de calcul &#233;normes), pourquoi ne pas cr&#233;er un processeur compos&#233; de beaucoup (en l'occurence 80) core simples (aux capacit&#233;s de calcul modestes).

Les premiers prototypes bas&#233;s sur cette architecture ont &#233;t&#233; test&#233;s par intel et les r&#233;sultat sont encourageant. Un processeur TeraScale de 80 cores cadenc&#233; &#224; 3.16GHz est capable d'atteindre une puissance de calcul d'un teraflop (mille milliards d'op&#233;rations par seconde) soit la puissance de 10 000 pentium pro 200MHz pour une consomation &#233;lectrique de 62W.

L'ensemble de ces cores est reli&#233; via un r&#233;seau interne complexe, intel parle de "Network on a chip". De plus, le processeur est capable d'activer ou d&#233;sactiver les cores selon les besoins (puissance &#224; la demande) ce qui permet un contr&#244;le tr&#232;s fin de la consomation &#233;lectrique.

On peut facilement imaginer que cette architecture &#233;voluera et int&#233;grera un grand nombre de cores ayant des aptitudes diff&#233;rentes (unit&#233; de calcul vectorielle/SSE, acc&#233;l&#233;rateur de traitement des packets r&#233;seaux, unit&#233; de cryptage/d&#233;cryptage, etc...).

Enfin, on peut se demander comment les developpeurs pourraient tirer parti d'une architecture aussi complexe. La r&#233;ponse viendra peut-&#234;tre d'une solution de "threading mat&#233;rielle" int&#233;gr&#233;e au processeur, comme le MicroKernel.

Reste que ce type de processeur ne devrait pas voir le jour avant 5 ans.

@+
iota


----------



## Toumak (12 Février 2007)

décidément, l'actu et les infos sur les futurs CPU intel sont vraiment intéressantes et ça ne s'arrête jamais 
ça change de l'ère IBM 

merci pour ces infos Iota


----------



## iota (14 Février 2007)

Salut.

On apprend aujourd'hui que le processeur de 80 cores bas&#233; sur l'architecture TeraScale ne verra jamais le jour, en l'&#233;tat tout au moins. L'objectif d'intel est de complexifier les cores et d'int&#233;grer un nouveau type de m&#233;moire.

Plus proche de nous, l'architecture Nehalem devrait d&#233;barquer en 2008. Cette nouvelle architecture serait 20 &#224; 40&#37; plus performantes que l'actuelle architecture Core. Ce sera &#233;galement l'occasion pour intel de r&#233;introduire l'HyperThreading dans une version am&#233;lior&#233;e et plus adapt&#233;e au multi-core.
Les premiers processeurs seront grav&#233; en 45nm, comporteront 4 core physiques sur un m&#234;me die (8 cores logiques avec l'HyperThreading) et seront &#233;quip&#233;s de 12Mo de m&#233;moire cache.

@+
iota


----------



## Manu (14 Février 2007)

iota a dit:


> Salut.
> 
> Plus proche de nous, l'architecture Nehalem devrait débarquer en 2006.
> @+
> iota


 

Je pense qu'il faut lire 2008.


----------



## iota (14 Février 2007)

Manu a dit:


> Je pense qu'il faut lire 2008.


C'est ce que j'ai écrit 
 

@+
iota


----------



## iota (22 Février 2007)

Salut.

Les Xeon 45nm bas&#233; sur le core Penryn (die shrink de l'architecture core + introduction du SSE4), initialement pr&#233;vus pour le premier trimestre 2008, devraient d&#233;barquer au second semestre 2007.

Cerise sur le g&#226;teau, ces processeurs seront compatibles avec les machines actuelles (le Mac Pro donc).

@+
iota


----------



## HmJ (10 Mars 2007)

... alors on va encore attendre un peu pour le Mac Pro 

Je vois qu'on parle de CPU, il y a aussi une donnee chez Intel qui me chiffonne : la FB DIMM, indispensable pour les Xeon, ne donnerait pas satisfaction, et Intel devrait deja l'abandonner d'ici 2008 : pas assez "scalable" comme memoire, on ne peut pas la monter beaucoup plus en frequence.


----------



## Toumak (10 Mars 2007)

Toujours de l'info sur les futurs CPU intel, avec la sortie proche des premiers Core 2 avec un FSB de 1333 Mhz

tout le planning d'intel pour les mois à venir (très bien fait)
PAR ICI


----------



## HmJ (11 Mars 2007)

Oui, pas mal, mais cela ne concerne que les CPU de bureau, alors qu'Apple ne passe pour le moment que par les version laptop et station de travail (Xeon).


----------



## iota (12 Mars 2007)

Salut.

Intel pr&#233;voit de casser le prix des processeurs Quad core cette ann&#233;e.

@+
iota


----------



## HmJ (12 Mars 2007)

Raison de plus pour n'avoir plus qu'un seul CPU par ordi, parce que l'octo...


----------



## Groumpff (15 Mars 2007)

Y aura t'il penryn en la demeure ?


----------



## Toumak (15 Mars 2007)

HmJ a dit:


> Raison de plus pour n'avoir plus qu'un seul CPU par ordi, parce que l'octo...



peut-être si ça permet que le MacPro coûte moins cher
mais vous pensez qu'il serait plus puisant avec avec une config cpu 2x2 ou 1x4 ?


----------



## HmJ (15 Mars 2007)

Toumak a dit:


> peut-être si ça permet que le MacPro coûte moins cher
> mais vous pensez qu'il serait plus puisant avec avec une config cpu 2x2 ou 1x4 ?



Les CPU quad culminent a 2.66 quand les bi sont a 3 GHz. Et puis les quads ne sont pas de vrais quads : ce sont deux coeurs bi-CPU accoles, il n'y a aucun echange en direct entre les deux groupes de deux coeurs.


----------



## iota (15 Mars 2007)

Salut.

L'avantage d'avoir 2 processeurs dual-core par rapport &#224; un seul processeur quad core est que, dans le premier cas, chaque processeur dispose d'un bus d&#233;di&#233;.
Au final, la bande passante maximale th&#233;orique est double. Reste &#224; voir en pratique si il y a des gros &#233;carts de performances.

@+
iota


----------



## Toumak (15 Mars 2007)

HmJ a dit:


> Les CPU quad culminent a 2.66 quand les bi sont a 3 GHz. Et puis les quads ne sont pas de vrais quads : ce sont deux coeurs bi-CPU accoles, il n'y a aucun echange en direct entre les deux groupes de deux coeurs.



je parle biensur de cpu à fréquence égale 



iota a dit:


> Salut.
> 
> L'avantage d'avoir 2 processeurs dual-core par rapport à un seul processeur quad core est que, dans le premier cas, chaque processeur dispose d'un bus dédié.
> Au final, la bande passante maximale théorique est double. Reste à voir en pratique si il y a des gros écarts de performances.
> ...



c'est bien ce que je pensais, merci


----------



## iota (15 Mars 2007)

Quelques informations concernant la nouvelle gamme de Core 2 Duo (desktop) qui seront lanc&#233;s au 3&#232;me trimestre 2007.

Le haut de gamme sera cadenc&#233; &#224; 3GHz avec un FSB &#224; 1333MHz.
En bas de gamme, des versions "all&#233;g&#233;es" (1Mo de cache seulement / FSB 800MHz) feront leur apparition &#224; des tarifs tr&#232;s int&#233;ressants.

E6850 - 3 GHz - 4 Mo (1333 MHz) : 266$
E6750 - 2,66 GHz - 4 Mo (1333 MHz) : 183$
E6550 - 2,33 GHz - 4 Mo (1333 MHz) : 163$
E6540 - 2,33 GHz - 4 Mo (1333 MHz, d&#233;pourvue de la technologie LaGrande) : 163$
E4500 - 2,2 GHz - 2 Mo (800 MHz) : 133$
E4400 - 2 GHz - 2 Mo (800 MHz) : 113$
E2160 - 1,80 GHz - 1 Mo (800 MHz) : 84$
E2140 - 1,60 GHz - 1 Mo (800 MHz) : 74$

Il n'y a plus qu'&#224; esp&#233;rer qu'Apple se d&#233;cide enfin &#224; adopter les processeurs desktop de la gamme Core 2...

Enfin, quelques infos sur la plateforme centrino qui sera d&#233;clin&#233;e en deux versions (fondamentale et professionnelle) &#224; l'horizon 2008 (ce qui colle bien avec le catalogue Apple).

@+
iota


----------



## iota (17 Avril 2007)

Salut.

C'est l'IDF (Intel Developer Forum) c'est donc l'occasion pour intel de parler de ces futurs projets.

Intel confirme son d&#233;sir de lancer (jusqu'en 2010) un nouveau processeur tous les ans (die shrink) ainsi qu'une nouvelle architecture tous les deux ans.
Au programme, la nouvelle architecture Nehalem (45nm) devrait d&#233;barquer en 2008, qui sera d&#233;riv&#233; en 2009 en 32nm sour le nom  de code Westmere.
Ensuite en 2010, une nouvelle architecture du nom de Sandy-Bridge prendrant le relai (32nm).

Plus proche de nous, en 2007 d&#233;barquera le Penryn, version 45nm du Core 2 (65nm). Les premiers mod&#232;les devraient &#234;tre cadenc&#233;s &#224; plus de 3GHz.

Niveau mobilit&#233;, la nouvelle plateforme Centrinon - nom de code Santa Rosa - sera lanc&#233;e officiellement le 9 Mai. Cette derni&#232;re sera rafraichie d&#233;but 2008 suite &#224; la sortie du Penryn. Courant 2008, une nouvelle plateforme - nom de code Montevina - succ&#233;dera &#224; Santa Rosa.

Montevina,  architectur&#233; autour d'un processeur Penryn, disposera d'un nouveau chipset (gestion de la DDR3) et sera accompagn&#233; d'un module Wi-Fi/WiMax. La technologie Robson 2 sera &#233;galement de la partie.

Le Penryn, dans sa version mobile, va permettre &#224; intel de sortir les premiers processeurs quadri-core pour portable. En attendant, des versions Core 2 Extreme mobile devraient faire leur apparition.

Pour un futur plus lointain, intel a pr&#233;sent&#233; le premier prototype fonctionnel d'un processeur bas&#233; sur l'architecture massivement multi-core : TeraScale.
Ce processeur compos&#233; de 80 cores (tr&#232;s simplifi&#233;s) est cadenc&#233; &#224; 6.26GHz (consomation de 191W) et  dispose d'une puissance de calcul de 2 TeraFlops !

Intel a &#233;galement profit&#233; de l'IDF pour pr&#233;senter le successeur du port PCI-Express 2, le Geneso.

@+
iota


----------



## iota (18 Avril 2007)

Salut.

Clubic nous livre un petit aper&#231;u des performances du Penryn (Dual Core 3,33GHz + 6Mo de cache et Quad Core 3.33GHz + 12Mo de cache).

Pour en revenir &#224; Geneso, il s'agit en fait d'un projet (d&#233;velopp&#233; en commun avec IBM) de bus universel comparable &#224; l'HyperTransport bas&#233; sur la norme PCI-Express 2.0 (en version am&#233;lior&#233;e) et qui reprend &#233;galement les principes du projet Torrenza d'AMD (permettre &#224; des fabricant tiers de cr&#233;er des composant pouvant communiquer directement avec le processeur). Plus d'information sont disponibles ici. 

@+
iota


----------



## iota (20 Avril 2007)

Salut.

Un compte rendu de ce premier IDF de l'ann&#233;e est disponible chez Hardware.fr.

@+
iota


----------



## iota (16 Mai 2007)

Salut.

Baisse de prix et nouveaux mod&#232;les de Core 2 Duo mobile (pour plateforme Santa Rosa) en Septembre.

@+
iota


----------



## iota (25 Juillet 2007)

Salut.

Pour info, la gamme Core 2 Quad (processeur quad core grand publique) s'&#233;toffe et surtout, les prix baissent.

Des candidats pour les futurs iMac haut de gamme ?

@+
iota


----------



## supermoquette (6 Août 2007)

Y dort iota ou bien ?


----------



## iota (20 Août 2007)

Salut.

Quelques infos sur la future gamme desktop 45nm d'intel (Core penryn).

Au programme, 9 processeurs seront disponibles au lancement : 
-5 processeurs dual-core, &#233;quip&#233;s de 6Mo de cache partag&#233;, FSB 1333MHz, de 2,66 &#224; 3,16GHz 
-4 processeurs quad-core, &#233;quip&#233;s de 12Mo de cache partag&#233; (2x6), FSB 1333MHz, de 2,5 &#224; 2,83GHz (avec une possible version &#224; 3GHz ou 3,33GHz).

Intel vise les 4GHz avec cette nouvelle gamme.

@+
iota


----------



## Toumak (20 Août 2007)

ça faisait longtemps


----------



## supermoquette (20 Août 2007)

Tant que Jobs ne dit pas &#171;4Ghz within twelve months&#187; la mal&#233;diction va passer &#224; c&#244;t&#233;.


----------



## Mobyduck (20 Août 2007)

Une question, les chipsets intégrés d'Intel on a une chance de les voir évolués dans un avenir proche? Non parce que le GMA 950 commence sérieusement à se faire vieux, surtout quand on sait que le G965 supporte maintenant les Vertex Shaders 3.0...


----------



## iota (22 Août 2007)

Salut,

on en sait un peu plus sur la gamme Penryn pour ordinateur portable.

Ainsi, d&#233;but 2008, 5 nouveaux processeurs dual core vont d&#233;barquer (accompagn&#233;s de la plateforme Santa Rosa Refresh). Grav&#233;s en 45nm, ils disposeront d'un FSB de 800MHz et seront &#233;quip&#233;s de 6Mo de cache L2 (3Mo pour les deux premiers mod&#232;les). Pour les fr&#233;quences : 2.1GHz, 2.4GHz, 2.5GHz, 2.6GHz et 2.8GHz. TDP inconnu pour le moment.

Pour le second semestre 2008, les premiers processeurs quad core pour portable feront leur apparition, accompagn&#233;s de la nouvelle plateforme Montevina. Toujours grav&#233;s en 42nm, ils disposeront d'un FSB &#224; 1066MHz. Pour le haut de gamme, trois mod&#232;les cadenc&#233;s &#224; 3.06GHz, 2.8GHz et 2,53GHz et accompagn&#233;s de 6Mo de cache L2 pour un TDP de 35W. Pour l'entr&#233;e de gamme : 2.53 GHz, 2.4 GHz et 2,13 GHz accompagn&#233;s de 3Mo de cache L2 pour un TDP de 25W.

@+
iota


----------



## Bones (25 Août 2007)

Je viens de lire qur MacBidouille que des xeons à trois processeurs allaient sortir .
Moi qui pensait que ça allait par paire ?! Vous imaginez un macpro tri-processeur ?


----------



## supermoquette (25 Août 2007)

Xeon est un processeur, c'est plutôt une configuration à trois xeons dont tu parles. Tu as peur du 3 ? tu as raison, car l'on passe du 2 xeons à 3 xeons => 23.


----------



## iota (25 Août 2007)

Salut.



Bones a dit:


> Je viens de lire qur MacBidouille que des xeons à trois processeurs allaient sortir .
> Moi qui pensait que ça allait par paire ?! Vous imaginez un macpro tri-processeur ?


Tu as mal compris la phrase 
Macbidouille annonce juste la sortie de 3 nouveaux Xeon (FSB à 1600MHz).

@+
iota


----------



## zipy (28 Août 2007)

Bonjour a tous,

Ma question pour Logic pro et Final cut pro, j'hesite entre un MacPro

2 et 4 coeurs !?!?

que me conseillez vous ?

Merci d'avance


----------



## WebOliver (28 Août 2007)

zipy a dit:


> Bonjour a tous,
> 
> Ma question pour Logic pro et Final cut pro, j'hesite entre un MacPro
> 
> ...



Tu n'es surtout pas dans le bon fil, ni dans le bon forum. Va plut&#244;t voir par ici ou l&#224;.


----------



## zipy (28 Août 2007)

Je vais suivre ton lien.


----------



## iota (19 Septembre 2007)

Salut,

c'est l'IDF (Intel Developer Forum), l'occasion pour la soci&#233;t&#233; de Santa Clara de pr&#233;senter son plan d'action pour un futur plus ou moins proche.

Vous trouverez chez presence-pc un article r&#233;sumant les annonces de la premi&#232;re journ&#233;e (Penryn, Nehalem, 45nm, 32nm, USB3, etc...).

2008 va &#234;tre chaud 

@+
iota


----------



## ToMacLaumax (19 Septembre 2007)

Merci *iota*


----------



## iota (20 Septembre 2007)

Salut,

l'IDF se poursuit. Intel a, en particulier, parl&#233; de la future platefrome Centrino.
Le r&#233;sum&#233; est disponible chez Pr&#233;sence-PC.

@+
iota


----------



## iota (24 Septembre 2007)

Salut,

on en sait un peu plus sur les premiers processeurs Penryn pour portable qui sortiront d&#233;but 2008.

Les fr&#233;quences iront de 2,1 &#224; 2,8GHz, avec un FSB de 800MHz, un cache L2 de 3 &#224; 6Mo et un TDP compris entre 29 et 45W.

@+
iota


----------



## Toumak (24 Septembre 2007)

ça sent bon tout ça :bebe:


----------



## supermoquette (24 Septembre 2007)

&#199;a sent encore un report d'achat pour moi ouais, snif.


----------



## Toumak (24 Septembre 2007)

supermoquette a dit:


> Ça sent encore un report d'achat pour moi ouais, snif.



ton coeur balance vers quoi ?


----------



## supermoquette (26 Septembre 2007)

ben un petit mbp penryn, 6Mo de cache et 6w de moins quoi


----------



## iota (26 Septembre 2007)

Salut,

quelques infos concernant la future gamme de Penryn pour ordinateur de bureau.
Cette nouvelle gamme fait la part belle au processeurs quad core.
Le premier mod&#232;le (Extrem Edition) devrait d&#233;barquer en Novembre, le reste de la gamme faisant son entr&#233; en Janvier 2008 (juste &#224; temps pour la MacWorld ?).

Pour rappel, Apple n'a (pour l'instant ?) jamais utilis&#233; de processeurs Core 2 de bureau dans ses machines. Seules les gammes mobile et serveur sont utilis&#233;es.

@+
iota


----------



## iota (27 Septembre 2007)

Salut,

quelques infos concernant les prix et les fr&#233;quences des processeurs penryn pour portable :






@+
iota


----------



## iota (28 Septembre 2007)

Salut,

compte rendu de l'IDF chez Hardware.fr.

@+
iota


----------



## iota (16 Octobre 2007)

Salut,

d'apr&#232;s cet article, les premiers processeur bas&#233;s sur l'architecture Nehalem devraient d&#233;barquer au cours du dernier trimestre 2008.

@+
iota


----------



## Mobyduck (30 Octobre 2007)

Revue de presse sur le Penryn.


----------



## Toumak (30 Octobre 2007)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Revue de presse sur le Penryn.



t'as grillé iota    
comment qu'est-ce ?!


----------



## iota (27 Novembre 2007)

Salut,

Pas mal d'infos sur les futurs projet d'Intel (2008 - 2009).
Je vous laisse lire 

En tout cas, de belles choses en perspective.

@+
iota


----------



## iota (30 Novembre 2007)

Salut,

En janvier 2008, la gamme de processeur Penryn pour ordinateur portable devrait faire son apparition.
cinq modèles sont attendus. Au programme, des fréquences comprises entre 2,1 et 2,8GHz, une quantité de cache L2 comprise entre 3 et 6Mo et un TDP revu à la baisse.
Ils devraient fonctionner avec l'actuelle plateforme Santa Rosa (ce qui permettra une intégration rapide dans la gamme Apple).

Mise à jour des MacBook Pro et des iMac à prévoir en Janvier.

@+
iota


----------



## philippe69 (30 Novembre 2007)

En clair, cela représente combien de performance en + ?


----------



## iota (5 Décembre 2007)

Salut,

Pour les Penryn dont j'ai parlé précédemment, ils devraient être officiellement lancé le 7 Janvier.
Juste à temps pour la keynote de la MacWorld, des annonces en perspective ?

@+
iota


----------



## iota (8 Décembre 2007)

Salut,

Hardware.fr fait le point sur les sorties à venir.

Début 2008 sera donc sous le signe de l'architecture Penryn, avec pour les ordinateurs mobiles :






Pour les ordinateurs de bureau :









Bon, monsieur Apple, faut vraiment que tu te mettes à utiliser les processeurs de bureau dans tes machines 

@+
iota


----------



## Toumak (3 Janvier 2008)

rien du tout pour les portables et pour les ordis de bureau  

ben on est dans la merde


----------



## iota (3 Janvier 2008)

Salut,

à l'origine, j'ai inséré des images (tableaux) dont les liens pointent vers le site Hardware.fr (voir l'article original ici).
Ces images ont disparu depuis...

L'info est cependant disponible sur PCInpact.

@+
iota


----------



## Bones (3 Janvier 2008)

Si tout se passe bien, Mr Job devrait annoncer de nouveau macPro 8 coeurs en standard  à 3,2 Ghz à la fin de la semaine.
Et peut être même qu'il y aura un graveur/lecteur Blu-ray en standard.


----------



## iota (4 Janvier 2008)

Salut,

une nouvelle année commence, c'est l'occasion de faire un petit récapitulatif sur les annonces Intel à venir.

Tout d'abord, dans les jours qui viennent, Intel doit lancer sa gamme de processeurs Penryn pour portable et ordinateur de bureau. Le Penryn est une évolution (die shrink) du Core 2 que l'on trouve actuellement dans nos macs. Cette architecture marque l'arrivé du processus de gravure à 45nm et l'intégration du jeu d'instructions SSE4.

Pour les portables, voici la gamme qui devrait être présentée dans les prochains jours :





Pour les ordinateur de bureau :





Voir ici pour les détails.

La gamme Xeon Penryn n'est pas en reste, avec le récent lancement des gammes 5400 et 5200 (voir ici).

Qui dit nouveau processeur mobile dit nouvelle plateforme. Dans un premier temps, les Penryn mobile prendront place au sein de la plateforme "Santa Rosa Refresh" (une petite évolution de la plateforme utilisée dans les Macbook Pro ou non actuels).

Rapidement (2nd trimestre 2008), la plateforme Montevina devrait faire son apparition.
Cette dernière apporte les améliorations suivantes :
-FSB à 1066MHz
-Prise en charge de la DDR3-800MHz
-Le GPU intégré sera plus puissant
-Intégration du WiMax

Avec Montevina, on devrait, de plus, voir débarquer les premiers processeurs quad core pour portable (voir ici).

La plateforme Montevina sera également déclinée dans une version spécialement conçue pour les ultra portables (voir ici).

Pour les appareils encore plus petits, Intel prévoit de lancer la plateforme Menlow architecturée autour du processeur Silverthorne.
Ce processeur, gravé en 45nm et atteignant 1,7GHz (peut-être même 2GHz) a la particularité d'avoir un TDP de seulement 0,5W, ce qui en fait un candidat idéal pour les appareils mobiles.
Menlow devrait également supporté le Wifi, le Wimax et la 3G (plus d'informations ici). Certaines rumeurs laissent entendre que cette plateforme serait utilisée pour créer l'iPhone 2.

Fin 2008, on devrait voir débarquer (par le haut de gamme) les premiers processeurs basés sur l'architecture Nehalem.
Contrairement au Penryn, c'est une toute nouvelle architecture qui inaugurera les premiers processeurs quad core natifs d'Intel.
Au rayon des nouveautés :
-Gravure en 45nm puis en 32nm
-Intégration du contrôleur mémoire au processeur
-Utilisation du bus CSI (même principe que le bus HyperTransport des G5)
-Retour du SMT (hyperthreading), ainsi un processeur quad core pourra gérer 8 threads simultanément

De plus, des version 8 core du Nehalem seront également commercialisées (pouvant gérer 16 threads donc).

Enfin, en 2009, le Nehalem évoluera avec l'intégration du contrôleur PCI-Express au sein du processeur.

@+
iota


----------



## Toumak (4 Janvier 2008)

Comme toujours, merci pour ces infos !
un beau récapitulatif


----------



## ToMacLaumax (4 Janvier 2008)

Merci *iota*


----------



## pixieguy (5 Janvier 2008)

Merci pour les infos Iota.
Reste plus qu'à attendre!
@+


----------



## Mondana (6 Janvier 2008)

Merci  iota .


----------



## iota (7 Janvier 2008)

Salut,

quelques informations supplémentaires ont filtré concernant Nehalem (voir Hardware.fr).

Pour rappel, Nehalem est l'architecture qui succédera au Penryn.
Ce qu'il faut retenir, les processeurs basés sur cette architecture seront les premiers processeurs quad core natifs de la marque, la consommation est revue à la baisse, le contrôleur mémoire est intégré au processeur, le rendement est supérieur à celui du Penryn et on notera le retour du SMT (gestion de 2 threads simultanément par un seul core). Tout cela dans le but d'améliorer encore le rapport performance/consommation.

L'architecture Nehalem va débarquer fin 2008 avec le Bloomfield, un processeur haut de gamme (Xeon ou processeurs Extreme Edition ) avec les caractéristiques suivantes :
-quad core
-gestion de 8 threads simultanément (grâce au SMT)
-8Mo de cache L2 partagé
-support de la DDR3 sur trois canaux
-gestion de deux liens PCIExpress 2.0 16x pour la carte graphique (communication directe entre le CPU et le GPU sans passer par le chipset)
-TDP 130W

Au cours du premier semestre 2009, le processeur de milieu de gamme Lynnfield fera son apparition, les différences avec le Bloomfield :
-"seulement" deux canaux DDR3
-gestion d'un seul lien 16X PCIExpress 2.0
-TDP 95W

A la même période débarquera également le processeur Havenhale aux caractéristiques suivantes :
-dual core
-4Mo de cache
-2 canaux DDR3
-GPU intégré
-TDP de 75W

Ce dernier processeur intègre donc deux cores, le contrôleur mémoire, le contrôleur PCIExpress et un GPU, un candidat idéal pour le Macbook et le Mac mini.

De biens belles choses en perspective 

@+
iota


----------



## HmJ (9 Janvier 2008)

iota a dit:


> Salut,
> 
> quelques informations supplémentaires ont filtré concernant Nehalem (voir Hardware.fr).
> 
> ...



 On passerait donc sur les futurs Xeon a 8 Mo de cache L2 partages par 4 coeurs au lieu de 6 Mo actuellement pour 2 coeurs sous Penryn (au total il y a 2x 6 Mo pour les 2x 2 coeurs) ? Ils doivent avoir trouve un moyen d'ameliorer l'efficacite du hit ratio, sinon ca parait etre une regression.


----------



## iota (9 Janvier 2008)

Salut.



HmJ a dit:


> On passerait donc sur les futurs Xeon a 8 Mo de cache L2 partages par 4 coeurs au lieu de 6 Mo actuellement pour 2 coeurs sous Penryn (au total il y a 2x 6 Mo pour les 2x 2 coeurs) ?


Oui c'est bien ça.

L'augmentation du cache avec l'arrivé du Penryn est une résultante logique de la diminution de la finesse de gravure (45nm). La place gagnée permet à Intel de rajouter de la mémoire cache.

Le Nehalem sera une architecture beaucoup plus complexe que le Penryn avec l'introduction des contrôleurs mémoire et PCIExpress au sein du processeur. Pour ne pas trop augmenter le nombre de transistors, Intel a certainement réduit la taille de la mémoire cache.

@+
iota


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (9 Janvier 2008)

Intel Mobile Penryn Benchmarked: Battery Life Improves Again



> Current Santa Rosa owners don't really have any burning need to go out and upgrade their systems, but if you were thinking about buying a new laptop you might as well hold off for another month so that these Penryn based systems can hit the streets.





> TRADUCTION (absolument pas litterale) : les possesseurs actuels de la plateforme SANTA ROSA n'ont pas le besoin essentiel d'upgrader leurs systemes, mais si vous comptez acheter un laptop sous peu ... attendez un peu, ces processeurs valent le coup !


http://www.anandtech.com/cpuchipsets/intel/showdoc.aspx?i=3195&p=1
(vivement la macworld que je commande mon MBP)


----------



## iota (15 Janvier 2008)

Salut,

durant le premier semestre 2008, Intel devrait lancer sa nouvelle plateforme pour portable nommée Montevina (remplaçant Santa Rosa).
Ce lancement s'accompagnerait de la sortie en Mai  de 15  nouveaux processeurs dédiés (type Penryn).
Juste à temps pour la WWDC...

On  notera la présence du premier processeur quad core pour portable (fréquence inconnue, mais qui trouverait certainement sa place dans un iMac haut de gamme).

@+
iota


----------



## iota (18 Janvier 2008)

Salut,

vous trouverez ici la liste  ainsi que les prix des processeurs pour la plateformes Montevina qui seront lancé au cours du premier semestre 2008.

@+
iota


----------



## Mobyduck (25 Février 2008)

Intel prévoit un Xeon à six coeurs, nom de code _Dunnington_, et première photo du _Nehalem_.


----------



## iota (25 Février 2008)

Salut,

voir cette news de Tom's Hardware bien plus précise (et juste) à ce sujet.

Ce processeur ne sera (à priori) pas utilisé dans les Mac car il est destiné aux machine multi-processeurs (comprendre, utilisant plus de 2 processeurs, 8 au maximum), machine qu'on ne trouve pas chez Apple.

Pour le Mac Pro, on aura le droit au Nehalem dans sa version Xeon pour la fin 2008.

@+
iota


----------



## iota (18 Mars 2008)

Salut,

en passant, un petit article de clubic sur les plans d'intel à court et moyen terme (2010).
L'avenir semble prometteur.

@+
iota

_Edit : la même chose chez Hardware.fr_


----------



## Macuserman (30 Juin 2008)

Un ptit' peu de déterrage !! 

Les prochains processeurs Intel dont je souhaite parler sont les Penryn dévellopés pour Montevina (Centrino 2). La Plateforme nouvelle serait accompagnée de 15 nouveau Penryn...

Ils sont ceux-ci:

Le haut de gamme serait incarné par deux processeurs Extreme:
le Core 2 Extreme *QX9300* dont la fréquence n'est pas précisée mais qui offrait 12 Mo de cache L2 et un TDP de 45W, puis le _*X9100*_ (3,06 Ghz, 6 Mo de cache L2 et un TDP de 44W. 

Viendraient ensuite les *T9600* (2,8GHz, 6Mo, 35W), *T9400* (2,53GHz, 6Mo, 35W), *P9500 *(2,53GHz, 6Mo, 25W), *P8600* (2,4GHz, 3Mo, 25W) et *P8400* (2,26GHz, 3Mo, 25W). 
Toutes ces puces utiliseraient un *FSB de 1066 MHz.
* 
Les huit processeurs restants seraient quant à eux proposés dans une enveloppe de 22 mm² qui les destinerait aux appareils *ultraportables*. 

Cette seconde gamme se composerait des modèles *SP9400 *(2,4GHz, 6Mo, 25W), *SP9300* (2,26GHz, 6Mo, 25W), *SL9400* (1,86GHz, 6Mo, 17W), *SL9300* (1,6GHz, 6Mo, 17W), *SU9400* (1,4GHz, 3Mo, 10W), *SU9300 *(1,2GHz, 3Mo, 10W), *U3300* (1,2GHz, 3Mo, 5,5W), et d'un *Celeron 723* (1,2GHz, 1Mo et 10W). 
Les puces affichant une enveloppe thermique inférieure ou égale à 10W utiliseraient, toujours selon Digitimes, un *FSB de 800 MHz*.

Je vois en tout cas le *T9400* dans le MacBook Pro prochainement disponible !


----------



## iota (3 Novembre 2008)

Salut,

un petit message rapide pour vous donner le lien vers un premier test Core i7 (Nehalem).
Ca se passe che Clubic.

Pour faire court, ça marche très très bien 

@+
iota


----------



## LeProf (9 Novembre 2008)

iota a dit:


> Salut,
> Ca se passe che Clubic.



Avez-vous remarqué en passant que toutes les cartes mères évoquées dans l'articke ont un port firewire ?

Enfin, je dis cela.... j'ai rien dit et je suis déjà loin.

PS: les résultats niveau performance sont très intéressants... moi qui voulez remplacer mon macbook Rev A, je vais attendre encore un peu.


----------



## frankix (17 Août 2009)

- Petit déterrage - N'ayant pas vu passé les dernières roadmad d'Intel, est-ce que quelqu'un sait à peu près quand est prévu l'arrivée des procs Nehalem dans les ordis portables ? qui coincide avec l'introduction de la plate-forme Calpella je crois ? ( qui a déjà été retardé ? ). 
Je m'interroge car on voit des news qui traitent de c2d quad pour les portables, alors je me demande si les les core i7 ou i5,iX?.... sortiront un jour sur les laptops ?


----------



## iota (3 Janvier 2011)

Salut,

Qui dit nouvelle année, dit nouveaux processeurs.
Intel lance donc sa nouvelle architecture Sandy Bridge (on en parle sur MacGeneration).

En complément, voici deux tests en français pour vous faire une petite idée :
-sur Tom's Hardware
-sur Hardware.fr

Avec tout ça, on peut s'attendre à une année 2011 riche en nouveautés côté Mac 

@+
iota


----------

